# FIRE: Si ahorras un 50 % de tu sueldo te puedes jubilar en 17 años.



## DEREC (13 Dic 2020)

Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)


----------



## BigJoe (13 Dic 2020)

Burbuja, ese lugar donde el sueldo forocochero es "normalito"


----------



## DEREC (13 Dic 2020)

Os dejo este link para que juguéis con vuestros números.

Early Retirement Calculator


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Dic 2020)

dame zanx


----------



## DEREC (13 Dic 2020)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Voy a ahorrar el 100% de la nomina de diciembre y en enero me retiro



Si puedes vivir del aire, perfecto.


----------



## asiqué (13 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Os dejo este link para que juguéis con vuestros números.
> 
> Early Retirement Calculator



una web en ingles aqui? estas chalado


----------



## Fornicious Jr (13 Dic 2020)

Si ahorras el 100% del sueldo = cero

Esa tontería invalida todo el hilo

Con un año de sueldo normal de currela (aunque sea de ejecutivo) no te puedes jubilar ni a los 70, cómo para pretender jubilarse a los 40 o a los 25

El que ha hecho la tabla, tiene cero conocimientos financieros

Eso es como los que hacen tablas similares hablando de la cantidad de dinero que tendrías en 20 años haciendo inversiones al 5, o incluso, al 8% durante 20 años (joder que la inflación está en el 3% y los tipos en negativo)


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si ahorras el 100% del sueldo = cero
> 
> Esa tontería invalida todo el hilo
> 
> ...



El que no ha entendido la tabla eres tú. Tranquilo que yo te la explico.

La fila del 100% a la que haces referencia, significa que si tus gastos son el 0% de tu salario anual te puedes jubilar hoy mismo. Obvio, si tus gastos son CERO ya no necesitas trabajar mas.

Por cierto, el SP500 este año, con los tipos negativos como comentas y el extra del COVID lleva un + 13.39% . El bono americano de 10 años + 9.79% .


----------



## Ederto (14 Dic 2020)

qué chorrada. El procentaje de tu sueldo que ahorres es irrelevante, lo que cuenta es la cantidad de manteca en crudo que puedas amontonar.

Si te levantas 150k al año y ahorras el 10% amontonas mucho más que si ahorras el 50% del 20K

Aparte hay mil factores más. Si trabajas en Londres y te retiras a Badajoz seguro que puedes retirarte con un porcentaje mucho más bajo que si lo haces a la inversa.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> La fila del 100% a la que haces referencia, significa que si tus gastos son el 0% de tu salario anual te puedes jubilar hoy mismo. Obvio, si tus gastos son CERO ya no necesitas trabajar mas.



Eso se llama casapapis, no jubilación

Si te "jubilas" por tu cuenta, antes de la edad legal de jubilación, tus ingresos pasan a ser cero

A ver cómo vives con ingresos cero, aunque tus gastos sean cero? (sí claro, durmiendo en un cajero y comiendo en el comedor social)


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Dic 2020)

De donde saca ese interés por sus ahorros? Por hoy dia no te dan ningún interés fijo en ninguna parte.


----------



## TomBolillo (14 Dic 2020)

Le he dado dos zankitos al autor porque el tema interesa. Aunque creo que este hilo estaría mejor posicionado en el subforo de consumo responsable que es en donde se aglutinan todos los lonchafinas del foro. Aquí en bolsa e inversiones son más Wolf of Wall Street y esas mierdas de ratear no les va


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Ederto dijo:


> qué chorrada. El procentaje de tu sueldo que ahorres es irrelevante, lo que cuenta es la cantidad de manteca en crudo que puedas amontonar.
> 
> Si te levantas 150k al año y ahorras el 10% amontonas mucho más que si ahorras el 50% del 20K
> 
> Aparte hay mil factores más. Si trabajas en Londres y te retiras a Badajoz seguro que puedes retirarte con un porcentaje mucho más bajo que si lo haces a la inversa.




Otro cortito que no entiende la tabla. El de 150k necesita ahorrar 9 años para poder vivir un año sin trabajar con *el mismo nivel de gasto. *El de 20k solo necesita un año de ahorro para vivir un año sin trabajar.

La tabla esta hecha para un nivel de gasto constante, si no es imposible de planificar nada. Es un aproximación, si esperas gastar mas o menos durante tu jubilación deberás retrasarla o adelantarla.


----------



## Play_91 (14 Dic 2020)

Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.

Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).

En 10 años 120.000€ de mierda.
En 20 años 240.000€ que te dan para una casa random total y súmale 10% de impuestos.

Y para dentro de 20 años el ipc se habrá comido tus ahorros o la vivienda habrá subido a un ritmo mayor.

Tenía un amigo que en 2007 decía: ahorro 1500€/mes y la vivienda que quiero sube a un ritmo más rápido y se me escapa jejejee.


----------



## Ederto (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Otro cortito que no entiende la tabla. El de 150k necesita ahorrar 9 años para poder vivir un año sin trabajar con *el mismo nivel de gasto. *El de 20k solo necesita un año de ahorro para vivir un año sin trabajar.
> 
> La tabla esta hecha para un nivel de gasto constante, si no es imposible de planificar nada. Es un aproximación, si esperas gastar mas o menos durante tu jubilación deberás retrasarla o adelantarla.



osea, que cuanto más ganas, más años tienes que ahorrar para poder pasarte un año sin trabajar...mmm.... O dicho de otra manera, cuanto menos ganas menos tiempo necesitas para ahorrar lo suficiente para vivir un año sin trabajar... De acuerdo, gracias, que pase el siguiente. Ya le llamaremos.


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Eso se llama casapapis, no jubilación
> 
> Si te "jubilas" por tu cuenta, antes de la edad legal de jubilación, tus ingresos pasan a ser cero
> 
> A ver cómo vives con ingresos cero, aunque tus gastos sean cero? (sí claro, durmiendo en un cajero y comiendo en el comedor social)



No sé, tu has dicho que los gastos son CERO, luego CERO. Vivirás en el bosque, seras un mantenido o cobraras una paguita yo que sé....Lo que está claro es que no te hace falta trabajar.



Disidentpeasant dijo:


> De donde saca ese interés por sus ahorros? Por hoy dia no te dan ningún interés fijo en ninguna parte.



Esa tabla en concreto no lo sé, pero normalmente suele ser una combinacion de fondos indexados RV al 75% y RF al 25%.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> No sé, tu has dicho que los gastos son CERO, luego CERO. Vivirás en el bosque, seras un mantenido o cobraras una paguita yo que sé....Lo que está claro es que no te hace falta trabajar.
> 
> 
> 
> Esa tabla en concreto no lo sé, pero normalmente suele ser una combinacion de fondos indexados RV al 75% y RF al 25%.



Eso es ciencia ficción... Es más creíble jugar a la lotería y pensar que te va a tocar el gordo


----------



## dabrute (14 Dic 2020)

Ahorrar y invertir es inteligente, no cabe duda.

En particular cuando hay un excedente que se malgasta, algo muy común.


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.
> 
> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> ...




Uff pensaba que en este subforo erais mas espabilados. Me estas diciendo que esa persona gana 1300 y solo gasta 300 € al mes. En 7 años podría jubilarse *CON ESE MISMO NIVEL DE GASTO, E*videntemente no se va ir a vivir a Mónaco.

El dinero esta invertido en bolsa y bonos, la inflación ya está tenida en cuenta.


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Disidentpeasant dijo:


> Eso es ciencia ficción... Es más creíble jugar a la lotería y pensar que te va a tocar el gordo



Ala, pues tu a seguir remando, majo. Ya nos jubilaremos los demás por ti


----------



## megamax (14 Dic 2020)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Voy a ahorrar el 100% de la nomina de diciembre y en enero me retiro



Es que la calculadora asume que si ahorras un 100% es porque tus gastos normalmente son cero.


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

megamax dijo:


> Es que la calculadora asume que si ahorras un 100% es porque tus gastos normalmente son cero.



Menos mal, uno medianamente espabilado, ya estaba perdiendo la esperanza.


----------



## Cuñadator3000TurboGT (14 Dic 2020)

Casapapis sin descendencia y del trabajo a casa y de casa al trabajo se podrá.


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Ederto dijo:


> osea, que cuanto más ganas, más años tienes que ahorrar para poder pasarte un año sin trabajar...mmm.... O dicho de otra manera, cuanto menos ganas menos tiempo necesitas para ahorrar lo suficiente para vivir un año sin trabajar... De acuerdo, gracias, que pase el siguiente. Ya le llamaremos.



Jode que zote eres. Me rindo contigo, he tratado de explicarlo, pero esta claro que no lo entiendes. El nivel de ingresos es IRRELEVANTE.


----------



## Play_91 (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Uff pensaba que en este subforo erais mas espabilados. Me estas diciendo que esa persona gana 1300 y solo gasta 300 € al mes. En 7 años podría jubilarse *CON ESE MISMO NIVEL DE GASTO, E*videntemente no se va ir a vivir a Mónaco.
> 
> El dinero esta invertido en bolsa y bonos, la inflación ya está tenida en cuenta.



¿Estás hablando de meter en un fondo pensando que toda la vida es sp500 va a subir? ¿Tu qué eres nunca bajista?


----------



## Ratziel (14 Dic 2020)

Madre de Dios qué nivel... Y eso que es Burbuja.


----------



## djun (14 Dic 2020)

La tabla esa es una aproximación. Yo creo que si uno llega a 500 o 600 mil de capital, si controla sus gastos, creo que podría dejar de trabajar... si consigue esa rentabilidad constante de 5% anual (mas o menos factible). Pero falta tener en cuenta que tu gobierno te robará los ahorros, probablemente vía inflación, o devaluación, o directamente elimina el dinero en efectivo y te hará pagar tantos impuestos le de la gana.


----------



## Conejo europeo (14 Dic 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> En 10 años 120.000€ de mierda.
> En 20 años 240.000€ que te dan para una casa random total y súmale 10% de impuestos.
> ...



El interés compuesto es tu amigo.


----------



## tracrium (14 Dic 2020)

El FIRE se basa en el lonchafinismo extremo: reducir el consumo al mínimo para aguantar más años sin trabajar con ese bajo nivel de consumo.

El objetivo es dejar de trabajar a costa de vivir sin lujos. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Orooo (14 Dic 2020)

Eso esta claro. Ganar dinero, invertir una parte y que esa parte gane dinero por ti.

El problema que veo (antes no lo veia) es que hay mucho espejo retrovisor en todo esto.

Yo me pregunto si de aqui a 30 o 40 años va a seguir todo el mismo rumbo. Y viendo la que esta callendo me entran dudas.


----------



## hijodepantera (14 Dic 2020)

En un país comunista NO.
¿Expaña es comunista?SI.


----------



## Naga2x (14 Dic 2020)

A muchos le da reparo invertir. Prefieren tenerlo en el banco cogiendo polvo que tener la posibilidad de ver de forma directa como baja su valor. Yo he empezado a invertir este año y he intentado atraer algún amigo pero les da miedo.


----------



## Naga2x (14 Dic 2020)

Me hace mucha gracia como está el país con el tema de los "rojitos". Tengo amigos con bastante capital que siguen temiéndole a la bolsa, que tienen coches nuevos todos, y su casa alquilada a los precios de hoy (que son demenciales), y no son precisamente de izquierda.

Pero bueno nada, sigamos con el discursito político y peleándonos como hinchas del fútbol, que si eres del contrario eres mi enemigo. Una pena que en este país no se salve ni un solo político y se siga luchando para/contra ellos.


----------



## IVNP71 (14 Dic 2020)

Curritos que quieren independizarse de papá estado y dejar de remar muy temprano?
Papá estado os necesita para seguir la carrera del hamster no le deis disgusto.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Dic 2020)

Ratziel dijo:


> Madre de Dios qué nivel... Y eso que es Burbuja.



asustan algunas respuestas... ahora imagínate las sandeces que pueden decir las personas de la vida real fuera de aquí jajajaja.


----------



## Lumpen (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Díselo a los rojos de mierda qué intentan hacer la gracia conmigo porque tengo 12-13 mil euros ahorrados por si acaso...

Pd: 30 años.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Dic 2020)

claro hombre, todo eso suponiendo que vivas con los papis y seas maricon o incel sin pensamiento de pareja o hijos

En hipoteca o alquiler ya casi se te va la mitad del sueldo, añade comer , impuestos, coches, movilidad, gastos fijos, hijos ..

En fin abrir hilos sin tener ni puta idea de que va la vida.

Desde casa de papa y con el patinete cuadran los numeros


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2020)

hijodepantera dijo:


> En un país comunista NO.
> ¿Expaña es comunista?SI.



Precisamente, cuanta más gente conozca el poder del ahorro, el interés compuesto y de la responsabilidad individual, menos posibilidades hay de que se legitimice el latrocinio en nombre de un falso bien común solidario.
Causa vergüenza ajena ver cómo no sois capaces de pensar en porcentajes de ahorro y ver cómo en cuanto juntáis 100.000 euros después de toda una vida trabajando (no es fácil juntar esa cantidad cobrando 1000 euros) lo primero en lo que penséis es tirarlo en pillar ladrillos. Las inversiones son mucho más que una casa en propiedad, hay vida más allá del ladrillo, que es una opción entre tantas. El ladrillo es poco líquido y solo en el momento de aquisición pierdes más de un 10% de su valor en impuestos, más los pagos anuales de derramas, IBI y mantenimiento.


----------



## Feyerabend (14 Dic 2020)

Supongo que ese cálculo está hecho inviertiendo una parte importante del sueldo ahorrado, de lo contrario lo veo difícil, en mi caso ahorro algo similar a lo que se propone y sin inversiones es casi imposible incluso en pareja.


----------



## Coronel Kurtz (14 Dic 2020)

Sobre el papel, bueno.
Nadie te garantiza una vida larga y sana y todos se aseguran que la inflación, los intereses negativos y el dinero fiat se comen tus ahorros.
Vive la vida lo mejor que puedas.


----------



## el segador (14 Dic 2020)

claro con un sueldo decente, ¿¿¿a ver quien tiene un sueldo decente en este estercolero laboral llamado España??? el 5%???


----------



## silverdaemon (14 Dic 2020)

Eso sería en USA con impuestos bajos y sin riesgo de que un admirador de Chavez diga "expropiese"


----------



## Play_91 (14 Dic 2020)

Pon ideas de inversión que no sean meter el dinero en el sp500 que según tu nunca baja o en vivienda burbujeada que según tu tampoco bajará nunca.


----------



## Kamado Tanjiro (14 Dic 2020)

Va más de reducir gastos y llevar una vida frugal que de otra cosa.
The Basics of FIRE: Financial Independence and Early Retirement.


----------



## Naga2x (14 Dic 2020)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> claro hombre, todo eso suponiendo que vivas con los papis y seas maricon o incel sin pensamiento de pareja o hijos
> 
> En hipoteca o alquiler ya casi se te va la mitad del sueldo, añade comer , impuestos, coches, movilidad, gastos fijos, hijos ..
> 
> ...



La cosa es vivir por debajo de las posibildades, ¿no?, me suben el sueldo, y no subo mi nivel de vida, y así terminas ganando 3000€ pero viviendo como un mileurista...

Vivir es caro, por desgracia, y al final la única manera de ahorrar es aumentar lo que entra, porque muchas veces lo que sale ya está bastante justito.



tastas dijo:


> Precisamente, cuanta más gente conozca el poder del ahorro, el interés compuesto y de la responsabilidad individual, menos posibilidades hay de que se legitimice el latrocinio en nombre de un falso bien común solidario.
> Causa vergüenza ajena ver cómo no sois capaces de pensar en porcentajes de ahorro y ver cómo en cuanto juntáis 100.000 euros después de toda una vida trabajando (no es fácil juntar esa cantidad cobrando 1000 euros) lo primero en lo que penséis es tirarlo en pillar ladrillos. Las inversiones son mucho más que una casa en propiedad, hay vida más allá del ladrillo, que es una opción entre tantas. El ladrillo es poco líquido y solo en el momento de aquisición pierdes más de un 10% de su valor en impuestos, más los pagos anuales de derramas, IBI y mantenimiento.



Yo soy partidario de que comprar una casa para VIVIR es una de las mejores inversiones, porque un día te jubilarás, tus ingresos bajarán, tendrás que pagar un alquiler... otro tema es que te compres una de 500.000€, eso se puede rentabilizar mucho mejor, pero depende de donde vivas, claro. Meter 300.000€ a dividendos y sacar de 3-5% anual + trabajo o pensión y se puede vivir decentemente. Pero en mi caso que miro pisos de <130.000€, me interesa más no estar 10 años tirando dinero a un alquiler.


----------



## ULTRAPACO (14 Dic 2020)

Naga2x dijo:


> La cosa es vivir por debajo de las posibildades, ¿no?, me suben el sueldo, y no subo mi nivel de vida, y así terminas ganando 3000€ pero viviendo como un mileurista...
> 
> Vivir es caro, por desgracia, y al final la única manera de ahorrar es aumentar lo que entra, porque muchas veces lo que sale ya está bastante justito.
> 
> ...



El truco esta en pensar " podria meterme en 360.000 euros" pero con una casa de 150.000 tambien vivo sin aparentar
"Podria tener un mercedes pero con un volkswagen me apaño"


----------



## Autómata (14 Dic 2020)

Enmejó huna paguitah


----------



## tastas (14 Dic 2020)

Kamado Tanjiro dijo:


> Va más de reducir gastos y llevar una vida frugal que de otra cosa.
> The Basics of FIRE: Financial Independence and Early Retirement.



La mayor amenaza para el fire una vez entiendes de qué va, no es un gobierno comunista, cobrar poco o las cosas que se han ido diciendo: es la inflación del coste de vida, es decir, no aumentar gastos a medida que mejora nuestra situación económica.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (14 Dic 2020)

Eso sería si no mandaran los rojos y los de derechas no fueran unos traidores


----------



## Orooo (14 Dic 2020)

En mi ciudad hay muchos gitanos y moros que viven on FIRE gracias a las paguitas de vuestros impuestos. Y ellos no saben ni de porcentajes ni de dividendos. Van un paso por delante de vosotros.


----------



## BigJoe (14 Dic 2020)

ULTRAPACO dijo:


> claro hombre, todo eso suponiendo que vivas con los papis y seas maricon o incel sin pensamiento de pareja o hijos
> 
> En hipoteca o alquiler ya casi se te va la mitad del sueldo, añade comer , impuestos, coches, movilidad, gastos fijos, hijos ..
> 
> ...



Amén shurmano.


----------



## VandeBel (14 Dic 2020)

Como que después de tener cotizados 15 años los voy a perdonar de cara a la jubilación. Aunque me tocase el Euromillones cotizaría los dos últimos años dentro del periodo de 15 para cobrar aunque fuese un 50% de la jubilación


----------



## Pistachin VZ (14 Dic 2020)

Sueldo normalito cuando la moda de sueldos son 1100 o así, sin contar la inflacion. Eres tonto


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (14 Dic 2020)

Se necesitan remeros, no langostas. Dejad de pensar en la jubilación.


----------



## morethanafeeling (14 Dic 2020)

Lo de hacer la tabla con un sueldo standard de 1200 euros que es el que tiene el 80% de la población por debajo de 40 años no lo han hecho porque los resultados no debían quedar tan bonitos ¿verdad?


----------



## Ninguno (14 Dic 2020)

Ni puto caso a las calculadoras y tablas basadas en datos USA. Aquí es todo mucho más complicado.


----------



## weyler (14 Dic 2020)

Ls mayoría de ls gente no cobra ni 2000€


----------



## Ricardo1980 (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



entonces, si ahorro el 100% de mi sueldo me puedo jubilar al mes que viene? (La tabla dice 0)


----------



## Naga2x (14 Dic 2020)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> entonces, si ahorro el 100% de mi sueldo me puedo jubilar al mes que viene? (La tabla dice 0)



No, te jubilas hoy. Si puedes vivir gastando 0€, no hace falta ganar dinero. Es un win-win de libro. Mira a Steve Jobs que bien le salió lo de vivir del sol.


----------



## eltonelero (14 Dic 2020)

En España sinceramente no hay solución definitiva, probable o responsable salvo que seas de la casta politica y tengas varios activos, cuentas y recursos para huir del pais o vivir de rentas en tu burbuja castuza cuando el pais se bolivarice.
A dia de hoy ni siquiera los funcivagos pueden estar al 100% seguros... serían los últimos en caer pero antes pueden bajarles las pensiones por la mitad.
Eso por no hablar de que para cuando muchos del floro tengamos 65-70 años España será una mierda de Pais medio marronizado donde estén intentando "eutanasiarte" a la minima que te descuides.

Asi que mejor vivir al dia a dia..


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Dic 2020)

Hay una cosa muy bonita de esa tabla y es que te dice cuanto te queda para la IF dinámicamente. Por ejemplo. Salario neto 20k€, gastos anuales 10k€, ahorro 100k€.

Suponiendo un SWR del 4%, los rendimientos la inversión son 4k€. Los restas de los gastos, porque realmente es un rendimiento que se está reinvirtiendo. 10k€-4k€=6k€. 6k€/20k€=30% de gastos. Se ahorra el 70%. Estás a 8,5 años de la IF.


----------



## uberales (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> El que no ha entendido la tabla eres tú. Tranquilo que yo te la explico.
> 
> La fila del 100% a la que haces referencia, significa que si tus gastos son el 0% de tu salario anual te puedes jubilar hoy mismo. Obvio, si tus gastos son CERO ya no necesitas trabajar mas.
> 
> Por cierto, el SP500 este año, con los tipos negativos como comentas y el extra del COVID lleva un + 13.39% . El bono americano de 10 años + 9.79% .



Ah, te refieres a tener invertido un buen importe de tus ahorros. Entonces explicar mejor el título es lo importante.


----------



## cujo (14 Dic 2020)

hacerse Gitano o moro es el camino para la libertad financiera


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> ¿Estás hablando de meter en un fondo pensando que toda la vida es sp500 va a subir? ¿Tu qué eres nunca bajista?



Se va invirtiendo poco a poco según vas ahorrando con lo que no pillas el pico de ninguna burbuja sino un precio medio. Eso, mas los dividendos hace casi asegurada la rentabilidad a largo plazo. Piensa un poco, el día que las empresas no sean capaces de crecer para compensar la inflación y generar un beneficio, mas que preocuparnos por la jubilación nos preocuparemos por la supervivencia.

Si no te gusta el SP500, lo puedes invertir en un indice mundial.



djun dijo:


> La tabla esa es una aproximación. Yo creo que si uno llega a 500 o 600 mil de capital, si controla sus gastos, creo que podría dejar de trabajar... si consigue esa rentabilidad constante de 5% anual (mas o menos factible). Pero falta tener en cuenta que tu gobierno te robará los ahorros, probablemente vía inflación, o devaluación, o directamente elimina el dinero en efectivo y te hará pagar tantos impuestos le de la gana.



Si estas en acciones es difícil que te roben nada mediante inflación. Y si tu sustento depende de ello, que menos que tener todo bien asegurado en fondos extranjeros custodiado por brokers extranjeros. En el peor de los supuestos huirías de España a algún país no comunista.



tracrium dijo:


> El FIRE se basa en el lonchafinismo extremo: reducir el consumo al mínimo para aguantar más años sin trabajar con ese bajo nivel de consumo.
> 
> El objetivo es dejar de trabajar a costa de vivir sin lujos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk



Hay de todo, alguien que gane pasta gansa podría retirarse y seguir viviendo al mismo ritmo. Lo que esta claro es que cuanto menos se gaste antes se llega al objetivo.



Orooo dijo:


> Eso esta claro. Ganar dinero, invertir una parte y que esa parte gane dinero por ti.
> 
> El problema que veo (antes no lo veia) es que hay mucho espejo retrovisor en todo esto.
> 
> Yo me pregunto si de aqui a 30 o 40 años va a seguir todo el mismo rumbo. Y viendo la que esta callendo me entran dudas.



Pues nadie lo sabe, mañana puede caer u meteorito y se acaba la pelicula. Lo que tengo claro es que el día que una bolsa con las mejores empresas del mundo no sea capaz de crecer con la inflacion + un beneficio del 3-5% anual, ese dia, nos estaremos comiendo unos a otros en las calles.

Si te quedas más contento cambia lo de "decente" por "buen sueldo". 




Feyerabend dijo:


> Supongo que ese cálculo está hecho inviertiendo una parte importante del sueldo ahorrado, de lo contrario lo veo difícil, en mi caso ahorro algo similar a lo que se propone y sin inversiones es casi imposible incluso en pareja.



Está hecho invirtiendo todo el ahorro.



silverdaemon dijo:


> Eso sería en USA con impuestos bajos y sin riesgo de que un admirador de Chavez diga "expropiese"



Aqui hay mas impuestos, pero la sanidad es gratis y la privada es baratisima comparado con USA. Tambien es mas facil pillar una paguita, la pension no contributiva está casi asegurada, aunque yo prefiero hacer mis numeros sin contar con el estado.



Play_91 dijo:


> Pon ideas de inversión que no sean meter el dinero en el sp500 que según tu nunca baja o en vivienda burbujeada que según tu tampoco bajará nunca.



En la cuenta Naranja ING al 0,01%



morethanafeeling dijo:


> Lo de hacer la tabla con un sueldo standard de 1200 euros que es el que tiene el 80% de la población por debajo de 40 años no lo han hecho porque los resultados no debían quedar tan bonitos ¿verdad?



No sé que tabla estas mirando, en la que yo he puesto no hay sueldos por ningún lado.



Ninguno dijo:


> Ni puto caso a las calculadoras y tablas basadas en datos USA. Aquí es todo mucho más complicado.



Mentira, las matemáticas aplican en España también.




uberales dijo:


> Ah, te refieres a tener invertido un buen importe de tus ahorros. Entonces explicar mejor el título es lo importante.



Sí, todo excepto un fondo para emergencias.

El dinero que ahorras se va invirtiendo, en vez de esos 340k tendrias mucho mas. Cuando te jubilas se deja invertido y solo se saca lo que se necesita para vivir. Unos 600 k euros invertidos te pueden generar de media unos 42.000 euros anuales, más incluso que cuando trabajabas.

Para empezar, 20k al año de gasto no es tan humilde, yo gasto menos y vivo de puta madre. 

Tu prefieres gastarlo todo y vivir a todo tren y fiarlo todo a que tu empresa no te despida y a que cuando te jubiles quede algo para cobrar la pensión. Yo prefiero depender de mi mismo.


----------



## Play_91 (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Se va invirtiendo poco a poco según vas ahorrando con lo que no pillas el pico de ninguna burbuja sino un precio medio. Eso, mas los dividendos hace casi asegurada la rentabilidad a largo plazo. Piensa un poco, el día que las empresas no sean capaces de crecer para compensar la inflación y generar un beneficio, mas que preocuparnos por la jubilación nos preocuparemos por la supervivencia.



Eso estaba bien antes pero ahora mismo hemos llegado al límite de crecimiento. Se crea el elicóptero del dinero para poder seguir con este sistema un poco mas.
Por la supervivencia con este sistema, hay que idear uno nuevo pronto si o si, no da para más. No va a llegar ni para el final del mandato del próximo presidente.


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Eso estaba bien antes pero ahora mismo hemos llegado al límite de crecimiento. Se crea el elicóptero del dinero para poder seguir con este sistema un poco mas.
> Por la supervivencia con este sistema, hay que idear uno nuevo pronto si o si, no da para más. No va a llegar ni para el final del mandato del próximo presidente.



Puede ser, pero eso no quita para que algunas empresas crezcan a costa de que otras decrezcan. Si estamos invertidos en un indice bien diversificado nos deshacemos de las empresas malas y compramos las empresas buenas. Si las mejores empresas del mundo no generan beneficios ¿que va a pasar con la empresa Paco en la que trabajas? ¿Que va a pasar con el estado "paco" español que vive a costa de sangrar empresuchas?


----------



## Galvani (14 Dic 2020)

No he conocido a nadie que se haya retirado después de 20 o 25 años trabajando ahorrando e invirtiendo si no ha sido en pisos para alquilar claro. No salen las cuentas. Hace falta mucha pasta para tener ingresos estables contando las bajadas de rentabilidad. Y contando que se gana máximo 1500 euros.


----------



## Galvani (14 Dic 2020)

tastas dijo:


> Precisamente, cuanta más gente conozca el poder del ahorro, el interés compuesto y de la responsabilidad individual, menos posibilidades hay de que se legitimice el latrocinio en nombre de un falso bien común solidario.
> Causa vergüenza ajena ver cómo no sois capaces de pensar en porcentajes de ahorro y ver cómo en cuanto juntáis 100.000 euros después de toda una vida trabajando (no es fácil juntar esa cantidad cobrando 1000 euros) lo primero en lo que penséis es tirarlo en pillar ladrillos. Las inversiones son mucho más que una casa en propiedad, hay vida más allá del ladrillo, que es una opción entre tantas. El ladrillo es poco líquido y solo en el momento de aquisición pierdes más de un 10% de su valor en impuestos, más los pagos anuales de derramas, IBI y mantenimiento.



Ya, pues mira, los rentistas de España no son por tener fondos de EEUU Es por alquilar pisos. Si fuese tan fácil retirarse invirtiendo en bolsa muchos ya podríamos. 

Pero claro tu mete todos tus ahorros en bolsa a ver lo que dura tu independencia financiera. Si tuviese 300k sobrantes (Sobrantes es después de tener vivienda y un pequeño colchón) se podría ver. Pero los pobres tenemos un colchón que no es sobrante porque si lo perdemos nos quedamos sin nada. 

En España ahorrar no da para invertir y retirarse ni da para comprar una vivienda con holgura. Así que cada vez entiendo más a los gastosos. Lo único tener un colchón pero ahorrar e invertir (no pisos) no salva a un currito de dejar de remar.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> (...) Unos 600 k euros invertidos te pueden generar de media unos 42.000 euros anuales, más incluso que cuando trabajabas.
> 
> (...)



Revisa tu SWR que me parece demasiado elevado. Habitualmente andan por el 3,5-5%.

Si se saca el 7% corres un riesgo elevado de quedarte sin dinero antes de morir.

Mira esta página: Portfolio Charts


----------



## Smoker (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Pero en Spain ganas 1000 y gracias , jaque mate


----------



## Africano (14 Dic 2020)

Vamos a ver BORREGOS:

Que da igual lo que ganes, si eres un currela que vive con 1000 euros y ahorra el 25% del sueldo (250 euros para los de la ESO) porque vive con sus padres o en el pueblo o gasta menos que un ciego en novelas,.. en 32 años (que llegarán aunque ahora os veais jóvenes) puede vivir de sus ahorros con el mismo nivel de vida (750 euros) que le proporciona su trabajo. Nadie le obliga a jubilarse. pero dobla sus ingresos.

Si preferis gastároslo en una casa "pa invertir" porque la cabeza no os da para más pues sereis igual de ricos que todos los españoles que viven en un zulo de mierda a los 70 años porque es en lo que se gastaron todos sus ahorros y tienen una pensión de mierda.
Y estáis expuestos a:

IBI al precio que al HAyuntamiento le de la gana todos los años religiosamente.
A que les de por poner montacargas o chuminadas varias obligatorias de "ahorro energético" que le de al gobierno de turno.
A las derramas por vivir en un piso de mierda
A que se te llene el barrio de gentuza
A que te salga un trabajo bueno en otra parte y te tengas que joder porque no puedes vender el piso en un mes.

Haced lo que os de la puta gana pero si ns sabeis ni calcular un porcentaje. por lo menos no deis por el culo.

Saludos


----------



## Ankou (14 Dic 2020)

Aquí se ve la diferencia entre un americano y un español. En los foros en inglés estos hilos se llenan de páginas con datos e historias de como llegar al objetivo, aquí la mitad de los comentarios se resumen en "eres gilipollas y yo más listo", pues nada, disfrutad de vuestras cadenas y de los ladrillos a precio de diamante.

Buen hilo @DEREC, prueba a abrirlo en un foro inglés económico, y verás que tienes muchas mejores respuestas, yo estoy en varios y la gente hasta hace planes específicos para llegar a su objetivo, aquí pues bueno... te dirán que follan más que tu y eso.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Dic 2020)

No hagas nada. Es imposible. En serio. Es totalmente imposible. Ni lo intentes porque nadie puede. Sólo si ganas 5000 al mes o más.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Dic 2020)

Otro al ignore


----------



## DEREC (14 Dic 2020)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Revisa tu SWR que me parece demasiado elevado. Habitualmente andan por el 3,5-5%.
> 
> Si se saca el 7% corres un riesgo elevado de quedarte sin dinero antes de morir.
> 
> Mira esta página: Portfolio Charts



Está bien, 40k (7%) es el rendimiento anual, pero los gastos son 20k, 3,5 % justo.



Africano dijo:


> Vamos a ver BORREGOS:
> 
> Que da igual lo que ganes, si eres un currela que vive con 1000 euros y ahorra el 25% del sueldo (250 euros para los de la ESO) porque vive con sus padres o en el pueblo o gasta menos que un ciego en novelas,.. en 32 años (que llegarán aunque ahora os veais jóvenes) puede vivir de sus ahorros con el mismo nivel de vida (750 euros) que le proporciona su trabajo. Nadie le obliga a jubilarse. pero dobla sus ingresos.
> 
> ...



Gracias por explicarlo para tontos, un así habrá a muchos que no les entre en la mollera. La verdad que estaba tratando de ayudar, pero me he sentido como si tirara perlas a los cerdos.  



Ankou dijo:


> Aquí se ve la diferencia entre un americano y un español. En los foros en inglés estos hilos se llenan de páginas con datos e historias de como llegar al objetivo, aquí la mitad de los comentarios se resumen en "eres gilipollas y yo más listo", pues nada, disfrutad de vuestras cadenas y de los ladrillos a precio de diamante.
> 
> Buen hilo @DEREC, prueba a abrirlo en un foro inglés económico, y verás que tienes muchas mejores respuestas, yo estoy en varios y la gente hasta hace planes específicos para llegar a su objetivo, aquí pues bueno... te dirán que follan más que tu y eso.



Suelo mirar el FIRE o el LeanFIRE de reddit. Aquí les das una simple receta para al menos complementar tu sueldo o en el mejor de los casos jubilarte pronto y encima te insultan.


----------



## Seronoser (14 Dic 2020)

Ederto dijo:


> qué chorrada. El procentaje de tu sueldo que ahorres es irrelevante, lo que cuenta es la cantidad de manteca en crudo que puedas amontonar.
> 
> Si te levantas 150k al año y ahorras el 10% amontonas mucho más que si ahorras el 50% del 20K
> 
> Aparte hay mil factores más. Si trabajas en Londres y te retiras a Badajoz seguro que puedes retirarte con un porcentaje mucho más bajo que si lo haces a la inversa.



Efectivamente.
Pero es que ni siquiera los ingresos son la clave del ahorro. 
SIEMPRE lo son los gastos (para un ingreso medio claro, si no ingresas nada, estás jodido).

En mi caso, y por poner solo un ejemplo tonto, en los básicos para vivir gasto: gas, luz, agua= 5 euros al mes/60 euros al año.
Si viviera en España, tendría que reservar al menos 1000 euros para lo mismo.
Multiplicas por 20 años, y ya tienes que, *solo para pagarte los básicos, en España necesitas ahorrar 20.000 eurazos.*
Y donde vivo, he de ahorrar sólo 1.200.

Inflación aparte claro.


----------



## Ungaunga (14 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Está bien, 40k (7%) es el rendimiento anual, pero los gastos son 20k, 3,5 % justo.
> (...)



No es por los gastos que andarán por el 0,3-0,5% en una cartera indexada. El rendimiento extraíble es menor por la volatilidad de la cartera. Una serie consecutiva de años malos hacen que si sacas el 7% puedas pasarlo muy mal o incluso quebrar antes de que una serie de años buenos levante la cartera o dejarla tan deteriorada que sea irrecuperable.

Piensa que debe durarte 30-40-50 años.

Mírate la página que te he puesto antes para ver simulaciones.


----------



## Ankou (14 Dic 2020)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Pero es que ni siquiera los ingresos son la clave del ahorro.
> SIEMPRE lo son los gastos (para un ingreso medio claro, si no ingresas nada, estás jodido).
> 
> ...



Esto es relevante, el nivel de *GASTO *es lo que decide si puedes jubilarte antes o no, no cunden igual 500.000€ en Mónaco o Luxemburgo que en un pueblo de Soria.

Y si te gusta aparentar ya mejor deja lo del FIRE y píntate las cadenas de un color bonito.


----------



## Eremita (14 Dic 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si ahorras el 100% del sueldo = cero
> 
> Esa tontería invalida todo el hilo
> 
> ...



Ahora se entienden mejor los descuentazos de las timofonicas en la línea con móvil gratis o el preciazo del coche financiado, que hasta te regalaron un spoiler de competición.
Borregada y cultura, esas líneas divergentes...


----------



## Ayios (14 Dic 2020)

Con tu premisa de un sueldo de 3.000€ también nos podríamos poner en el caso de que alguien esté de casapapi y ahorre el 80% del sueldo, y según esa tabla en cinco años y medio ya puede dejar de trabajar. Perfectamente factible, oiga, y sin privarse de demasiado.


----------



## ElMayoL (15 Dic 2020)

a todo el mundo le preocupan las bajadas en bolsa cuando esas bajadas son oportunidades de entrar mas barato. no lo entiendo, somos compradores casi todos, aquí no hay langostas. lo que debería preocupar es el desempleo o perdida de ingresos, no bajadas de bolsa, ojalá el SP500 cayera un 50% hoy mismo.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (15 Dic 2020)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.
> 
> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> ...



Si ahorras eso y lo dejas en el banco, eres gilipollas. Eso lo metes en inversiones, y si te va la adrenalina, en BTC y vamos acabas forrado.

El español paco medio no sabe de eso claro está, prefiere invertir en su pensión pública, aka esquema ponzi público.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (15 Dic 2020)

Añade tener una vivienda ya pagada donde residir tú, y otra para alquilar y asegurarse en lo posible unos ingresos fijos durante la jubilación, porque si hay que esperar a lo que el estado socialista-marxista te dé de limosna para sobrevivir, estás bien jodido.


----------



## TomBolillo (15 Dic 2020)

Aquí hay algo que creo que se está escapando en esos cálculos y es el tema del seguro médico. Ya sabemos que en USA cuesta (y una pasta). Mientras el candidato a un retiro anticipado esté trabajando por cuenta ajena en teoría su empresa se lo pagará, pero y cuando ya decida retirarse qué? ¿Se está incluyendo esto en los cálculos?

Porque hasta los 40's todos podemos decir que no necesitamos ningún seguro médico que para eso estamos fuertotes y sanotes (sin contar posibles accidentes). Pero a partir de los 50's alguna cobertura habrá que tener. Aquí en España todavía hay "cobertura universal" de salud pero eso podría cambiar en cualquier momento a copago en el mejor de los casos o a que cada palo aguante su vela como en USA y la mayor parte del mundo...

¿Cómo solventa el F.I.RE esto?


----------



## Jeb Stuart (15 Dic 2020)

ESo es cuando la tasa de interés al que se te remunera el dinero es del 10% y se cumple la regla del 7.

Funcionaba hace 20 años, ya no


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que creo que se está escapando en esos cálculos y es el tema del seguro médico. Ya sabemos que en USA cuesta (y una pasta). Mientras el candidato a un retiro anticipado esté trabajando por cuenta ajena en teoría su empresa se lo pagará, pero y cuando ya decida retirarse qué? ¿Se está incluyendo esto en los cálculos?
> 
> Porque hasta los 40's todos podemos decir que no necesitamos ningún seguro médico que para eso estamos fuertotes y sanotes (sin contar posibles accidentes). Pero a partir de los 50's alguna cobertura habrá que tener. Aquí en España todavía hay "cobertura universal" de salud pero eso podría cambiar en cualquier momento a copago en el mejor de los casos o a que cada palo aguante su vela como en USA y la mayor parte del mundo...
> 
> ¿Cómo solventa el F.I.RE esto?



Este problema solo lo tiene algunos en España, donde les venden el cuento de qué la sanidad es gratuita.
En USA saben que la sanidad cuesta un dinero y los que pueden ahorran para su seguro de sanidad.


----------



## Despotricador (15 Dic 2020)

El papel y los dibujitos lo aguantan todo.


----------



## Galvani (15 Dic 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Si ahorras eso y lo dejas en el banco, eres gilipollas. Eso lo metes en inversiones, y si te va la adrenalina, en BTC y vamos acabas forrado.
> 
> El español paco medio no sabe de eso claro está, prefiere invertir en su pensión pública, aka esquema ponzi público.



Lo metes en inversiones... Que si hombre, lo inviertes todo y si pierdes 50k no lo recuperas en tu vida. ¿Pero tú distingues tener un colchón de 120 o 200k a tener 200k sobrantes? Creo que no se entiende... 

Yo si tengo 200k sobrantes (Es decir, que si los pierdo me da igual) Invierto donde sea. Un colchón de 200k no es sobrante. Aunque esté parado. 

Por eso los ricos ganan pasta, porque ellos sí tienen sobrante y pueden perder 2 para ganar 6 Tú pierdes 2 y estas muerto.


----------



## Ungaunga (15 Dic 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Si ahorras eso y lo dejas en el banco, eres gilipollas. Eso lo metes en inversiones, y si te va la adrenalina, en BTC y vamos acabas forrado.
> 
> El español paco medio no sabe de eso claro está, prefiere invertir en su pensión pública, aka esquema ponzi público.



Tampoco entienden que no hay que ahorrar toda la cantidad que el crecimiento de las inversiones es el que hace el trabajo duro.


----------



## Josebs (15 Dic 2020)

Trabajo, Ahorro e Inversión, 3 pilares imprescindibles para la independencia financiera.


----------



## tastas (15 Dic 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo metes en inversiones... Que si hombre, lo inviertes todo y si pierdes 50k no lo recuperas en tu vida. ¿Pero tú distingues tener un colchón de 120 o 200k a tener 200k sobrantes? Creo que no se entiende...
> 
> Yo si tengo 200k sobrantes (Es decir, que si los pierdo me da igual) Invierto donde sea. Un colchón de 200k no es sobrante. Aunque esté parado.
> 
> Por eso los ricos ganan pasta, porque ellos sí tienen sobrante y pueden perder 2 para ganar 6 Tú pierdes 2 y estas muerto.



Los ricos no invierten donde sea.
No tienen dinero sobrante.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

Ungaunga dijo:


> No es por los gastos que andarán por el 0,3-0,5% en una cartera indexada. El rendimiento extraíble es menor por la volatilidad de la cartera. Una serie consecutiva de años malos hacen que si sacas el 7% puedas pasarlo muy mal o incluso quebrar antes de que una serie de años buenos levante la cartera o dejarla tan deteriorada que sea irrecuperable.
> 
> Piensa que debe durarte 30-40-50 años.
> 
> Mírate la página que te he puesto antes para ver simulaciones.



Cuando digo "gastos" me refiero a lo que retiras para gastar, ganas 40 k y retiras 20k. Tranquilo ya estoy al tanto de las tasas de retiro seguras.



Ayios dijo:


> Con tu premisa de un sueldo de 3.000€ también nos podríamos poner en el caso de que alguien esté de casapapi y ahorre el 80% del sueldo, y según esa tabla en cinco años y medio ya puede dejar de trabajar. Perfectamente factible, oiga, y sin privarse de demasiado.



Si le parece bien vivir de casapapi para siempre, lo podría hacer perfectamente.



TomBolillo dijo:


> Aquí hay algo que creo que se está escapando en esos cálculos y es el tema del seguro médico. Ya sabemos que en USA cuesta (y una pasta). Mientras el candidato a un retiro anticipado esté trabajando por cuenta ajena en teoría su empresa se lo pagará, pero y cuando ya decida retirarse qué? ¿Se está incluyendo esto en los cálculos?
> 
> Porque hasta los 40's todos podemos decir que no necesitamos ningún seguro médico que para eso estamos fuertotes y sanotes (sin contar posibles accidentes). Pero a partir de los 50's alguna cobertura habrá que tener. Aquí en España todavía hay "cobertura universal" de salud pero eso podría cambiar en cualquier momento a copago en el mejor de los casos o a que cada palo aguante su vela como en USA y la mayor parte del mundo...
> 
> ¿Cómo solventa el F.I.RE esto?



¿Pero no teníamos sanidad universal? 

La tabla es una guía para pillar el concepto, para que veáis que no hacen falta 3 millones para retirarse (que es lo que dice todo el mundo cuando le preguntas), luego hay que personalizarlo para cada situación particular. Tendrás que calcular tus gastos actuales y estimar los que tendrás al jubilarte. Probablemente reduzcas gasto en transporte, comidas, vestido... y aumentes en seguro medico, ocio,... . Si tus gastos aumentan pues simplemente retrasas algo tu fecha de jubilación y si disminuyen pues la adelantas. Luego también hay muchos supuestos que pueden adelantar esa fecha: derecho a ayudas o pensiones, herencias, ingresos futuros por pequeños trabajos.



Jeb Stuart dijo:


> ESo es cuando la tasa de interés al que se te remunera el dinero es del 10% y se cumple la regla del 7.
> 
> Funcionaba hace 20 años, ya no



Vale, pues nada, a seguir remando.



Galvani dijo:


> Lo metes en inversiones... Que si hombre, lo inviertes todo y si pierdes 50k no lo recuperas en tu vida. ¿Pero tú distingues tener un colchón de 120 o 200k a tener 200k sobrantes? Creo que no se entiende...
> 
> Yo si tengo 200k sobrantes (Es decir, que si los pierdo me da igual) Invierto donde sea. Un colchón de 200k no es sobrante. Aunque esté parado.
> 
> Por eso los ricos ganan pasta, porque ellos sí tienen sobrante y pueden perder 2 para ganar 6 Tú pierdes 2 y estas muerto.



Otro, venga, a remar fuerte, majo.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Tampoco entienden que no hay que ahorrar toda la cantidad que el crecimiento de las inversiones es el que hace el trabajo duro.



En cambio si les dices que según ahorras vas pidiendo hipotecas y comprando pisos y alquilandoselo a pardillos por una pasta y cuando tienes cuatro o cinco te puedes retirar a vivir de las rentas, lo entienden perfectamente e incluso se imaginan a si mismos yendo a cobrar el alquiler palillo en boca.


----------



## Cuásar (15 Dic 2020)

Ankou dijo:


> Aquí se ve la diferencia entre un americano y un español. En los foros en inglés estos hilos se llenan de páginas con datos e historias de como llegar al objetivo, aquí la mitad de los comentarios se resumen en "eres gilipollas y yo más listo", pues nada, disfrutad de vuestras cadenas y de los ladrillos a precio de diamante.
> 
> Buen hilo @DEREC, prueba a abrirlo en un foro inglés económico, y verás que tienes muchas mejores respuestas, yo estoy en varios y la gente hasta hace planes específicos para llegar a su objetivo, aquí pues bueno... te dirán que follan más que tu y eso.



¿Puedes citarme alguno de esos foros? Me interesaría seguirlos. GRACIAS

Enviado desde mi Mi 9T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Roque IV (15 Dic 2020)

gano 1500... me da que no


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

Roque IV dijo:


> gano 1500... me da que no



Pareja sin hijos que ganan 1500 cada uno en 14 pagas = 39.200 € /año
Gastos = 2500 € por mes entre los dos 30.000 € /año (creo que mas que suficiente para vivir bien)
Rentabilidad media inversiones estimada 7 % anual(la media del SP500 en lo últimos 70 años es el 12,8 % anual) 

*Año*​*Sueldo Neto *​*Gastos*​*Ahorro*​*Inversion*​*Rendimientos (7%)*​1​39200​30000​9200​9200​644​2​39200​30000​9200​19044​1333​3​39200​30000​9200​29577​2070​4​39200​30000​9200​40847​2859​5​39200​30000​9201​52908​3704​6​39200​30000​9200​65811​4607​7​39200​30000​9200​79618​5573​8​39200​30000​9202​94393​6608​9​39200​30000​9200​110201​7714​10​39200​30000​9200​127115​8898​11​39200​30000​9203​145216​10165​12​39200​30000​9200​164581​11521​13​39200​30000​9200​185302​12971​14​39200​30000​9204​207477​14523​15​39200​30000​9200​231200​16184​16​39200​30000​9200​256584​17961​17​39200​30000​9205​283750​19863​18​39200​30000​9200​312813​21897​19​39200​30000​9200​343910​24074​20​39200​30000​9206​377189​26403​21​39200​30000​9200​412793​28895​22​39200​30000​9200​450888​31562​23​39200​30000​9207​491657​34416​24​39200​30000​9200​535273​37469​25​39200​30000​9200​581943​40736​26​39200​30000​9208​631886​44232​27​39200​30000​9200​685319​47972​28​39200​30000​9200​742491​51974​29​39200​30000​9209​803674​56257​30​39200​30000​9200​869131​60839​

Suponemos que empezaron a trabajar a los 23 años.

En el año 10 sus inversiones ya generan 10.000 € lo que eleva sus ingresos a 50.000 € / año, lo que no está nada mal aunque no consigan jubilarse.

Supuesto 1: En el año 18 (41 años) los rendimientos de las inversiones compensan uno de los dos sueldos con lo que uno de los dos podría jubilarse o trabajar los dos a media jornada.

Supuesto 2: En el año 25 ( 48 años) los rendimientos superan los dos sueldos juntos con lo que podrían jubilarse los dos.

Supuesto 3: En el año 10 uno de los dos hereda un piso (algo muy raro) ya no tienen que estar de alquiler y se ahorran 8000 € al año. En el año 21 ( 43 años) sus inversiones ya generan mas que su trabajo con lo que deciden jubilarse.

Supuesto 4: En el año 25 deciden que están la mar de contentos trabajando. Siguen igual solo que ingresan 80.000 € todos los años con lo cual pueden vivir a todo tren.

Ala, en toa la cara.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

El amigo eres tú y lo sabes.

No sé que haces en este subforo si no tienes donde caerte muerto.


----------



## Erik morden (15 Dic 2020)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si ahorras el 100% del sueldo = cero
> 
> Esa tontería invalida todo el hilo
> 
> ...



Hay peña que se ha xinprado un ouso por dejar de fumar.
Yo cuandi lo deje no me hice millonario.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

Erik morden dijo:


> Hay peña que se ha xinprado un ouso por dejar de fumar.
> Yo cuandi lo deje no me hice millonario.



Lo siento, no falo arameo.


----------



## malibux (15 Dic 2020)

El concepto de independencia financiera es cojonudo, pero obviamente está muy restringido a quien tiene sueldos altos (>2500-3000€) desde los 30 años o bien a quien por herencia cuenta con cash importante o varios pisos. De todas formas, el que se haya popularizado tanto, siempre da que pensar que los poderosos no querrán que mucha gente salga de la rueda de hámster. 

Además siempre da un poco de culillo el desligarte de tu profesión, imagínate que en X años hay un corralito o un crack bursátil tipo 1929...seguro pasarías alguna noche de insomnio. Creo que es importante ir siguiendo por lo tanto dónde van invirtiendo realmente los peces gordos de la Bolsa y en menor medida los políticos. Esto lo digo por ejemplo, en el caso de España, creo que hay que tener una parte en inmobiliario, porque hay tanto dinero ahí metido, que podrá haber bajadas, pero nunca creo que lo dejen bajar a la nada. Y si van subiendo IBIs de forma demencial, siempre puedes recular vendiéndolo.


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

malibux dijo:


> El concepto de independencia financiera es cojonudo, pero obviamente está muy restringido a quien tiene sueldos altos (>2500-3000€) desde los 30 años o bien a quien por herencia cuenta con cash importante o varios pisos. De todas formas, el que se haya popularizado tanto, siempre da que pensar que los poderosos no querrán que mucha gente salga de la rueda de hámster.
> 
> Además siempre da un poco de culillo el desligarte de tu profesión, imagínate que en X años hay un corralito o un crack bursátil tipo 1929...seguro pasarías alguna noche de insomnio. Creo que es importante ir siguiendo por lo tanto dónde van invirtiendo realmente los peces gordos de la Bolsa y en menor medida los políticos. Esto lo digo por ejemplo, en el caso de España, creo que hay que tener una parte en inmobiliario, porque hay tanto dinero ahí metido, que podrá haber bajadas, pero nunca creo que lo dejen bajar a la nada. Y si van subiendo IBIs de forma demencial, siempre puedes recular vendiéndolo.



Buen mensaje, 100% de acuerdo. El futuro es incierto por naturaleza (también si sigues trabajando) y siempre da miedo dar el salto, más si tienes un buen trabajo.

Siempre puedes añadir tu margen de seguridad, yo soy muy segurolas y así lo haré el día que de el paso.

De todas formas, esa tabla esta pensada para sobrevivir a todos los escenarios posibles (pasados) crack del 29 incluido.


----------



## D_M (15 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



25% ahorrado en cash (colchón, gastos inesperados y por si las inversiones no salen como uno esperaba).
25% invertido en crecer tu dinero (acciones, etc).
25% invertido en ti (educación, comida sana, gym..).
25% invertido en vivir la vida (vacaciones, caprichos..).


----------



## Erik morden (15 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Lo siento, no falo arameo.



El móvil es un elemento gracioso, suma todo aunque no haya que sumar, su no aguabtas una skill ximo vas a aguantar el rap


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

D_M dijo:


> 25% ahorrado en cash (colchón, gastos inesperados y por si las inversiones no salen como uno esperaba).
> 25% invertido en crecer tu dinero (acciones, etc).
> 25% invertido en ti (educación, comida sana, gym..).
> 25% invertido en vivir la vida (vacaciones, caprichos..).



De acuerdo en todo menos el primer punto. El cash también es una inversión en la que es seguro que todos los años vas a perder el 3% como poco.

En cash hay que tener un colchon para 6-9 meses, no mas y en caso de necesidad mayor se podría vender las inversiones si son liquidas.

Si no te sientes seguro con solo acciones, tienes bonos, oro, inmobiliario, bitcoin, será por diversificar. La probabilidad de que una cartera diversificada tenga menos rendimiento que el cash a largo plazo es CERO.


----------



## hortera (15 Dic 2020)

el sueldo medio en España son 900 euros, la mitad son 450, es un estudio bueno para otros paises supongo, aqui no cuela, si ganas 2000 o mas sería posible, si ganas menos de 2000 tendías que vivir 17 años comiendo de los cubos de basura


----------



## DEREC (15 Dic 2020)

hortera dijo:


> el sueldo medio en España son 900 euros, la mitad son 450, es un estudio bueno para otros paises supongo, aqui no cuela, si ganas 2000 o mas sería posible, si ganas menos de 2000 tendías que vivir 17 años comiendo de los cubos de basura



Que va, eso es mucho, el sueldo medio en España es un cuenco arroz y cacahuetes de postre....

A ver, que pongo que es para gente que gane de 2000 para arriba, que parte no entendéis? Que pesaos, iros al hilo de las ofertas del Dia.

Ahora entiendo por que no llegáis ni a mileuristas.


----------



## Galvani (16 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Cuando digo "gastos" me refiero a lo que retiras para gastar, ganas 40 k y retiras 20k. Tranquilo ya estoy al tanto de las tasas de retiro seguras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





DEREC dijo:


> Que va, eso es mucho, el sueldo medio en España es un cuenco arroz y cacahuetes de postre....
> 
> A ver, que pongo que es para gente que gane de 2000 para arriba, que parte no entendéis? Que pesaos, iros al hilo de las ofertas del Dia.
> 
> Ahora entiendo por que no llegáis ni a mileuristas.





DEREC dijo:


> Que va, eso es mucho, el sueldo medio en España es un cuenco arroz y cacahuetes de postre....
> 
> A ver, que pongo que es para gente que gane de 2000 para arriba, que parte no entendéis? Que pesaos, iros al hilo de las ofertas del Dia.
> 
> Ahora entiendo por que no llegáis ni a mileuristas.



Es que tienes que pensar primero quien gana más de 2000 euros durante esos 17 años para obtener esa libertad financiera. Es lo que tienes que entender tú, no nosotros. 

Mejor haz una tabla para saber con que cantidad invertida de golpe llegas al mismo resultado en X años, que es más realista, o una cantidad de partida y X al mes. 

Y de todas formas esto es lo de siempre. Me gustaría ver un ejemplo REAL. No lo típico de que si en 1980 alguien hubiese invertido en tal empresa hoy tendría 10 veces más. Después resulta que no hay nadie que haya obtenido tal ganancia. Bueno, Buffet y similares claro.


----------



## DEREC (16 Dic 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Es que tienes que pensar primero quien gana más de 2000 euros durante esos 17 años para obtener esa libertad financiera. Es lo que tienes que entender tú, no nosotros.
> 
> Mejor haz una tabla para saber con que cantidad invertida de golpe llegas al mismo resultado en X años, que es más realista, o una cantidad de partida y X al mes.
> 
> Y de todas formas esto es lo de siempre. Me gustaría ver un ejemplo REAL. No lo típico de que si en 1980 alguien hubiese invertido en tal empresa hoy tendría 10 veces más. Después resulta que no hay nadie que haya obtenido tal ganancia. Bueno, Buffet y similares claro.



Y dale. Que yo no tengo que entender nada. Si uno abre un hilo de como hacer pan en casa yo que no tengo horno no entro a decirle que no se puede hacer y que es imposible, que para eso hace falta un horno industrial. No, me lo leo y trato de aprender algo para por si en un futuro me compro un horno. 

Mas de 2000 € al mes? muchísima gente, en porcentaje quizás no, pero en numero muchísima: policías, bomberos, profesores, altos funcionarios, políticos, bancarios, sector energético, médicos, enfermeras, cualquiera que trabaje a turnos, empresarios, autónomos. Fácil que sean mas de 2 millones de personas en España. A mi me parecen muchos, gente que podría dejar de remar, pero que no lo sabe. A estos va destinado este articulo, si a ti no te interesa pasa de largo.

Pero es que ademas sois obtusos con ganas. "Gano 1200 y tu hilo es una mierda gñe". El que gane eso también puede beneficiarse de este hilo. Quizás por mucho que ahorre no podrá jubilarse antes, pero seguro que obtiene unas rentas que mejoren su situación.

Ya te he puesto antes un enlace para simularlo con tus datos particulares. Está claro que no has hecho tus deberes.

La bolsa USA ha hecho un x5 en los últimos 12 años ¿donde estabas tu? te crees que el dueño de todas las acciones es Buffet?.
Tengo inversiones con bastante más de ese x10 que comentas, así que sí, se puede.


----------



## tracrium (16 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> . Fácil que sean mas de 2 millones de personas en España. A mi me parecen muchos, gente que podría dejar de remar, pero que no lo sabe.



Ni lo saben ni lo quieren saber. Tal cual entra dinero en la cuenta, lo queman.

Dejar de remar implica ahorrar, no despilfarrar y ser frugal. Dile a la Charo media que ahorre la mitad de sus 2000-3000 pavels netos. En el país de las apariencias, imposible. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## protocolocon (16 Dic 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> No he conocido a nadie que se haya retirado después de 20 o 25 años trabajando ahorrando e invirtiendo si no ha sido en pisos para alquilar claro. No salen las cuentas. Hace falta mucha pasta para tener ingresos estables contando las bajadas de rentabilidad. Y contando que se gana máximo 1500 euros.



Pues yo llevo 20 añitos currando y tengo ahorrado e invertido el equivalente a 18 años de gastos actuales, no estoy muy lejos de los 25 años de gastos que me permitirían retirarme aplicando la regla del 4%, aunque seguramente sea más conservador y no piense en el retiro definitivo antes de tener 33 años de gastos (para retirar un 3% anual). Imposible no es... Y te advierto que no soy un rata, solo optimizo los gastos. No hago gastos superfluos que no me aporten algo.

Algo que no he visto en el hilo es que el FIRE no promueve que te jubiles, lo que dice es que a partir del momento que eres libre financieramente, puedes hacer lo que quieras. Y ese lo que quieras significa que puedes seguir trabajando como si nada... Si tu trabajo te gusta, por qué dejarlo? En mi caso seguramente reduzca las horas semanales al 50-60% y no lo abandone del todo.

Y por supuesto si no consigues llegar al nivel mágico... No pasa nada... Cuanto más cerca estés, más capacidad de decisión tendrás en tu vida para hacer lo que quieras . No es lo mismo vivir bajo el yugo de la hipoteca, créditos... A una nómina de la bancarrota, que tener ahorrados 200k. Os aseguro que el miedo al despido desaparece, y te sientes más libre para decir NO cuando hay que decirlo, o a cambiar de trayectoria profesional sin miedo al fracaso.


----------



## Polonia Viva (16 Dic 2020)

¿De qué estatus hablas? Porque el status te lo da el ahorro. El consumo te dará en todo caso un estatus impostado. Ya me dirás tú el estatus que tiene alguien que vive al día, por mucho que consuma


----------



## protocolocon (17 Dic 2020)

Es que llega un momento en el que te das cuenta que lo más importante no es el dinero, es el tiempo... El tiempo solo se gasta, no se puede comprar, por ello hay que intentar aprovecharlo haciendo lo que de verdad nos llena. Si tu trabajo no te llena, gastar un tercio de tu vida al día en ese trabajo es tirar tu tiempo.

El movimiento FIRE propone comprar tiempo. Tu tiempo. Comprar tu libertad. Trabajar unos años pero con vistas a que llegue el día que puedas dejarlo si eso es lo que realmente quieres.


----------



## protocolocon (17 Dic 2020)

No lo has pillado, en el momento que puedes jubilarte es manteniendo tu nivel de gasto. Si eliges vivir como un pordiosero te será más fácil llegar a la cifra necesaria, pero no se trata de eso. Se trata de vivir cómodamente. Si para vivir de esa forma gastas 3000€ al mes, pues eso son 36k al año y significa que deberías tener activos por valor de 900k para poder retirarte.


----------



## TomBolillo (17 Dic 2020)

@DEREC , podrías recomendar libros sobre el tema que consideres interesantes? Pueden ser en inglés que para eso somos burbujos


----------



## Ungaunga (17 Dic 2020)

Añado que también se puede ahorrar sin la pretensión de llegar a la IF. Un currito que ahorre 100€ al mes desde los 30 a los 60 años, se planta con un capital de 90000€. Con unos rendimientos estimados de 3600€ año.

Llegas a viejo con un colchoncito y tranquilidad.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (17 Dic 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Lo metes en inversiones... Que si hombre, lo inviertes todo y si pierdes 50k no lo recuperas en tu vida. ¿Pero tú distingues tener un colchón de 120 o 200k a tener 200k sobrantes? Creo que no se entiende...
> 
> Yo si tengo 200k sobrantes (Es decir, que si los pierdo me da igual) Invierto donde sea. Un colchón de 200k no es sobrante. Aunque esté parado.
> 
> Por eso los ricos ganan pasta, porque ellos sí tienen sobrante y pueden perder 2 para ganar 6 Tú pierdes 2 y estas muerto.



Mentalidad de pobre. Eres incluso ajeno a la palabra "diversificar". Tu colchón de 50k pierde un 2% anual, por no hablar de que este año puede que sea el 5%. Imaginate pensar que puedes perder todo en inversiones como oro, compañias fuertisimas, incluso te diria BTC, pero claro invertir y pensar un poco es de fachas. El colchon lo puedes tener invertido y en un dia tenerlo en liquido.

Disfruta de tu vida POBRE, pero no saques espuma por la boca con el éxito ajeno. Ojo no vayas a invertir un 10% de tus ingresos y en un futuro vivir mejor, no no ni se te ocurra macho.


----------



## mol (17 Dic 2020)

Fake news


----------



## Militarícese (17 Dic 2020)

Hilo fantástico para detectar negreros, muertos de hambre, doritolivers and palilleroseverywhere.


----------



## Galvani (17 Dic 2020)

esBlackpill.com dijo:


> Mentalidad de pobre. Eres incluso ajeno a la palabra "diversificar". Tu colchón de 50k pierde un 2% anual, por no hablar de que este año puede que sea el 5%. Imaginate pensar que puedes perder todo en inversiones como oro, compañias fuertisimas, incluso te diria BTC, pero claro invertir y pensar un poco es de fachas. El colchon lo puedes tener invertido y en un dia tenerlo en liquido.
> 
> Disfruta de tu vida POBRE, pero no saques espuma por la boca con el éxito ajeno. Ojo no vayas a invertir un 10% de tus ingresos y en un futuro vivir mejor, no no ni se te ocurra macho.



Eres un gilipollas. Ni sabes cuanto ni donde tengo el dinero. Lo que en realidad ocurre es que tú y muchos de los de aquí hablan de supuestos en vez de hechos reales. 

Muestra TU tus inversiones que partiendo de un trabajo normal te hayan hecho dejar de trabajar y déjate de gilipolleces. Y te digo una cosa, la mentalidad que hablas no es de pobre, es de conservador y previsor. 

Para invertir bien hay que saber y tú no sabes listillo. Que todos podemos comprar fondos y bitcoin y de este foro no deja nadie de currar si no parte de una pasta importante. Y por cierto, no se a quien llamas rojo y envidioso hijo de puta. Payaso de mierda. 
Al ignore por confundirme con un rojo y envidioso. Escoria.


----------



## Galvani (17 Dic 2020)

Primero a ver en que sitios hay un alquiler de 400 euros, ¿200 de comida los dos? Muy barato vives tú... Y saca los 1000 al mes invirtiendo y de forma estable. Si tienes un piso alquilado ok, si no...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (17 Dic 2020)

Vale sisi, las inversiones son malas, me lo ha dicho un burbujo con mucha experiencia OJO, tomo nota. Gracias burbujo, que gran cambio en mi vida. La pregunta es, dónde te ha colocado a ti la vida con tu edad? ¿En un foro de pseudofachas, doritolivers y fracasados patrio?

PD: qué cojones sabras tu de mi. No se que harias tu a mi edad, pero seguramente mucho menos que yo.


----------



## Ayios (17 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Si le parece bien vivir de casapapi para siempre, lo podría hacer perfectamente.



Según esa tabla sólo tendría que vivir 5,5 años con sus padres hasta poder jubilarse y no trabajar el resto de su vida. Perfectamente asumible.

Eso aceptando la tabla como válida, claro, que mi argumento es justamente el contrario, que es una soberana gilipollez.


----------



## Biluao (17 Dic 2020)

Esto, me recuerda al chiste aquél de:

- Sabes que he leído, que si no fumases como hago yo, con todo lo ahorrado, te podrías haber comprado un Ferrari.
- Ah, ¿si?... ¿y dónde está tu Ferrari?...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (17 Dic 2020)

"Mentalidad de pobre", a ver si empezamos a leer bien mr. Lecciones.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (17 Dic 2020)

Mucha cháchara ¿no?, para un "exitoso como tú". Mucha automasturbación.


----------



## esBlackpill.com (17 Dic 2020)

POBRE de mentalidad, ¿creo que quedaba implícito no? Sino lo recalco ahora. ¿Cómo voy a definir el nivel económico de alguien que no conozco? Sin entrar en la valoración de quien es pobre y quien no.

Por cierto, veo que tu de insultar también sabes un rato, que me he leído un par de comentarios tuyos en este hilo. Será un hilo para retrasados, pero Mr. exitoso no para de comentar discutiendo con otros aquí. Joder debe ser dura la vida del exitoso que tiene que "pelearse" con foreros en "hilos para retrasados". Joder que envidia Herpes, ojalá de mayor sea como tú, que orgullo haber hablado con un hombre que lo ha conseguido todo, como vislumbrar los años dorados de Burbuja.info (todos sabemos que esos hilos ya no existen y que no se pueden leer ya jeje).

Bueno Herpes, si me contestas no te volveré a contestar, porque ya me has liado bastante con tu mediocridad, tengo cosas mejor que hacer. Que te vaya bien, y espero que encuentres nuevos objetivos en la vida, pues el aburrimiento es peligroso.


----------



## DEREC (17 Dic 2020)

El coste de la vida está compensado por las acciones que suben con la inflacion. Y los imprevistos también les pasan a los que siguen remando. Que ganes mucho, no significa que sea un buen trabajo, normalmente esta ligado a meter horas, viajes, extress.



protocolocon dijo:


> Pues yo llevo 20 añitos currando y tengo ahorrado e invertido el equivalente a 18 años de gastos actuales, no estoy muy lejos de los 25 años de gastos que me permitirían retirarme aplicando la regla del 4%, aunque seguramente sea más conservador y no piense en el retiro definitivo antes de tener 33 años de gastos (para retirar un 3% anual). Imposible no es... Y te advierto que no soy un rata, solo optimizo los gastos. No hago gastos superfluos que no me aporten algo.
> 
> Algo que no he visto en el hilo es que el FIRE no promueve que te jubiles, lo que dice es que a partir del momento que eres libre financieramente, puedes hacer lo que quieras. Y ese lo que quieras significa que puedes seguir trabajando como si nada... Si tu trabajo te gusta, por qué dejarlo? En mi caso seguramente reduzca las horas semanales al 50-60% y no lo abandone del todo.
> 
> Y por supuesto si no consigues llegar al nivel mágico... No pasa nada... Cuanto más cerca estés, más capacidad de decisión tendrás en tu vida para hacer lo que quieras . No es lo mismo vivir bajo el yugo de la hipoteca, créditos... A una nómina de la bancarrota, que tener ahorrados 200k. Os aseguro que el miedo al despido desaparece, y te sientes más libre para decir NO cuando hay que decirlo, o a cambiar de trayectoria profesional sin miedo al fracaso.



Yo tengo unas 27 veces y estoy contigo, con el 3% iría mas tranquilo.

Es increíble como algunos estan en manos de su patrono explotador y de un estado quebrado y luego te hablan de imprevistos...




Polonia Viva dijo:


> ¿De qué estatus hablas? Porque el status te lo da el ahorro. El consumo te dará en todo caso un estatus impostado. Ya me dirás tú el estatus que tiene alguien que vive al día, por mucho que consuma



Fotos de las vacaciones y del ultimo menú degustacion de 200 € en Instagram, eso es para ellos el estatus. Pero luego a mamársela bien al jefe por que no aguantan ni un mes sin trabajar.


Supongo que si les toca el Euromillones seguirían yendo todos los días a una oficina mugrienta, lo que hay que oir... Si ingresan 6000 y gastan 3000 antes de los 50 estarían jubilados. A mi con 3000 € al mes para dos personas me sobraría el dinero directamente.



TomBolillo dijo:


> @DEREC , podrías recomendar libros sobre el tema que consideres interesantes? Pueden ser en inglés que para eso somos burbujos



Lo siento, en este tema he tirado mas de internet. Si buscas en google por FIRE tienes mucha info, eso si en ingles.



Galvani dijo:


> Primero a ver en que sitios hay un alquiler de 400 euros, ¿200 de comida los dos? Muy barato vives tú... Y saca los 1000 al mes invirtiendo y de forma estable. Si tienes un piso alquilado ok, si no...



Alquileres por 400? si no necesitas trabajar en muchos sitios. Es lo bueno del FIRE, si lo necesitas te puedes ir a un lugar mas barato.
Dale la burra al trigo con el ladrillo, os sacan de ahi y os explota la cabeza. Sigues sin entender el concepto FIRE.



Ayios dijo:


> Según esa tabla sólo tendría que vivir 5,5 años con sus padres hasta poder jubilarse y no trabajar el resto de su vida. Perfectamente asumible.
> 
> Eso aceptando la tabla como válida, claro, que mi argumento es justamente el contrario, que es una soberana gilipollez.



Sigues sin entender la tabla.


----------



## Kubatronik (18 Dic 2020)

En el país europeo en el que vivo me sablan en el IRPF, pero impuesto sobre el ahorro hay prácticamente 0, en ETFs de acumulación. Estoy ahorrando un poco más del 50% en ETFs americanos SP500, small caps y value, algo de europeo y bastante asiático. En 20 años, el plan es parar de currar o currar por mi cuenta sin presiones económicas.


----------



## echospace (18 Dic 2020)

¿Esta calculadora tiene en cuenta la inflación?


----------



## mol (18 Dic 2020)

Si ahorras en octubre te pasas el juego


----------



## Ayios (18 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Sigues sin entender la tabla.



¿Qué hay que entender? Por favor, explícamelo si no te importa. Yo ahí lo que veo son sólo dos columnas en las que se indica la tasa de ahorro y los años de trabajo hasta el retiro, y según esa tabla si ahorras el 80% tienes que trabajar 5,5 años hasta el retiro. Tampoco hay muchos más elementos de juicio así que a lo mejor lo he entendido al revés, porque al final pone que ahorrando el 100% tienes que trabajar cero años, y obviamente eso sería una chorrada como un piano.


----------



## alexxxmf (18 Dic 2020)

No me he leido todas las paginas pero me da la sensacion de que se ha obviado el tema del arbitraje geografico. Quiza en general los sueldos en España sean una mierda pero puede que en otros paises para una profesion X ese no sea el caso.
Es mas a escala estatal en USA es lo que se hace normalmente, se trabaja en HCOL (High Cost of Living) y se retira uno en LCOL (Low "").
Yo al menos es lo que he aplicado vamos. Empece a currar en Londres de temas relacionados con IT, ahorraba y sigo ahorrando en libras, uso figuras legales que me sean favorables (cobro por LTD) y cuando me canse o acumule lo suficiente, pues o de vuelta para España o algún país parecido.
Al final se trata de aprovechar para casa fase el mejor destino dentro de tus posibilidades.


----------



## tracrium (18 Dic 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> Tampoco hay muchos más elementos de juicio así que a lo mejor lo he entendido al revés, porque al final pone que ahorrando el 100% tienes que trabajar cero años, y obviamente eso sería una chorrada como un piano.



Es un límite. Obviamente nadie va a ahorrar el 100% de sus ingresos. Eso significa que tu gasto es nulo y por tanto no necesitas dinero para vivir.


Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tracrium (18 Dic 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Qué hay que entender? Por favor, explícamelo si no te importa. Yo ahí lo que veo son sólo dos columnas en las que se indica la tasa de ahorro y los años de trabajo hasta el retiro, y según esa tabla si ahorras el 80% tienes que trabajar 5,5 años hasta el retiro. Tampoco hay muchos más elementos de juicio así que a lo mejor lo he entendido al revés, porque al final pone que ahorrando el 100% tienes que trabajar cero años, y obviamente eso sería una chorrada como un piano.



Si ganas 100K netos y gastas 20K anuales, ahorras 80K. En 5 años y medio ahorras 440K que a un ritmo de consumo de 20K anuales, te da para vivir 22 años sin contar inflación ni beneficios de las inversiones.

Si ganas 50K y gastas 10K, ahorras 220K en 5.5 años, lo que te da para vivir 22 años a un ritmo de gasto de 10K.

Lo difícil es que entren esas cantidades y la gente no se las gaste. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (18 Dic 2020)

Ayios dijo:


> ¿Qué hay que entender? Por favor, explícamelo si no te importa. Yo ahí lo que veo son sólo dos columnas en las que se indica la tasa de ahorro y los años de trabajo hasta el retiro, y según esa tabla si ahorras el 80% tienes que trabajar 5,5 años hasta el retiro. Tampoco hay muchos más elementos de juicio así que a lo mejor lo he entendido al revés, porque al final pone que ahorrando el 100% tienes que trabajar cero años, y obviamente eso sería una chorrada como un piano.



No creo que sea tan complicado, pero bueno:

1 Una persona tiene unos gastos y unos ingresos.
2 La diferencia entre ingresos y gastos es el ahorro. 
3 El ahorro se invierte mes a mes en fondos indexados de RV y RF.
4 Después de x años la rentabilidad media de las inversiones te permite jubilarte *MANTENIENDO EL MISMO NIVEL DE GASTO*.
5 El calculo está hecho para que en el peor supuesto el dinero no se ta acabe antes de morirte.
5 Cuanto mas ingreses y/o menos gastes, antes llega la fecha de poder jubilarte.
6 La tabla te dice cuantos años necesitas según tu % de ahorro.

Mete tus datos aquí a ver que te sale

Early Retirement Calculator





alexxxmf dijo:


> No me he leido todas las paginas pero me da la sensacion de que se ha obviado el tema del arbitraje geografico. Quiza en general los sueldos en España sean una mierda pero puede que en otros paises para una profesion X ese no sea el caso.
> Es mas a escala estatal en USA es lo que se hace normalmente, se trabaja en HCOL (High Cost of Living) y se retira uno en LCOL (Low "").
> Yo al menos es lo que he aplicado vamos. Empece a currar en Londres de temas relacionados con IT, ahorraba y sigo ahorrando en libras, uso figuras legales que me sean favorables (cobro por LTD) y cuando me canse o acumule lo suficiente, pues o de vuelta para España o algún país parecido.
> Al final se trata de aprovechar para casa fase el mejor destino dentro de tus posibilidades.



Lo mismo se puede hacer en España, trabajar ganando bien en Madrid o Barcelona y retirarse en Galicia o Extremadura. Evidentemente con sueldos europeos la cosa es mucho mas fácil.


----------



## Registrador (18 Dic 2020)

tracrium dijo:


> El FIRE se basa en el lonchafinismo extremo: reducir el consumo al mínimo para aguantar más años sin trabajar con ese bajo nivel de consumo.



El FIRE se basa en el lonchafinismo extremo: reducir el consumo al mínimo e invertir lo ahorrado!


----------



## DEREC (18 Dic 2020)

Registrador dijo:


> El FIRE se basa en el lonchafinismo extremo: reducir el consumo al mínimo e invertir lo ahorrado!



Bueno, hay de todo, no hace falta ser lonchafinista extremo. Hay desde el que vive en una furgoneta para ahorrar mas, hasta el que no se baja de tener un casoplon, todo depende de tu nivel de ingresos.

En mi caso no me considero lonchafinista extremo, simplemente no gasto en tonterías, compro cosas que necesito de verdad y por supuesto que me doy mis caprichos también. Gasto unos 1600 € /mes viviendo yo solo, creo que da para un nivel de vida decente, aun así ahorro en torno al 50% de mis ingresos sin esfuerzo.


----------



## tracrium (18 Dic 2020)

DEREC dijo:


> Bueno, hay de todo, no hace falta ser lonchafinista extremo. Hay desde el que vive en una furgoneta para ahorrar mas, hasta el que no se baja de tener un casoplon, todo depende de tu nivel de ingresos.
> 
> En mi caso no me considero lonchafinista extremo, simplemente no gasto en tonterías, compro cosas que necesito de verdad y por supuesto que me doy mis caprichos también. Gasto unos 1600 € /mes viviendo yo solo, creo que da para un nivel de vida decente, aun así ahorro en torno al 50% de mis ingresos sin esfuerzo.



No hace falta ser lonchafinista extremo si tienes un buen sueldo, pero en cualquier caso hay que vivir por debajo de tus posibilidades para ahorrar una proporción sustancial.

Hay gente que gana 3 o 4000 euros y no ahorra prácticamente nada. Eso sí, viven en casas de 400-500k, tienen coches de alta gama, comen mucho fuera de casa, tienen frecuentes caprichos...

También es cierto que cuanto más tarde te retires menos ahorros necesitas, porque has quemado años de tu vida remando. No es lo mismo retirarse con 45 años que con 60. Además, para lo que te queda en el convento, terminas de cotizar.

A los nacidos desde el 80 en adelante no les va a quedar otra opción que ahorrar, porque pensión pública no van a catar, bien por palmar antes, bien por no haber cotizado en tiempo y cantidad suficiente. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ai1b2 (18 Dic 2020)

Estamos tontos o escribimos desde la barra del bar??
A la tabla no le influye cuanto cobras. Los factores que la determinan la tabla es el ipc, rentabilidad inversiónes y esperanza de vida.
Aquí habría que preguntase cuantos años viviremos, si podremos mantener los niveles de gastos más allá del ipc y lo consistente, la seguridad de las inversiones a tanto tiempo vista...

Los ingresos no influyen directamente en la tabla, influyen en capacidad de ahorro, que es la entrada. Si necesito 1000€ al mes para vivir y ganó 1500€, yo ahorro 500€ un 33%. Pero si gano 4000€ ahorraré 3000€ un 75%.

Pero lo normal en este país es el precio jugar al "precio justo" ganó 2000€ pulo 2000€.
No hay mentalidad de ahorro, ni inversión y para resolver nuestros problemas lo fiamos al estado. Un estado que te obliga a pagarlo por la fuerza y lo gestióna por ti Salud, educación de los hijos, ingreso mínimo vital, paro, ertes, pension...


----------



## uikeafro (19 Dic 2020)

Justo, en 17 tendré los 70 y me podré morir, digo jubilar 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Burbujerofc (19 Dic 2020)

Mientras no sea en papelitos de colores...


----------



## kurwo (20 Dic 2020)

Toma como asumido un 5% de rendimiento de tus ahorros anual.

Que con los datos presentes e históricos, es hasta poco. Pero quién asegura que va a seguir así en el futuro?


----------



## Galvani (30 Dic 2020)

Gracias. Yo no tengo tal experiencia como para sacar dinero de debajo de las piedras pero vamos, que eso de retirarse a los 40 o 50 invirtiendo con el dinero de tu trabajo, sin ser un ejecutivo sino un currito... 

Aunque seas un rata y vivas con los padres. Y encima dice que entre tu mujer y tú, ahorrando e invirtiendo y llevando vida austera (encuentra esa mujer) y como no, ganando los dos bien...

Me creo el partir de una cantidad elevada y que vaya rentando, pero primero hay que tenerla.Y es mucha cantidad. Hablo para vivir de las inversiones en algo que no sea ladrillo.


----------



## Galvani (30 Dic 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Estamos tontos o escribimos desde la barra del bar??
> A la tabla no le influye cuanto cobras. Los factores que la determinan la tabla es el ipc, rentabilidad inversiónes y esperanza de vida.
> Aquí habría que preguntase cuantos años viviremos, si podremos mantener los niveles de gastos más allá del ipc y lo consistente, la seguridad de las inversiones a tanto tiempo vista...
> 
> ...



Vale pues ahorra esos 500 (si ganas 1500 que ya es difícil en este país) y dime en cuantos años invirtiendo esos 500 te retiras. Que las tablas están muy bien pero luego como se ha dicho, no salen las cuentas.


----------



## Ai1b2 (30 Dic 2020)

Galvani dijo:


> Vale pues ahorra esos 500 (si ganas 1500 que ya es difícil en este país) y dime en cuantos años invirtiendo esos 500 te retiras. Que las tablas están muy bien pero luego como se ha dicho, no salen las cuentas.



Según la tabla en 27 años te puedes retirar.
Si bien la tabla es un resumen muy burdo.
Como he dicho en mi mensaje, se han fijado unos parámetros iniciales que no se detallan en el post , se ha calculado matemáticamente en base a ellos y nos han saltado directamente al resultado.
Esos parámetros, condicionan todo el cálculo y lo peor es que en la mayoría nadie sabe su valor. Como son la esperanza de vida, las ganancias que generan las inversiones, el ipc, incluso los impuestos o subenciones en un futuro.
Con un error en la definición de esos parámetros todo el cálculo cahe (o con un gasto inesperado ), por lo que estaría bien saber que datos han utilizado, ser muy prudente y ir revisando los objetivos.

Más que un plan de vida es un esbozo de capacidad que tiene de cambiarte la vida el ahorro y la inversión.


----------



## EDV (30 Dic 2020)

Soy partidario de ahorrar un porcentaje e invertir, de hecho es lo que hago como muchos de vosotros. Pero no deja de sorprenderme, y más en un foro de economía, la ligereza con la que se asumen y aseguran rentabilidades bastante altas en renta variable en base a rentabilidades pasadas y más en fondos con alta volatilidad hablando de un dinero que va para la jubilación. ¿En serio apostaríais todo vuestro dinero para la jubilación a renta variable e incluso a fondos poco diversificados geográficamente?

Yo mismo meto dinero en fondos con bastante riesgo pero el global de mi cartera no tiene una volatilidad ni riesgo tan grande. Mi objetivo de hecho es intentar rondar el 5% anual después de gastos. Eso es con lo que yo al menos me hago mis números de interés compuesto para intentar jubilarme antes y no con las rentabilidades de doble dígito que estoy teniendo ahora porque sé que no se van a dar durante 30 años. Y por supuesto no hay que olvidar la inflación.

Sentido común por favor que esto no es forocoches y no vamos a ser todos ricos en 30 años, ojalá fuera tan fácil pero no lo es. Te toca una hilera de malos años en una cartera de alto riesgo y antes de recuperar la cartera igual tienes que empezar a sustraer si es que quieres disfrutarlo y jubilarte. Y entonces estás jodido. Así que lo suyo es tener también fondos más segurolas (algunos de renta fija) que ni de coña dan un 6-7% que asumís tan alegremente. Ahora, que si lo que pasa es que os va la marcha y es vuestra apuesta genial, pero no lo vendáis como un sueldo seguro para la jubilación, porque puede serlo o puede no serlo.


----------



## Ankou (31 Dic 2020)

EDV dijo:


> Soy partidario de ahorrar un porcentaje e invertir, de hecho es lo que hago como muchos de vosotros. Pero no deja de sorprenderme, y más en un foro de economía, la ligereza con la que se asumen y aseguran rentabilidades bastante altas en renta variable en base a rentabilidades pasadas y más en fondos con alta volatilidad hablando de un dinero que va para la jubilación. ¿En serio apostaríais todo vuestro dinero para la jubilación a renta variable e incluso a fondos poco diversificados geográficamente?
> 
> Yo mismo meto dinero en fondos con bastante riesgo pero el global de mi cartera no tiene una volatilidad ni riesgo tan grande. Mi objetivo de hecho es intentar rondar el 5% anual después de gastos. Eso es con lo que yo al menos me hago mis números de interés compuesto para intentar jubilarme antes y no con las rentabilidades de doble dígito que estoy teniendo ahora porque sé que no se van a dar durante 30 años. Y por supuesto no hay que olvidar la inflación.
> 
> Sentido común por favor que esto no es forocoches y no vamos a ser todos ricos en 30 años, ojalá fuera tan fácil pero no lo es. Te toca una hilera de malos años en una cartera de alto riesgo y antes de recuperar la cartera igual tienes que empezar a sustraer si es que quieres disfrutarlo y jubilarte. Y entonces estás jodido. Así que lo suyo es tener también fondos más segurolas (algunos de renta fija) que ni de coña dan un 6-7% que asumís tan alegremente. Ahora, que si lo que pasa es que os va la marcha y es vuestra apuesta genial, pero no lo vendáis como un sueldo seguro para la jubilación, porque puede serlo o puede no serlo.



Hay gente que apuesta su jubilación a un sistema con un déficit galopante y una deuda superior a los 100.000 millones de €, se llama Seguridad Social y la apuesta pensión pública.

Veo más estable un indexado mundial que no la S.S. de la república bolivariana española.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (31 Dic 2020)

Dale saludos a la inflación y a la impresora del BCE.

Con la mierda que dan con los depósitos, palmas pasta todos los años, estoy seguro que los de arriba quiere que ahorremos... 

Esto tiene pinta intereses negativos un largo tiempo.


----------



## Ai1b2 (31 Dic 2020)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Dale saludos a la inflación y a la impresora del BCE.
> 
> Con la mierda que dan con los depósitos, palmas pasta todos los años, estoy seguro que los de arriba quiere que ahorremos...
> 
> Esto tiene pinta intereses negativos un largo tiempo.



Se presupone unas condiciones (que no ha explicado en post de inicio) como que inviertes el dinero obteniendo una rentabilidad usualmente utilizan el 4% descontando inflación.

Un 4% es totalmente imposible para un depósito en este momento. Se basa en que "desde 1800 hasta la actualidad, la rentabilidad media anual de la bolsa ha sido de casi el 7% (en EEUU). En cambio los bonos se quedan en el 3,5%, el oro en el 0,5% y el dinero parado en el -1,4%. Todo esto descontando la inflación."
Pero es una inversión, no hay seguridad. Ni en eso ni en que el gobierno te la espropie o ponga más impuestos...

Fuente :
Consumir poco, invertir bien y jubilarnos a los 40 gracias a las rentas. Así somos los FIRE

Hay muchas incógnitas para que el plan salga correctamente y no se tuerza en camino.


----------



## El Lonchafinista (31 Dic 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Se presupone unas condiciones (que no ha explicado en post de inicio) como que inviertes el dinero obteniendo una rentabilidad usualmente utilizan el 4% descontando inflación.
> 
> Un 4% es totalmente imposible para un depósito en este momento. Se basa en que "desde 1800 hasta la actualidad, la rentabilidad media anual de la bolsa ha sido de casi el 7% (en EEUU). En cambio los bonos se quedan en el 3,5%, el oro en el 0,5% y el dinero parado en el -1,4%. Todo esto descontando la inflación."
> Pero es una inversión, no hay seguridad. Ni en eso ni en que el gobierno te la espropie o ponga más impuestos...
> ...



Estás contando mucho tiempo con el dinero basado patrón oro otorgando estabilidad al ahorrador. Con el dinero Fiat el ahorro es prostituido y encima la gente confía en la estafa piramidal que es la pensión pública.


----------



## Ai1b2 (31 Dic 2020)

El Lonchafinista dijo:


> Estás contando mucho tiempo con el dinero basado patrón oro otorgando estabilidad al ahorrador. Con el dinero Fiat el ahorro es prostituido y encima la gente confía en la estafa piramidal que es la pensión pública.



Unos matices:
-Yo no cuento con nada,son los de la tabla.
-No cuenta con la pension públicas, es más este cálculo es de EEUU. Por ejemplo el ibex aun no ha recuperado la cotización de la burbuja . Y si estuviera en EEUU, tampoco me fiaría por que los años dorados de su imperio pueden acabar
-Tienes razón que son cálculos a muchos años vista y puede pasar cualquier cosa. Desde que te mueras mañana o que se lo quede todo Pedro y Pablo o hacerme rico en una inversión tonta ( esta por desgracia es la más difícil)


----------



## sikBCN (31 Dic 2020)

en burbuja precisan de 20 millones de euros por barba para poder plantearse jubilarse hahahaha

son asi de mega lerdos.


----------



## VandeBel (31 Dic 2020)

Pues yo prefiero el Consejo de mi bisabuela. Un tercio de los ingresos para gastos ordinarios, otro tercio para ocio y caprichos y el otro tercio a ahorro/inversión.


Ahora, en serio, ese simulador da por hechos estadísticas y comportamientos del sistema económico del pasado, y justo estamos en una situación complejisima donde no sabemos que va a pasar en el futuro: crisis económica, pandemia, irrupción de China y pugna con Usa , etc.


----------



## protocolocon (31 Dic 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> -No cuenta con la pension públicas, es más este cálculo es de EEUU. *Por ejemplo el ibex aun no ha recuperado la cotización de la burbuja* . Y si estuviera en EEUU, tampoco me fiaría por que los años dorados de su imperio pueden acabar



A largo plazo tienes que mirar siempre el índice que incluye dividendos, en este caso el ibex total return, y verás que sí anda en máximos históricos. El índice sin dividendos en el caso español que es un índice de reparto principalmente vale solo para trading a corto plazo.

En todo caso hay que invertir globalmente, invertir en este país únicamente es jugársela a la ruleta...


----------



## Ai1b2 (31 Dic 2020)

protocolocon dijo:


> A largo plazo tienes que mirar siempre el índice que incluye dividendos, en este caso el ibex total return, y verás que sí anda en máximos históricos. El índice sin dividendos en el caso español que es un índice de reparto principalmente vale solo para trading a corto plazo.
> 
> En todo caso hay que invertir globalmente, invertir en este país únicamente es jugársela a la ruleta...



Ok


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

EDV dijo:


> Soy partidario de ahorrar un porcentaje e invertir, de hecho es lo que hago como muchos de vosotros. Pero no deja de sorprenderme, y más en un foro de economía, la ligereza con la que se asumen y aseguran rentabilidades bastante altas en renta variable en base a rentabilidades pasadas y más en fondos con alta volatilidad hablando de un dinero que va para la jubilación. ¿En serio apostaríais todo vuestro dinero para la jubilación a renta variable e incluso a fondos poco diversificados geográficamente?
> 
> Yo mismo meto dinero en fondos con bastante riesgo pero el global de mi cartera no tiene una volatilidad ni riesgo tan grande. Mi objetivo de hecho es intentar rondar el 5% anual después de gastos. Eso es con lo que yo al menos me hago mis números de interés compuesto para intentar jubilarme antes y no con las rentabilidades de doble dígito que estoy teniendo ahora porque sé que no se van a dar durante 30 años. Y por supuesto no hay que olvidar la inflación.
> 
> Sentido común por favor que esto no es forocoches y no vamos a ser todos ricos en 30 años, ojalá fuera tan fácil pero no lo es. Te toca una hilera de malos años en una cartera de alto riesgo y antes de recuperar la cartera igual tienes que empezar a sustraer si es que quieres disfrutarlo y jubilarte. Y entonces estás jodido. Así que lo suyo es tener también fondos más segurolas (algunos de renta fija) que ni de coña dan un 6-7% que asumís tan alegremente. Ahora, que si lo que pasa es que os va la marcha y es vuestra apuesta genial, pero no lo vendáis como un sueldo seguro para la jubilación, porque puede serlo o puede no serlo.



Es que no vas a ser rico en 30 anhos

Tendras una renta q cubre tus gastos para no tener q trabajar

Que parece q a los 30 vas a ser millonario y tal y no es eso


----------



## Galvani (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que no vas a ser rico en 30 anhos
> 
> Tendras una renta q cubre tus gastos para no tener q trabajar
> 
> Que parece q a los 30 vas a ser millonario y tal y no es eso



Ya, pero son 30 años que empezando con 30 te plantas en más de 60 y para mucha gente igual es un aporte mensual imposible de hacer (300 euros pon) porque además de sus gastos tendrá que tener algo ahorrado sin invertir.. Y 30 años con ese ingreso mensual, que como caiga en paro etc. se jodió... La verdad, lo veo para empezar con 20 años y ganando una pasta al mes (2000 mínimo) y poder ahorrar 1000 o algo menos e invertirlo. Cosa imposible durante 20 años seguidos. Si empiezas a los 30 y con un sueldo normal igual complementas una pensión pero dejar de trabajar no. Y todo eso privándote de todo. Ah y de comprar vivienda nada claro.

Cuentas de la lechera para empezar ganando con 20 años 2000 euros y aportar la mitad o más durante 20 años o casarse con una tía que trague con eso y aporte lo mismo. En España no lo veo.


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Ya, pero son 30 años que empezando con 30 te plantas en más de 60 y para mucha gente igual es un aporte mensual imposible de hacer (300 euros pon) porque además de sus gastos tendrá que tener algo ahorrado sin invertir.. Y 30 años con ese ingreso mensual, que como caiga en paro etc. se jodió... La verdad, lo veo para empezar con 20 años y ganando una pasta al mes (2000 mínimo) y poder ahorrar 1000 o algo menos e invertirlo. Cosa imposible durante 20 años seguidos. Si empiezas a los 30 y con un sueldo normal igual complementas una pensión pero dejar de trabajar no. Y todo eso privándote de todo. Ah y de comprar vivienda nada claro.
> 
> Cuentas de la lechera para empezar ganando con 20 años 2000 euros y aportar la mitad o más durante 20 años o casarse con una tía que trague con eso y aporte lo mismo. En España no lo veo.



Realmente se trata de un % de los ingresos
Realmente solo importa aportar los primeros 12 anhos
Y lo mas importante es empezar muy pronto

Y si te vas al paro y los necesitas pues imaginate si no tuvieses ese dinero endeudado y jodido. Pues estarias sin trabajar tirando del dinero tranquilo


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2021)

kurwo dijo:


> Toma como asumido un 5% de rendimiento de tus ahorros anual.
> 
> Que con los datos presentes e históricos, es hasta poco. Pero quién asegura que va a seguir así en el futuro?



Nadie te lo asegura.

Pero tampoco nadie te asegura que tendrás trabajo siempre o que cobrarás una pensión al jubilarte.

En el peor de los casos viendo que el objetivo no se cumple, te tocaría buscar un trabajo a tiempo parcial.

Siempre se puede alargar un par de años mas la fecha de jubilación para así ir con mas margen y no tener problemas.


----------



## Tblls (1 Ene 2021)

El truco es en los gastos. Hace tiempo que lo estudio y mi conclusión es esta:

Primer dato: Si a los 40-50-60 años llegas con la vivienda pagada y sin deudas, podrías SOBREVIVIR trabajando a media jornada o solo los fin de semana + utilizar los ahorros como complemento?

Si es así puedes jubilarte antes. 

Segundo dato; ingresos extra aparte de los anteriores: Si llegas a la edad de jubilación te darán una pensión mínima eso que te llevas.

Otro plus vender la vivienda pagada ir a otra zona más económica y aunque compres otra vivienda te sobrará dinero ya que será más barata.

No dejarás de trabajar aunque tú calidad de vida mejorará


----------



## Galvani (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Realmente se trata de un % de los ingresos
> Realmente solo importa aportar los primeros 12 anhos
> Y lo mas importante es empezar muy pronto
> 
> Y si te vas al paro y los necesitas pues imaginate si no tuvieses ese dinero endeudado y jodido. Pues estarias sin trabajar tirando del dinero tranquilo



Los cojones 12 primeros años. A ver, hablamos de poder retirarte. El interés compuesto hace pero haz cuentas para que un indexado por ejemplo pueda permitirte retirar 1000 euros al mes sostenidamente. Interes compuesto si, pero para retirar pasta hace falta mucha pasta. Y eso no son 12 ni 20 años


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Los cojones 12 primeros años. A ver, hablamos de poder retirarte. El interés compuesto hace pero haz cuentas para que un indexado por ejemplo pueda permitirte retirar 1000 euros al mes sostenidamente. Interes compuesto si, pero para retirar pasta hace falta mucha pasta. Y eso no son 12 ni 20 años



Yo estoy en mi anho 13. Pero oye tu mismo

A mi me van saliendo las cuentas 

Como ya dije ahora ya no importa tanto cuanto aportas sino aportar temprano. Luego ya va solo 

Me hice mi plan/cuento debla lechera creyendomelo poco

Luego anho a anho comparo previsto con real. 

Y oye se va cumpliendo

Pero es un plan a laaaargo plazo

No se ve nada a 5 anhos aun

Ahora me arrepiento de no haber empezado antes y saber lo que se

Iria mucho mas rapiido habiendo incluso necesitado menos

Saludoa


----------



## Galvani (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Yo estoy en mi anho 13. Pero oye tu mismo
> 
> A mi me van saliendo las cuentas
> 
> ...



¿Y por qué no ponéis ninguno vuestras cuentas?


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no ponéis ninguno vuestras cuentas?



Yo no necesite q un forero pusiese las suyas para hacerlo

Y aunque lo hiciese no me harias ni puto caso

Coge lo que te dice todo el mundo. Haz tus numeros. Son muchas horas. 
Al hacerlo y dedicarle tiempl es como aprendes

Sino no deja de ser lo que alguien te cuenta por internet


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> ¿Y por qué no ponéis ninguno vuestras cuentas?



¿y por que no pones tu las tuyas? Así vemos si eres un manirroto o que pasa para que no ahorres nada.

Yo no voy a poner en un foro publico mis números exactos, pero ahorro mas del 50 % de mis ingresos y mi sueldo es bueno para lo que hay, pero nada del otro mundo.

Estos son mis números del 2020


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

Jajajajaja

Hay madre lo que hay que oir macho

Haztelo mirar


Insisto q ni aun dandote una cartera q te diese el importe de tua gastos anuales te ssrviria de prueba

Al mes venderias la cartera y te gastarias el ppal y adios gallina de los huevos

Esto no va de q yo te enzenhe sino q tu cambies tu modo de vida prque de eso va

Pasa igual con la dieta sana y low carb. Se buscan excusas las q sean. Y ahi aun dando datos no sirve de nada

Por qje aqui si?

En fin


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Jajajajaja
> 
> Hay madre lo que hay que oir macho
> 
> ...



Efectivamente, para conseguir el FIRE aparte de las limitaciones obvias de Ingresos/gastos, que pueden hacer que tardes mas o que nuca llegues, están las limitaciones mentales. Hay gente que tiene aversión al riesgo, cero disciplina, cero paciencia, cero fuerza de voluntad y cero visión de futuro. Con lo cual no me queda otra que darles la razón, en estos casos si es imposible.

Es como el cuento de la cigarra y la hormiga. La hormiga llega al FIRE sin darse cuenta de forma natural. La cigarra es incapaz de reprimir ninguno de sus impulsos y luego viene aquí a decir que eso del FIRE es imposible.


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Efectivamente, para conseguir el FIRE aparte de las limitaciones obvias de Ingresos/gastos, que pueden hacer que tardes mas o que nuca llegues, están las limitaciones mentales. Hay gente que tiene aversión al riesgo, cero disciplina, cero paciencia, cero fuerza de voluntad y cero visión de futuro. Con lo cual no me queda otra que darles la razón, en estos casos si es imposible.



Es que.

Para tener ingresos de 10k al anho necesitarias 200k euros con 5% dividendos

Cuantos se aguantarian con los 200k sin gastarselos y seguirian ahorrando y trabajando

Cierto es q 10k se sumarian ya a tu ahorro

Por eso es un proceso q lleva su tiempo y constancia


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que.
> 
> Para tener ingresos de 10k al anho necesitarias 200k euros con 5% dividendos
> 
> ...



Pues se comprarían un adobado y un BMW full equip, ¿que es eso de vivir sin aparentar?

Afortunadamente es mejor así, si todo el mundo podría hacerlo, ¿Quién se iba a quedar a remar?

El 70 % de los ganadores de una lotería acaban arruinados al cabo de 5 años

Nada mas que añadir...


----------



## Play_91 (1 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Puede ser, pero eso no quita para que algunas empresas crezcan a costa de que otras decrezcan. Si estamos invertidos en un indice bien diversificado nos deshacemos de las empresas malas y compramos las empresas buenas. Si las mejores empresas del mundo no generan beneficios ¿que va a pasar con la empresa Paco en la que trabajas? ¿Que va a pasar con el estado "paco" español que vive a costa de sangrar empresuchas?



Si me garantizas que dentro de 20 años el SP500 estará en 5000 puntos, entonces tu tranquilo que me hago rico haciendo lo que tu dices.
Pero como no está garantizado..
Dime una inversión garantizada y yo aplico ahí para hacer lo que dices.


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Si me garantizas que dentro de 20 años el SP500 estará en 5000 puntos, entonces tu tranquilo que me hago rico haciendo lo que tu dices.
> Pero como no está garantizado..
> Dime una inversión garantizada y yo aplico ahí para hacer lo que dices.



Di vi den dos. 

No revalorizacion


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Ene 2021)

Tiene dos interpretaciones. Si por lo que fuera no gastaras nada, podrías retirarte en el acto. Caso teórico ya que todos necesitamos dinero para vivir

La otra interpretación es que si tienes una fuente de ingresos pasivos que te cubre el 100% de tus gastos, se termina el juego porque ahorras el 100% del salario.


----------



## palodearia (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que.
> 
> Para tener ingresos de 10k al anho necesitarias 200k euros con 5% dividendos
> 
> ...



5%... neto! que no hay que olvidarse los bonicos impuestos.


----------



## Ungaunga (1 Ene 2021)

Si no rentabilizas las inversiones no te llega para tanto ya que la inflación se come el 2% del total ahorrado. Hay que invertir. Sí o sí.
Alternativas hay muchas, renta variable, pisos,... Cada uno que elija lo que más le guste.

Si te va la bolsa, con una cartera estándar de fondos índices, la rentabilidad a perpetuidad es de un 4%, si puedes vivir de ese 4%, no necesitas trabajar.

Te dejo este enlace en español por si quieres seguir profundizando.

Inicio - ¡al fin libre!


----------



## El Chucho (1 Ene 2021)

como vas a ahorrar si no llegas ni a 1200€????


----------



## Galvani (1 Ene 2021)

nief dijo:


> Es que.
> 
> Para tener ingresos de 10k al anho necesitarias 200k euros con 5% dividendos
> 
> ...



Eres un gilipollas. 200k es ser pobre. Tu con 200k dejas de trabajar invirtiendo? Eres tonto. Aquí hay gente que tiene más dinero que vosotros y tiene que seguir trabajando. A ver si te enteras. Para dejar de trabajar con un retorno constante de no sé, un 5 o 6% necesitas más de 300k


----------



## nief (1 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Eres un gilipollas. 200k es ser pobre. Tu con 200k dejas de trabajar invirtiendo? Eres tonto. Aquí hay gente que tiene más dinero que vosotros y tiene que seguir trabajando. A ver si te enteras. Para dejar de trabajar con un retorno constante de no sé, un 5 o 6% necesitas más de 300k



Donde dije que con 200k ya dejase de currar?

Relee lo que dije o no lo hagas y dejame en paz.

saludos


----------



## Ankou (1 Ene 2021)

Este hilo es: 50% faltas de respeto, 40% gente que no entiende tablas y un 10% de personas que aportan, telita...


----------



## Nudels (1 Ene 2021)

Ten dos o tres niños .....que sean buenos estudiantes, que quieran estudiar en unos años carrera fuera 5/6 años, másteres del Universo etc... tu plan hecho añicos en 1 minuto y lo peor que luego acabaran en trabajos basura de 1300 € mes con suerte.


----------



## larios357 (1 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Y si no comes y no pagas hipoteca, también y si vives debajo de un puente y comes de la basura más todavia


----------



## hortera (1 Ene 2021)

Nudels dijo:


> Ten dos o tres niños .....que sean buenos estudiantes, que quieran estudiar en unos años carrera fuera 5/6 años, másteres del Universo etc... tu plan hecho añicos en 1 minuto y lo peor que luego acabaran en trabajos basura de 1300 € mes con suerte.



trabajo basura 1300, yo no he cobrado esa suma en mi vida y tengo un buen trabajo


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2021)

De la primera linea del hilo:



DEREC dijo:


> Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera *con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€) *



¿Qué parte no entendéis?


----------



## Ankou (1 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> De la primera linea del hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué parte no entendéis?



Puntualizo algo, si vives en una zona de bajo coste como la España rural, y tienes casa propia, aunque cobres 1000€, si te pones a ahorrar te haces el FIRE muy rápido, pero si vives en Barcelona o Madrid, con 3000€ tardarías la vida en hacerlo. Soy asiduo a los foros del FIRE y lo importante son *LOS GASTOS, *es difícil aumentar tus ingresos a dedo, pero si que puedes minimizar tus gastos con mucha mayor facilidad.


----------



## OSPF (1 Ene 2021)

He dejado de leer en el---sueldo decente (2500-3000€)


----------



## DEREC (1 Ene 2021)

Ankou dijo:


> Puntualizo algo, si vives en una zona de bajo coste como la España rural, y tienes casa propia, aunque cobres 1000€, si te pones a ahorrar te haces el FIRE muy rápido, pero si vives en Barcelona o Madrid, con 3000€ tardarías la vida en hacerlo. Soy asiduo a los foros del FIRE y lo importante son *LOS GASTOS, *es difícil aumentar tus ingresos a dedo, pero si que puedes minimizar tus gastos con mucha mayor facilidad.



Tu frecuentas los foros y te informas, pero aquí los listos que no sabían ni lo que era el FIRE saben mucho mas que tú y dicen que es imposible, que no se puede. Solo es posible si eres hijo de Botin o te toca el Euromillon.


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

OSPF dijo:


> He dejado de leer en el---sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Si no llegas lo siento por ti. Intenta buscar un trabajo mejor.


----------



## OSPF (2 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Si no llegas lo siento por ti. Intenta buscar un trabajo mejor.



Si , en el que me paguen de 2500 a 3000 para ser una persona decente


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

OSPF dijo:


> Si , en el que me paguen de 2500 a 3000 para ser una persona decente



No te pillo, pero es igual, dejalo.


----------



## Ivar (2 Ene 2021)

Ankou dijo:


> Aquí se ve la diferencia entre un americano y un español. En los foros en inglés estos hilos se llenan de páginas con datos e historias de como llegar al objetivo, aquí la mitad de los comentarios se resumen en "eres gilipollas y yo más listo", pues nada, disfrutad de vuestras cadenas y de los ladrillos a precio de diamante.
> 
> Buen hilo @DEREC, prueba a abrirlo en un foro inglés económico, y verás que tienes muchas mejores respuestas, yo estoy en varios y la gente hasta hace planes específicos para llegar a su objetivo, aquí pues bueno... te dirán que follan más que tu y eso.



¿Podrías decir un par de esos foros en inglés para los que estamos interesados, por favor?


----------



## damnit (2 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.
> 
> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> ...



Un tío que ha ahorrado 1000€ al mes durante 30 años y lo ha acumulado en cash sin ponerlo a trabajar es sencillamente gilipollas. Solo poniendo eso en un indexado desde el día uno, a día de hoy ya sería millonario


----------



## damnit (2 Ene 2021)

Ivar dijo:


> ¿Podrías decir un par de esos foros en inglés para los que estamos interesados, por favor?



r/financialindependence

Este posiblemente es el que más recursos e información contiene


----------



## Play_91 (2 Ene 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Un tío que ha ahorrado 1000€ al mes durante 30 años y lo ha acumulado en cash sin ponerlo a trabajar es sencillamente gilipollas. Solo poniendo eso en un indexado desde el día uno, a día de hoy ya sería millonario



Ponlo en un indexado ahora a ver si tienes huevos. ¿Quién te dice que el sp500 va a seguir subiendo?
A posteriori todos podemos llamar gilipollas a los demás.
Es como si te digo a ti que eres gilipollas poruqe no has metido 100.000€ en Lockheed Martin o en oro, que que coño has hecho. A posteriori es fácil decirlo.

Estás hablando de meter todos los meses 1000€/mes en un indexado? Cada mes ampliar capital?


----------



## damnit (2 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Ponlo en un indexado ahora a ver si tienes huevos. ¿Quién te dice que el sp500 va a seguir subiendo?
> A posteriori todos podemos llamar gilipollas a los demás.
> Es como si te digo a ti que eres gilipollas poruqe no has metido 100.000€ en Lockheed Martin o en oro, que que coño has hecho. A posteriori es fácil decirlo.
> 
> Estás hablando de meter todos los meses 1000€/mes en un indexado? Cada mes ampliar capital?



Básicamente eso es lo que hacemos todos los que basamos nuestra estrategia en la inversión pasiva.

si no entiendes la premisa basica entonces estamos perdiendo el tiempo


----------



## Play_91 (2 Ene 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Básicamente eso es lo que hacemos todos los que basamos nuestra estrategia en la inversión pasiva.
> 
> si no entiendes la premisa basica entonces estamos perdiendo el tiempo



A posteriori es fácil decirlo pero échale huevos.
Lo indexas al ibex35 y dime tu.
A posteriori me puedes decir: yo prefiero sp500 pero claro, a posteriori...
También puedo decir que en 2018 fui tonto no metiendo 200000€ de mi patrimonio a bitcoin.
A posteriori es muy fácil decirlo.
Y si me dices: ganas 1500€, pues mete 200€/mes ok, pero 1000...


----------



## tastas (2 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> A posteriori es fácil decirlo pero échale huevos.
> Lo indexas al ibex35 y dime tu.
> A posteriori me puedes decir: yo prefiero sp500 pero claro, a posteriori...
> También puedo decir que en 2018 fui tonto no metiendo 200000€ de mi patrimonio a bitcoin.
> ...



No he visto a nadie recomendar el índice de un país. Ni siquiera veo buena idea el sp500 aunque sus empresas estén internacionalizadas.
Cartera permanente con acciones internacionales (por ejemplo msci world o sp500 + emergentes + eurozona) me parece mucha mejor opción. Y si al 25% oro lo haces 20% oro y 5% btc ni te cuento.


----------



## davitin (2 Ene 2021)

La inflación son los padres.


----------



## damnit (2 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> A posteriori es fácil decirlo pero échale huevos.
> Lo indexas al ibex35 y dime tu.
> A posteriori me puedes decir: yo prefiero sp500 pero claro, a posteriori...
> También puedo decir que en 2018 fui tonto no metiendo 200000€ de mi patrimonio a bitcoin.
> ...



Pero quién cojones se indexa al ibex35? te lo ha explicado perfectamente el forero @tastas 

y sí, se trata de meter tu ahorro, sean 100-200€, de verdad que tienes que informarte para entender la inversión pasiva y cómo se comportan los mercados y en qué consiste indexarse


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2021)

Ankou dijo:


> Puntualizo algo, si vives en una zona de bajo coste como la España rural, y tienes casa propia, aunque cobres 1000€, si te pones a ahorrar te haces el FIRE muy rápido, pero si vives en Barcelona o Madrid, con 3000€ tardarías la vida en hacerlo. Soy asiduo a los foros del FIRE y lo importante son *LOS GASTOS, *es difícil aumentar tus ingresos a dedo, pero si que puedes minimizar tus gastos con mucha mayor facilidad.



Si, y sacas 1000 euros en la España rural de donde...


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> A posteriori es fácil decirlo pero échale huevos.
> Lo indexas al ibex35 y dime tu.
> A posteriori me puedes decir: yo prefiero sp500 pero claro, a posteriori...
> También puedo decir que en 2018 fui tonto no metiendo 200000€ de mi patrimonio a bitcoin.
> ...



Bueno el Ibex no le quieren ni los perros. Eso desde hace muchos años. Lo que yo digo es que para que funcione eso de retirarse en 17 años hay que empezar muy pronto. Pero muy pronto. Con 25 años o menos y poder aportar los 17 años claro. Y una cantidad como la que dice el del hilo... 

Si empiezas más tarde y no puedes aportar una cantidad significativa, te plantas en los 60 y pico y no da. Cosa que sucede por descontado porque la gente no gana 2k 

En España es un complemento para la mísera paguita de jubilación. Y que conste que yo tengo dinero trabajando pero el tema es muyyyy lento.


----------



## Ungaunga (2 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Bueno el Ibex no le quieren ni los perros. Eso desde hace muchos años. Lo que yo digo es que para que funcione eso de retirarse en 17 años hay que empezar muy pronto. Pero muy pronto. Con 25 años o menos y poder aportar los 17 años claro. Y una cantidad como la que dice el del hilo...
> 
> Si empiezas más tarde y no puedes aportar una cantidad significativa, te plantas en los 60 y pico y no da. Cosa que sucede por descontado porque la gente no gana 2k
> 
> En España es un complemento para la mísera paguita de jubilación. Y que conste que yo tengo dinero trabajando pero el tema es muyyyy lento.



El IBEX tuvo en los 80 unos rendimientos superiores a la bolsa americana.  En los 80 la bolsa americana tuvo el mercado alcista más importante de su historia. Ahí te lo dejo. 

Es cierto que a día de hoy el IBEX ni para ponerse corto, no vale para nada.

Lo que quiero decir es que a priori es muy difícil saber qué va a pasar. La inversión que se hace con los plazos de los que hablamos aquí, implica que la cartera estará con nosotros hasta 70 años. Hay 4-6 megaciclos bursátiles en ese periodo y debemos estar diversificados para que ninguno nos pille con el culo al aire.

Respecto al plazo, darte la razón. Va lento de cojones, pero va. Eso sí, vuando empieza a pillar velocidad da hasta vértigo.


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

Si claro, vamos a cerrar el hilo por que tu lo digas.

Vale, has escogido sabiamente l*a peor década de bolsa en el ultimo siglo*. Aun así, vamos a hacer los números (cosa que tu no has hecho) teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente:

- El objetivo de rentabilidad se consigue en periodos mas largos que 10 años, por lo menos 15-20.
- La cartera no es solo bolsa, una parte esta compuesta por bonos que amortiguan las caídas.
- La inversión no se hace de golpe, se va aportando mes a mes, con lo que cuando la cartera cae compramos mas participaciones por el mismo dinero con lo que bajamos el precio medio.
- La cartera se rebalancea cada año, con lo que sacamos beneficio de lo que ha subido (y esta caro) y lo metemos en lo que ha bajado (que esta barato).

*Simulacion:*
- Cartera 2000-2009 (La peor década del siglo en bolsa)
- Aportaciones de 1000 € /mes (120.000 € en 10 años)
- Rebalanceo de la cartera anual.
- Cartera 60 % indexado SP500, 40% Bonos.
- Podéis hacer la simulación aquí, Backtest Portfolio Asset Allocation no me invento nada. He escogido "Moderate portafolio".
- El resultado es que *después de 10 años las aportaciones de 120.000 € se han convertido en 157.000 €, 37.000 € (30%) de beneficio* para la peor década de la bolsa, no está mal.
- Si hubiéramos decidido seguir con la cartera hasta hoy, manteniendo las aportaciones de 1000 € / mes tendríamos un capital de 597.000 para unas aportaciones de 240.000.

Pero nada, vosotros invertid en FIAT que es mucho mejor.

Alguien que gane 2200 € y ahorre 600 /mes mas las dos pagas extras ya estaría en esos 1000 € /mes de aportaciones. No me parece algo imposible....


----------



## Galvani (2 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Si claro, vamos a cerrar el hilo por que tu lo digas.
> 
> Vale, has escogido sabiamente l*a peor década de bolsa en el ultimo siglo*. Aun así, vamos a hacer los números (cosa que tu no has hecho) teniendo en cuenta lo siguiente:
> 
> ...



Alguien que gane 2200 al mes y haya metido 1000 al mes Durante 20 años seguidos. Y si mete 2000 mejor. Vamos a hacer las cuentas para la gente de a pie por favor. Y no vengas con lo de buscar un trabajo de 2k 

Empezando con 20 y muchos años o 30 (los que tenemos unos años no catamos internet hasta los 20 y pico) No conseguimos dejar de trabajar con el fire este. Por tiempo y por sueldo. Joder es que lo veo hasta difícil sin tener gastos.


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Alguien que gane 2200 al mes y haya metido 1000 al mes Durante 20 años seguidos. Y si mete 2000 mejor. Vamos a hacer las cuentas para la gente de a pie por favor. Y no vengas con lo de buscar un trabajo de 2k
> 
> Empezando con 20 y muchos años o 30 (los que tenemos unos años no catamos internet hasta los 20 y pico) No conseguimos dejar de trabajar con el fire este. Por tiempo y por sueldo. Joder es que lo veo hasta difícil sin tener gastos.



Está claro que no quieres entenderlo. Si crees que es imposible no sé que haces aquí dando vueltas...

Te estoy diciendo que gana 2200 y ahorra 600 al mes más las pagas extras. Eso deja unos gastos mensuales de 1600 € , 700 para vivienda, 500 para suministros y comida y 400 para ocio. Creo que son unos gastos razonables exceptuando el centro de las grandes ciudades. ¿Cuánto gastas tu al mes? 5000? Y si en vez de ahorrar 600, ahorra 500 tardara algo mas y ya está, no se acaba el mundo.

2200 los gana un profesor de instituto, un policía local, un bombero, una enfermera.......Y de esos hay muchísimos en este pais y son trabajos relativamente estables.


Y si no te gustan los numeros que pongo pon tu los tuyos y los analizamos


----------



## Josebs (2 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Está claro que no quieres entenderlo. Si crees que es imposible no sé que haces aquí dando vueltas...
> 
> Te estoy diciendo que gana 2200 y ahorra 600 al mes más las pagas extras. Eso deja unos gastos mensuales de 1600 € , 700 para vivienda, 500 para suministros y comida y 400 para ocio. Creo que son unos gastos razonables exceptuando el centro de las grandes ciudades. ¿Cuánto gastas tu al mes? 5000? Y si en vez de ahorrar 600, ahorra 500 tardara algo mas y ya está, no se acaba el mundo.
> 
> ...




Los policías locales depende donde, los hay por 1300,1400 o 1500 netos, La mayoría no llega 2000 ni con mucha antigüedad . Las enfermeras y bomberos igual, en provincias no ganan eso . No generalicemos ejemplos de sueldos para todo España, con condiciones que se dan en pocos sitios ( Madrid)...


----------



## salsero (2 Ene 2021)

Saludos a todos.

El papel lo aguanta todo.. ...luego está la vida real.
Para ese plan a parte de un buen sueldo, debes tener cabeza, un objetivo y sobre todo....SIN PAREJA


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

salsero dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> 
> El papel lo aguanta todo.. ...luego está la vida real.
> Para ese plan a parte de un buen sueldo, *debes tener cabeza,* un objetivo y sobre todo....SIN PAREJA



Justo lo que no abunda por aquí.




Josebs dijo:


> Los policías locales depende donde, los hay por 1300,1400 o 1500 netos, La mayoría no llega 2000 ni con mucha antigüedad . Las enfermeras y bomberos igual, en provincias no ganan eso . No generalicemos ejemplos de sueldos para todo España, con condiciones que se dan en pocos sitios ( Madrid)...



En mi comunidad ganan mas o menos eso. No creo que un local con turnos de noche y fin de semana gane 1300 € , a lo mejor en un pueblo de Badajoz, pero allí todo es mucho mas barato también. Lo que quería decir es que 2000-2200 tampoco es un sueldo tan raro.

Segun este enlace hay 4 millones de personas que cobran mas de 30.000 brutos ( unos 1800 netos en 14 pagas) , un 20 % de los trabajadores.

¿Cuántos españoles ganan más de 60.000 euros al año?


----------



## DEREC (2 Ene 2021)

Estamos en España que ejemplos quieres que ponga? Ingenieros aeroespaciales? Y aunque todos sabemos el ritmo que llevan los funcionarios, madrugar todos los días para ir a una oficina mugrienta a hacer un trabajo de mierda es super agradable, sí. Los derechos de jubilación son los padres, suerte si nos queda una pensión de subsistencia el día que lleguemos a los 70.


----------



## Polonia Viva (3 Ene 2021)

Pero tiene la opción de dejarla, de eso es de lo que va esto. Independencia financiera para, llegado el momento, que trabajar sea una opción, no una obligación.

Y no todo es blanco o negro, es decir, o vivo al día o de las rentas. Si tras invertir tus ahorros no eres capaz de ahorrar lo necesario para tu independencia financiera al menos has conseguido "subirte el sueldo".


----------



## Galvani (3 Ene 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Justo lo que no abunda por aquí.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, todos los de mi barrio ganan más de 2k... No pongas enlaces a noticias que según estas, el sueldo medio es de 25k brutos pero después la gente gana 21k o menos. En España un sueldo de 2k es raro hasta para un superingeniero con experiencia. 

Y en la administración también es raro por mucho que se diga. Policías, Bomberos... Cualquier trabajador público no gana 2k, 1,5 k de media puede ser. De ahí para abajo.


----------



## mapachën (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Efectivamente.
> Pero es que ni siquiera los ingresos son la clave del ahorro.
> SIEMPRE lo son los gastos (para un ingreso medio claro, si no ingresas nada, estás jodido).
> 
> ...



Los cojones!!!

Donde coño vives? Porque una amiga en Krasnodar paga 80€/mes solo en calefacción y agua corriente sanitaria a partir de octubre y hasta mayo.

A veces te tiras mucho el pisto ehhh!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Seronoser (3 Ene 2021)

mapachën dijo:


> Los cojones!!!
> 
> Donde coño vives? Porque una amiga en Krasnodar paga 80€/mes solo en calefacción y agua corriente sanitaria a partir de octubre y hasta mayo.
> 
> ...



Pues vivo en Moscú.
Y pago 60 euros al año. Lo siento.

Tu amiga o:
- vive en una dacha
- te miente
- le están timando.
- las tres anteriores

Elige la aventura.


----------



## tracrium (3 Ene 2021)

Sí, pero a esas alturas ya no tienes el gasto vivienda, que se come la mayor parte de los ingresos, y el del transporte se reduce bastante.

Por otro lado la gente hace las cuentas de la lechera creyendo que va a vivir 90 años o más. La mayoría de varones no va a llegar a los 80; por no hablar de aquellos que morirán antes de la edad de jubilación.

No hace falta vivir de los intereses. Se puede ir consumiendo el principal, especialmente si estás ya en unas edades en las que el largo plazo, o incluso el medio plazo, poco importan. 

Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (3 Ene 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Si, todos los de mi barrio ganan más de 2k... No pongas enlaces a noticias que según estas, el sueldo medio es de 25k brutos pero después la gente gana 21k o menos. En España un sueldo de 2k es raro hasta para un superingeniero con experiencia.
> 
> Y en la administración también es raro por mucho que se diga. Policías, Bomberos... Cualquier trabajador público no gana 2k, 1,5 k de media puede ser. De ahí para abajo.



Que pesadilla de tío. Te pongo un enlace de un estudio de los sueldos y tu sabes mas por "lo que hay en tu barrio". Hay dice que el 20 % gana mas de 30.000 € . Punto, es así. El 20% no es "la mayoría" que yo sepa. Si no te lo crees te vas al INE, sacas los datos y me los traes aquí. Decir que no a todo sin pruebas es muy fácil.

Ya te he dicho 7 veces que esto no lo puede hacer todo el mundo y sigues insistiendo en poner esas palabra en mi boca. Lo que dice el hilo es que dependiendo de tu nivel de ahorro te puedes jubilar en x años. Para unos serán 15 años y para otros 200.

Por cierto yo soy ingeniero y en mi empresa todos cobran mas de 2000 € incluso algunos con titulo de FP.


----------



## mapachën (3 Ene 2021)

Seronoser dijo:


> Pues vivo en Moscú.
> Y pago 60 euros al año. Lo siento.
> 
> Tu amiga o:
> ...



Vive en un piso colmena. No me creo tus cifras, y si quieres me meto en mamba y en una tarde saco lo que paga tu vecina (si me das la dirección claro).


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## urano (8 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Hola, nos podrías decir cómo hiciste en el 2005 para empezar?

Ahora parace más fácil con el tema online, los roboadvisor, minimizando las comisiones....

Pero hace 16 años entiendo que no era tan fácil para una persona "normal" ya que la banca tradicional,al menos en España , tenía y tiene capado todo este tema... Quizás en el extranjero?

gracias por adelantado.


----------



## El Hombre Sin Nombre (8 Nov 2021)

Ivar dijo:


> ¿Podrías decir un par de esos foros en inglés para los que estamos interesados, por favor?




Este es el principal sobre el tema "fire" hasta donde yo se:






r/financialindependence


r/financialindependence: This is a place for people who are or want to become Financially Independent (FI), which means not having to work for …




www.reddit.com





Muchos americanos ya hacen esto, en España puede parecer novedosos y hasta imposible con los salarios medios, pero en otros lugares es posible.


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Nov 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> Yo soy partidario de que comprar una casa para VIVIR es una de las mejores inversiones, porque un día te jubilarás, tus ingresos bajarán, tendrás que pagar un alquiler... otro tema es que te compres una de 500.000€, eso se puede rentabilizar mucho mejor, pero depende de donde vivas, claro. Meter 300.000€ a dividendos y sacar de 3-5% anual + trabajo o pensión y se puede vivir decentemente. Pero en mi caso que miro pisos de <130.000€, me interesa más no estar 10 años tirando dinero a un alquiler.



Los que váis con el rollete de comprar casa 'para vivir' no sé si es que dáis por sentado que la compráis a tocateja...o es que os ponéis optimistas...o que...

Una casa en el 99% de los casos se compra con hipoteca....y una hipoteca no deja de ser un ALQUILER.....en el que hasta que no pagas la ultima letra de HIPOTECA...la casa no es tuya.

Por lo tanto, a nivel CONTABLE, una hipoteca es un alquiler, la unica diferencia es que en vez de tener como casero a Fulanito...tu casero es el BANCO.


----------



## urano (8 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Un tío que ha ahorrado 1000€ al mes durante 30 años y lo ha acumulado en cash sin ponerlo a trabajar es sencillamente gilipollas. Solo poniendo eso en un indexado desde el día uno, a día de hoy ya sería millonario



Y hace 25 años un currito normal como lo ponía a trabajar sin pasar por los bancos tradicionales sin que les sablasen a comisiones perdiendo gran fuerza el interés compuesto? El banco le ofrecía Vanguard, amundi etc para comprar el mundo de forma indexada pasiva?

Podías invertir fuera de la banca tradicional?


----------



## urano (8 Nov 2021)

tastas dijo:


> No he visto a nadie recomendar el índice de un país. Ni siquiera veo buena idea el sp500 aunque sus empresas estén internacionalizadas.
> Cartera permanente con acciones internacionales (por ejemplo msci world o sp500 + emergentes + eurozona) me parece mucha mejor opción. Y si al 25% oro lo haces 20% oro y 5% btc ni te cuento.




Como puedes comprar ese 5% al BTC y el 20% al oro? Algún roboadvisor? Indexa por ejemplo no tiene esas 2 opciones .,... Gracias.


----------



## Ds_84 (8 Nov 2021)

Kubatronik dijo:


> En el país europeo en el que vivo me sablan en el IRPF, pero impuesto sobre el ahorro hay prácticamente 0, en ETFs de acumulación. Estoy ahorrando un poco más del 50% en ETFs americanos SP500, small caps y value, algo de europeo y bastante asiático. En 20 años, el plan es parar de currar o currar por mi cuenta sin presiones económicas.



asegurate que los ETFS que lleves sean UCITS, sino te retendrán en origen y movidas..


----------



## damnit (9 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Y hace 25 años un currito normal como lo ponía a trabajar sin pasar por los bancos tradicionales sin que les sablasen a comisiones perdiendo gran fuerza el interés compuesto? El banco le ofrecía Vanguard, amundi etc para comprar el mundo de forma indexada pasiva?
> 
> Podías invertir fuera de la banca tradicional?



Hace 25 años era 1996. No habia tanto acceso a la información como ahora pero la banca de inversión ya existía.

Qué quieres que te diga, si lo que quieres es que te dé la razón y te diga que el interés compuesto no existe, no puedo. La inversión y componer tu dinero lleva existiendo siglos.


----------



## urano (9 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Hace 25 años era 1996. No habia tanto acceso a la información como ahora pero la banca de inversión ya existía.
> 
> Qué quieres que te diga, si lo que quieres es que te dé la razón y te diga que el interés compuesto no existe, no puedo. La inversión y componer tu dinero lleva existiendo siglos.



Te confundes...yo estoy en tu barco.. ... 
Un currito español normal en 1996 con 23 años tenía acceso a la banca de inversión? Eso es lo que quiero saber.


----------



## damnit (9 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Te confundes...yo estoy en tu barco.. ...
> Un currito español normal en 1996 con 23 años tenía acceso a la banca de inversión? Eso es lo que quiero saber.



Perdona. Es que siempre están los mismos con el sarcasmo negacionista.

A tu pregunta, diría que si. Renta4 por ejemplo existe desde 1986 si no me equivoco. Claro que como digo hace 20 y pico años hacia falta informarse mucho mas. Por eso hoy día no hay excusa para no estar invertido


----------



## Wamba (9 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Sea una cuota de ahorro sobre el líquido a percibir de 100% y un salario mensual neto de 4000 Merkels del IV Reich.
4000 *12 = 48000

Me explica usted como se retira un sujeto con con 50k en el banco?


----------



## urano (9 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Perdona. Es que siempre están los mismos con el sarcasmo negacionista.
> 
> A tu pregunta, diría que si. Renta4 por ejemplo existe desde 1986 si no me equivoco. Claro que como digo hace 20 y pico años hacia falta informarse mucho mas. Por eso hoy día no hay excusa para no estar invertido



Vamos....para los jóvenes curritos de entonces hijos de currelas como si no existiese nada...en aquella época con la total oscuridad informativa sería como buscar una aguja en un pajar con los ojos vendados.
De todas formas, viendo wikipedia renta4 entiendo que cobraría sus buenas comisiones lo que frenaría la magia del interés compuesto, correcto? Por otro lado vendía fondos que compraban el mundo? O se quedaban en el Ibex y gracias?


----------



## damnit (9 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Vamos....para los jóvenes curritos de entonces hijos de currelas como si no existiese nada...en aquella época con la total oscuridad financiera sería como buscar una aguja en un pajar con los ojos vendados.
> De todas formas, viendo wikipedia renta4 entiendo que cobraría sus buenas comisiones lo que frenaría la magia del interés compuesto, correcto? Por otro lado vendía fondos que compraban el mundo? O se quedaban en el Ibex y gracias?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 831105



Yo creo que es como dices. Era mucho más dificil e inaccesible entonces. Estados Unidos fueron los pioneros en el tema. No sé donde lei de todos modos que los primeros fondos indexados pasivos llegaron a España a finales de los 90… pero doy por hecho que eran rara avis.


----------



## urano (9 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Yo creo que es como dices. Era mucho más dificil e inaccesible entonces. Estados Unidos fueron los pioneros en el tema. No sé donde lei de todos modos que los primeros fondos indexados pasivos llegaron a España a finales de los 90… pero doy por hecho que eran rara avis.



De hecho creo que esos fondos pasivos estában limitados a patrimonios de más de 50 millones de euros.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Lamento comunicarte que has puesto una majadería amigo


----------



## Eyman (9 Nov 2021)

Los fondos indexados con bajas comisiones llegaron a España en 2015, hace cuatro días.


----------



## Ederto (9 Nov 2021)

Si eres capaz de apartar el 50% de tu sueldo todos los meses, tienes un sueldo de puta madre. No te retires dentro de 17 años, sigue amontonando y vivirás como dios.


----------



## urano (9 Nov 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Si eres capaz de apartar el 50% de tu sueldo todos los meses, tienes un sueldo de puta madre. No te retires dentro de 17 años, sigue amontonando y vivirás como dios.



Si tu trabajo es vocacional...puede...cuántos son vocacionales? Y si te gusta que te roben la mitad de tus ingresos también puede...


----------



## Naga2x (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Los que váis con el rollete de comprar casa 'para vivir' no sé si es que dáis por sentado que la compráis a tocateja...o es que os ponéis optimistas...o que...
> 
> Una casa en el 99% de los casos se compra con hipoteca....y una hipoteca no deja de ser un ALQUILER.....en el que hasta que no pagas la ultima letra de HIPOTECA...la casa no es tuya.
> 
> Por lo tanto, a nivel CONTABLE, una hipoteca es un alquiler, la unica diferencia es que en vez de tener como casero a Fulanito...tu casero es el BANCO.



Lo que digo es en el sentido de que en vez de meterte en un trampón de chorromil euros, meterte en algo más "humilde" y el sobrante invertirlo en otra cosa. Si tienes una hipoteca a 500.000€ a 30 años o una de 130.000€ a 30 años, la diferencia invirtiendo bien puede marcar un cambio importante en tu vida.


----------



## urano (9 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Yo creo que es como dices. Era mucho más dificil e inaccesible entonces. Estados Unidos fueron los pioneros en el tema. No sé donde lei de todos modos que los primeros fondos indexados pasivos llegaron a España a finales de los 90… pero doy por hecho que eran rara avis.



Por cierto, que opinas de esto?

"No te equivocas del todo, pero te voy a hacer una pregunta...
Si mañana, por lo que fuese, todos los españoles aprediesen a manejar sus capitales e invirtiesen en indexado pasivo... ¿crees que obtendrian individualmente todos y cada uno de ellos los beneficios que se podrian suponer mediante una simple extrapolacion de lo que obtienen ahora los pocos que lo hacen?, ¿de donde saldria toda esa riqueza extra necesaria para darle a todos y cada uno de ellos la misma cantidad que ahora se llevan unos pocos miles?

Le respondo yo: Se montaría una burbuja financiera de tres pares de cojones sobre activos escandalosamente sobrevalorados que tarde o temprano explosionarían y mucha gente perdería pasta.

Equilicua. Llamemoslo "ladrillos virtuales", que despues no te queda ni un zulo devaluado.
Pero oye... que quien no vive sin trabajar es porque no quiere... la riqueza es para algunos como el dinero es para Garzon; una cosa infinita que si hay demanda, se hace y ya esta (pero que la hagan otros, que a mi me pilla mal)."


----------



## bralmu (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Una casa en el 99% de los casos se compra con hipoteca....y una hipoteca no deja de ser un ALQUILER.....en el que hasta que no pagas la ultima letra de HIPOTECA...la casa no es tuya.
> 
> Por lo tanto, a nivel CONTABLE, una hipoteca es un alquiler, la unica diferencia es que en vez de tener como casero a Fulanito...tu casero es el BANCO.



What?
En una hipoteca no solo pagas intereses (gasto), también pagas principal ("ahorro"). El alquiler es 100% gasto.

Simplificando mucho. Pongamos 800€ de alquiler/hipoteca durante 10 años. 
Terminas el alquiler y has gastado más de 100.000€
Cancelas la hipoteca pendiente vendiendo la casa y recuperas 77.000€.
A nivel contable los mismo? No veo que al dejar de alquilar te devuelvan dinero, o que pasados 20-30 años el alquiler pase a ser cero, o que la cuota de alquiler sea fija y no suba con el IPC.
Alquiler es gasto.
Compra (con o sin hipoteca) es inversión.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Los que váis con el rollete de comprar casa 'para vivir' no sé si es que dáis por sentado que la compráis a tocateja...o es que os ponéis optimistas...o que...
> 
> Una casa en el 99% de los casos se compra con hipoteca....y una hipoteca no deja de ser un ALQUILER.....en el que hasta que no pagas la ultima letra de HIPOTECA...la casa no es tuya.
> 
> Por lo tanto, a nivel CONTABLE, una hipoteca es un alquiler, la unica diferencia es que en vez de tener como casero a Fulanito...tu casero es el BANCO.



Comprar la casa a tocateja es en general mal negocio, aunque depende mucho de las regulaciones del país en cuestión, pero te estás descapitalizando de forma significativa con un dinero que podrías himbertir en cosas más atractivas.

Ejemplo, te compras la casa por 300k merkels a tocateja... y te toca remar para vivir, aunque te ahorras de pagar 1000€/mes de hipoteca.
Alternativa: Te cipotecas por 300k y los 300k que tienes en el banco los metes en un indexado a 7% anualizado (21k promedio de rendimientos anuales, ponle 16k despues de impuestos) --> pagas los 1000€ de cipoteca x12 de esos rendimientos y aun te quedan 4k de rentabilidad y un buen colchon, además el tiempo juega a tu favor porque eso crece y crece con el interés compuesto.

La ventaja de cipotecarse es que te da acceso a apalancamiento, y si compras cuando el precio de la vivienda está deprimido, pues multiplicas y encima te beneficias de las ventajas fiscales típicas de cipotecarse.

La mejor manera para un pobre crear un patrimonio, es cipotecarse en el momento oportuno, básicamente porque te permite acceder a 300k o lo que sea, que no hubieras podido acceder de otra manera. Pero si lo haces en 2008-2009... pues no es tan buena idea, el momento en el que se entra es clave.

A partir de ahí o vendes la casa o re-hipotecas para himbertir en otra cosa etc. El pasapiserismo es un negocio cojonudo, es como himbertir en bolsa pero con dinero del banco y subsidiado por los remeros del alquiler via ventajas fiscales a la compra.


----------



## damnit (9 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Por cierto, que opinas de esto?
> 
> "No te equivocas del todo, pero te voy a hacer una pregunta...
> Si mañana, por lo que fuese, todos los españoles aprediesen a manejar sus capitales e invirtiesen en indexado pasivo... ¿crees que obtendrian individualmente todos y cada uno de ellos los beneficios que se podrian suponer mediante una simple extrapolacion de lo que obtienen ahora los pocos que lo hacen?, ¿de donde saldria toda esa riqueza extra necesaria para darle a todos y cada uno de ellos la misma cantidad que ahora se llevan unos pocos miles?
> ...



Este tema se ha debatido en numerosas ocasiones en muchos sitios con gente que sabe mucho más de esto. El mercado pasivo representa una fracción muy pequeña de lo que es el mercado al completo. Aunque todos los españoles inviertieran de forma pasiva no produciría nada. Aunque todos los inversores de la tierra lo hicieran no pasaría nada. El mercado tiende a ser eficiente y si todo el mundo fuera en pasivo, eso posiblemente haría que mucha gente fuera gradualmente pasándose a la inversión activa, buscando mayores rentabilidades qeu el mercado en pasivo no daría ya (porque se estancaría al no haber especulación), y el mercado nuevamente volvería a equilibrarse. Es teorizar pero vamos, que tampoco va a pasar ni lo uno ni lo otro.

Aquí tienes una entrevista muy interesante: What Happens If Everyone Indexes?

básicamente el meter miedo a los inversores pasivos viene de los gestores de fondos activos, como es lógico.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Nov 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Comprar la casa a tocateja es en general mal negocio, aunque depende mucho de las regulaciones del país en cuestión, pero te estás descapitalizando de forma significativa con un dinero que podrías himbertir en cosas más atractivas.
> 
> Ejemplo, te compras la casa por 300k merkels a tocateja... y te toca remar para vivir, aunque te ahorras de pagar 1000€/mes de hipoteca.
> Alternativa: Te cipotecas por 300k y los 300k que tienes en el banco los metes en un indexado a 7% anualizado (21k promedio de rendimientos anuales, ponle 16k despues de impuestos) --> pagas los 1000€ de cipoteca x12 de esos rendimientos y aun te quedan 4k de rentabilidad y un buen colchon, además el tiempo juega a tu favor porque eso crece y crece con el interés compuesto.
> ...



Te has dejado la parte en que un dia viene un birus..y el Gobierno (NL) decide quitar las deducciones a los propietarios para equilibrar el mercado de propietarios vs inquilinos con la escusa que....los.propietarios pueden generar equity con los intereses subvencionados 

Todo es un plan sin fisuras hasta que viene un Gobierno progre y lo jode


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> What?
> En una hipoteca no solo pagas intereses (gasto), también pagas principal ("ahorro"). El alquiler es 100% gasto.
> 
> Simplificando mucho. Pongamos 800€ de alquiler/hipoteca durante 10 años.
> ...



Madre mia vaya cherry picking...

Alquiler es libertad...Porque dás por sentado que el inquilino no tiene invertidos los gastos de notario, impuestos, tasas, ibis, escrituras, registro etc....generando rentas? 

Muy bien..te compras una casa con hipoteca..la vendes al cabo de 5 anyos (hipoteca a 20anyos)...lo que sacas de venderla el 75% va para pagar al banco....porque la hipoteca aun la debes....y el 25% restante de profit..como no te metas en otra hipoteca el gobierno te meterá un palo con la plusvalía que te dejará tieso.

Negocio redondo dices??

Una compra de una casa, solo en papeleo ya te genera una DESCAPITALIZACION BRUTAL...toda esa pasta que te soplan la metes a un Etf y en 5 anyos tienes 100 y pico mil euros...siendo pesimista.

conozco decenas de hipotecados en Paises Bajos que ahora mismo estan acojonados aun y ganando BIEN...porque el Gobierno quiere quitar las deducciones fiscales sobre los intereses...porque EUROPA SE LO EXIGE para poder acceder a los fondos CobiCs.


----------



## bralmu (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Madre mia vaya cherry picking...
> 
> Alquiler es libertad...Porque dás por sentado que el inquilino no tiene invertidos los gastos de notario, impuestos, tasas, ibis, escrituras, registro etc....generando rentas?
> 
> ...



He dicho 10 años. Ya sabemos que se tarda unos 5 años en que compense (por los impuestos, gastos, que los primeros años pagas muchos intereses y poco principal...). Es una inversión apostando que te vas a quedar al menos 5 años en la misma vivienda. Si te vas a mudar cada 2 años, comprar es tirar dinero. Si te vas a pasar 15 años en la misma vivienda, alquilar es tirar el dinero.

Lo que está claro es que no es lo mismo un alquiler (100% gasto) que una compra de primera vivienda (inversión, con algunos gastos).


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Te has dejado la parte en que un dia viene un birus..y el Gobierno (NL) decide quitar las deducciones a los propietarios para equilibrar el mercado de propietarios vs inquilinos con la escusa que....los.propietarios pueden generar equity con los intereses subvencionados
> 
> Todo es un plan sin fisuras hasta que viene un Gobierno progre y lo jode



Eso ( si se llega a materializar ) tendría un impacto directo en los nuevos cipotecados. Para los pollavieja del ladrillo, la implicación sería que los nuevos pepitos no pueden llegar tan alto con sus cipotecas y bajaría un poco el precio de la vivienda a la hora de vender ( pero también a la hora de comprarse la casa siguiente)

Realmente creo que el "peligro" verdadero es que suban los tipos, porque mucha gente se está sobre-endeudando aprovechando que ahora están por los suelos, aunque por otro lado, la inflación les puede ayudar.

Yo en cualquier caso, aunque podría acceder a una casa bastante más cara que la que tengo, me quedo donde estoy, el cash que me sobra va a ETFs, y además tengo un LTV en la casa de un 50% aprox, así que me la suda además de ser un lonchafinista vocacional.

Eso sí, ahora mismo, tengas la pasta o no, no te recomendaría meterte en ladrillo holandés.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> He dicho 10 años. Ya sabemos que se tarda unos 5 años en que compense (por los impuestos, gastos, que los primeros años pagas muchos intereses y poco principal...). Es una inversión apostando que te vas a quedar al menos 5 años en la misma vivienda. Si te vas a mudar cada 2 años, comprar es tirar dinero. Si te vas a pasar 15 años en la misma vivienda, alquilar es tirar el dinero.
> 
> Lo que está claro es que no es lo mismo un alquiler (100% gasto) que una compra de primera vivienda (inversión, con algunos gastos).



resumido:

la.plusvalía del ladrillo te la puedes sacar con un etf tematizado, sin tener que comerte los gastos derivados de tener ladrillo.

es decir...que me digas que te sacas 100k en 5 años al vender la casa....pues que quuieres que te diga...hay productos ahí afuera que te dán eso o más, sin tener que firmar ninguna hipoteca..ni apalancarte ni nada.

prefiero ahorrar 5 años y tener 120k que usaré como leverage...que no hipotecarme y que me dejen prestados 300k...pa sacarme un misero 30% + soportar gastos.


----------



## Ederto (9 Nov 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> Lo que digo es en el sentido de que en vez de meterte en un trampón de chorromil euros, meterte en algo más "humilde" y el sobrante invertirlo en otra cosa. Si tienes una hipoteca a 500.000€ a 30 años o una de 130.000€ a 30 años, la diferencia invirtiendo bien puede marcar un cambio importante en tu vida.



Tu vida también será peor viviendo en un agujero de 50 metros y dos habitaciones en un barrio de yonkis que viviendo en un piso de 100 metros en un barrio tranquilo.


----------



## bralmu (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> resumido:
> 
> la.plusvalía del ladrillo te la puedes sacar con un etf tematizado, sin tener que comerte los gastos derivados de tener ladrillo.
> 
> ...



Ok. Ahí no me meto. De hecho yo pienso parecido porque 1) si metes casi todo en ladrillo, no diversificas y 2) si además lo haces con dinero prestado, te apalancas.

Pero la discusión era si hipotecarse para primera vivienda es gasto o es inversión. No que sea mejor o peor inversión. Eso dependerá de las circunstancias personales de cada uno y de cómo se comporte el mercado.


----------



## urano (9 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Este tema se ha debatido en numerosas ocasiones en muchos sitios con gente que sabe mucho más de esto. El mercado pasivo representa una fracción muy pequeña de lo que es el mercado al completo. Aunque todos los españoles inviertieran de forma pasiva no produciría nada. Aunque todos los inversores de la tierra lo hicieran no pasaría nada. El mercado tiende a ser eficiente y si todo el mundo fuera en pasivo, eso posiblemente haría que mucha gente fuera gradualmente pasándose a la inversión activa, buscando mayores rentabilidades qeu el mercado en pasivo no daría ya (porque se estancaría al no haber especulación), y el mercado nuevamente volvería a equilibrarse. Es teorizar pero vamos, que tampoco va a pasar ni lo uno ni lo otro.
> 
> Aquí tienes una entrevista muy interesante: What Happens If Everyone Indexes?
> 
> básicamente el meter miedo a los inversores pasivos viene de los gestores de fondos activos, como es lógico.



Gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Nov 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.
> 
> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> ...



Eso pasa porque no invierten. Es absurdo tratar de ahorrar un efectivo que se devalúa.


----------



## Naga2x (9 Nov 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Tu vida también será peor viviendo en un agujero de 50 metros y dos habitaciones en un barrio de yonkis que viviendo en un piso de 100 metros en un barrio tranquilo.



Si hablamos del agujero inmundo de Madrid, pues sí. Si hablamos de otros lugares, ni de lejos. En Sevilla tienes chalets en buenas zonas por 200-300k.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Nov 2021)

bralmu dijo:


> Ok. Ahí no me meto. De hecho yo pienso parecido porque 1) si metes casi todo en ladrillo, no diversificas y 2) si además lo haces con dinero prestado, te apalancas.
> 
> Pero la discusión era si hipotecarse para primera vivienda es gasto o es inversión. No que sea mejor o peor inversión. Eso dependerá de las circunstancias personales de cada uno y de cómo se comporte el mercado.



Lo que está claro es que:

Una hipoteca es UN ALQUILER, hasta que no pagas la ultima letra la casa no es tuya, se pongan como se pongan los hipotecados. (la prueba es que el banco quiere un seguro de vida  ..

Una hipoteca con vistas a pasapisear es nefasta idea, porque:

- Te DESCAPITALIZA para pagar burocracia (30-40k no te los quita nadie de papeleo, tirando a corto)...notarios, cedulas, papeleo, hayuntamientos..

- La jugada de 'la vendo en 5 años y me saco X', está penalizado fiscalmente de tal forma (plusvalía), que es mejor acciones o etfs.

- Una vivienda es un target fiscal...el IBI (property tax) es un caramelo para los políticos. Si prorrateas el IBI sobre la cuota de hipoteca...se.pone igual que un alquiler  ..pero esto no lo ensenyan en los Masters de Inmobiliaria..

- A nivel fiscal el pasapiserismo TE ATA, o a otra hipoteca o a que Hacienda te robe practicamente LA MITAD de tu plusvalía, ya sea en el acto...o en futuras declaraciones....ya sea por incremento patrimonial o por reducción de 'deudas'.

Para los de...'Ejquee el dia de manyana necesitaras un techo bla bla'...veamos..una Hipoteca no te asegura que puedas llegar a cancelarla...por lo tanto, repito...una hipoteca ES UN ALQUILER...a 20 o a 30 anyos..pero es un ALQUILER.

Ladrillo como inversión...la.opción de los boomers por excelencia.

ayer me saltó un video en youtube de un yutuber andorrano...el.pavo esta metido en pisos de alquiler, dividendos, airbnb.....un lince....lo bueno que la penya lo imita


----------



## Ungaunga (9 Nov 2021)

La vivienda como inversión es potente si te apalancas y alquilas, como hacen los REITs. Si no haces esto: mierda. Cualquier fondo de inversión medio decente lo hace mejor que el boomer medio que entierra todo su patrimonio en ladrillos.

Que quieres tener la casa por seguridad personal y motivos subjetivos: Bien por ti, pero no te engañes.


----------



## ELOS (9 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Lo que está claro es que:
> 
> Una hipoteca es UN ALQUILER, hasta que no pagas la ultima letra la casa no es tuya, se pongan como se pongan los hipotecados. (la prueba es que el banco quiere un seguro de vida  ..
> 
> ...



Te olvidas de lo más importante. Que cuando terminas el "alquiler" de la hipoteca, la vivienda es tuya o al menos dejas de pagar "alquiler"


----------



## Galvani (9 Nov 2021)

La compra de una vivienda es la descapitalización total y el fin de poder llegar a retirarse joven.


----------



## Ederto (9 Nov 2021)

Naga2x dijo:


> Si hablamos del agujero inmundo de Madrid, pues sí. Si hablamos de otros lugares, ni de lejos. En Sevilla tienes chalets en buenas zonas por 200-300k.



El socio habla de comprar algo de 130k en lugar de 500k.

Por 130k no tienes nada digno en un lugar decente.


----------



## Okjito (9 Nov 2021)

Ahroa mismo el que no esté transformando el 100% de sus ahorros en inversiones es rematadamente idiota. Yo desde el inicio del covid me he quitado todo el cash excepto 10k... el resto invertido.


----------



## Galvani (9 Nov 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Ahroa mismo el que no esté transformando el 100% de sus ahorros en inversiones es rematadamente idiota. Yo desde el inicio del covid me he quitado todo el cash excepto 10k... el resto invertido.



Ojo también con eso. Tienes que dejar un colchón aceptable. A mi me daría miedo tener el 90% invertido a no ser que fuese rentista ya o jubilado.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Nov 2021)

ELOS dijo:


> Te olvidas de lo más importante. Que cuando terminas el "alquiler" de la hipoteca, la vivienda es tuya o al menos dejas de pagar "alquiler"



Te olvidas que nada ni nadie te asegura que cruzarás la linea de meta. Hay millones de jubilados disfrutando de su jubilación pagando hipoteca 

A mi no me teneis que convencer, ni a vosotros tampoco..pero no déis cosas por sentado con la hipoteca.

"La casa es tuya" dice....primero tienes que rezar que no te echen del curro, que el Estado despida funcionarios..o que venga una gripe super mortifera que no te deje trabajar durante 2 anyos.

Que pase el siguiente hipotecado ..


----------



## ELOS (10 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Te olvidas que nada ni nadie te asegura que cruzarás la linea de meta. Hay millones de jubilados disfrutando de su jubilación pagando hipoteca
> 
> A mi no me teneis que convencer, ni a vosotros tampoco..pero no déis cosas por sentado con la hipoteca.
> 
> ...



"Hay millones de jubilados disfrutando de su pensión pagando una hipoteca" dices... pues según tu planteamiento habrá millones de jubilados viviendo debajo de un puente con una mísera pensión, sin poder pagar alquiler. 

Mira, sólo hay que comparar el % de hipotecas canceladas y el de ejecuciones hipotecarias. 
A la gran mayoría no le ha ido mal, como tú dices


----------



## 121 (10 Nov 2021)

Claro porque es muy lógico recortar tu poder adquisitivo a la puta mitad con 30 años para disponer de ese dinero 27 años después tras 27 subidas del IPC y posibles eventualidades como un cambio de moneda, una salida de la UE o una inflación brutal y descontrolada 

Se deja de remar con buenas inversiones y un poco de suerte, no con ahorro


----------



## Okjito (10 Nov 2021)

Galvani dijo:


> Ojo también con eso. Tienes que dejar un colchón aceptable. A mi me daría miedo tener el 90% invertido a no ser que fuese rentista ya o jubilado.



Con 10k en cash es suficiente...
Además si parte de tu portfolio es un Indexado o similar que pueeds recuperar rapidamente no veo el problema.


----------



## Okjito (10 Nov 2021)

121 dijo:


> Claro porque es muy lógico recortar tu poder adquisitivo a la puta mitad con 30 años para disponer de ese dinero 27 años después tras 27 subidas del IPC y posibles eventualidades como un cambio de moneda, una salida de la UE o una inflación brutal y descontrolada
> 
> Se deja de remar con buenas inversiones y un poco de suerte, no con ahorro



Wtf?? No hay inversión sin ahorro


----------



## Galvani (10 Nov 2021)

Okjito dijo:


> Con 10k en cash es suficiente...
> Además si parte de tu portfolio es un Indexado o similar que pueeds recuperar rapidamente no veo el problema.



Ya, lo malo de tener todo en indexados es que si mete el bajón puedes flipar a no ser que no lo necesites en mucho mucho tiempo. La subida que hubo después del virus no creo que sea normal.


----------



## urano (10 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Este tema se ha debatido en numerosas ocasiones en muchos sitios con gente que sabe mucho más de esto. El mercado pasivo representa una fracción muy pequeña de lo que es el mercado al completo. Aunque todos los españoles inviertieran de forma pasiva no produciría nada. Aunque todos los inversores de la tierra lo hicieran no pasaría nada. El mercado tiende a ser eficiente y si todo el mundo fuera en pasivo, eso posiblemente haría que mucha gente fuera gradualmente pasándose a la inversión activa, buscando mayores rentabilidades qeu el mercado en pasivo no daría ya (porque se estancaría al no haber especulación), y el mercado nuevamente volvería a equilibrarse. Es teorizar pero vamos, que tampoco va a pasar ni lo uno ni lo otro.
> 
> Aquí tienes una entrevista muy interesante: What Happens If Everyone Indexes?
> 
> básicamente el meter miedo a los inversores pasivos viene de los gestores de fondos activos, como es lógico.



Por cierto...algo que no entiendo bien y se oye hablar a menudo.

Imagínate que estás ya FIRE...y los índices mundiales se hunden un 50%70%....cómo sería la situación para esa persona?


----------



## damnit (10 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Por cierto...algo que no entiendo bien y se oye hablar a menudo.
> 
> Imagínate que estás ya FIRE...y los índices mundiales se hunden un 50%70%....cómo sería la situación para esa persona?



Stay the course

Una vez iniciado el plan sólo hay que continuarlo como lo hubieras planeado, no hay más. Hay varias formas de vender tus participaciones, dependiendo de en qué momento te encuentres de tu vida, para gustos colores.


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Por cierto...algo que no entiendo bien y se oye hablar a menudo.
> 
> Imagínate que estás ya FIRE...y los índices mundiales se hunden un 50%70%....cómo sería la situación para esa persona?



cuando dás el paso hacia FIRE tienes que rebalancear portfolio......70% renta fija...30% equities.

talueC


----------



## urano (10 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> cuando dás el paso hacia FIRE tienes que rebalancear portfolio......70% renta fija...30% equities.
> 
> talueC



Aumentando renta fija tendrías menos beneficios y por ende menos poder de gasto, correcto?


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Nov 2021)

Para todas vuestras preguntas sobre equilibrio entre RF/RV, tasas de retirada segura, etc:









Portfolio Charts – Find a portfolio to love


Portfolio Charts explores practical worldwide index investing strategies using intuitive charts and real-world examples that look beyond the raw numbers.




portfoliocharts.com


----------



## urano (10 Nov 2021)

damnit dijo:


> Stay the course
> 
> Una vez iniciado el plan sólo hay que continuarlo como lo hubieras planeado, no hay más. Hay varias formas de vender tus participaciones, dependiendo de en qué momento te encuentres de tu vida, para gustos colores.



Pero si seguir el plan te lleva debajo de un puente, también?

Puedes extenderse en los diferentes modos de de vender participaciones?


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Pero si seguir el plan te lleva debajo de un puente, también?
> 
> Puedes extenderse en los diferentes modos de de vender participaciones?



Tienes que vender un porcentaje de tu cartera, usualmente entre un 3% y un 4% y reequilibrar las proporciones de RV y RF para que estén siempre dentro de unos rangos. En mi post anterior tienes una herramienta con simulaciones en diferentes escenarios.


----------



## urano (10 Nov 2021)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Tienes que vender un porcentaje de tu cartera, usualmente entre un 3% y un 4% y reequilibrar las proporciones de RV y RF para que estén siempre dentro de unos rangos. En mi post anterior tienes una herramienta con simulaciones en diferentes escenarios.



Gracias...es parecido a esto?






Guía Bogleheads® España – Bogleheads® España







bogleheads.es


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Gracias...es parecido a esto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si. Son simulaciones de diferentes carteras de inspiración Bogle. Utiliza diferentes índices y países diversos, no sólo datos de los EEUU.


----------



## urano (10 Nov 2021)

Ungaunga dijo:


> Si. Son simulaciones de diferentes carteras de inspiración Bogle. Utiliza diferentes índices y países diversos, no sólo datos de los EEUU.



Según he leído...hay dos tasas de retiro...la segura y la perpetua...creo que la calculadora de FIRE que han puesto más arriba es para la perpetua...pero si yo NO quiero dejar en herencia nada....existe alguna otra que calcule en base a la tasa de retiro segura?


----------



## Ungaunga (10 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Según he leído...hay dos tasas de retiro...la segura y la perpetua...creo que la calculadora de FIRE que han puesto más arriba es para la perpetua...pero si yo NO quiero dejar en herencia nada....existe alguna otra que calcule en base a la tasa de retiro segura?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 832872



En ese caso lo más razonable es liquidar la cartera de inversión en algún momento y meterlo todo o parte, a una renta vitalicia, es un producto que venden aseguradoras.

Una cartera Bogle la tendrías que dimensionar para una esperanza de vida muy larga y existe el riesgo de que te sobrevivan tus fondos. Toda esta dificultad viene del hecho de que tu esperanza de vida crece a medida que cumples años.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Aumentando renta fija tendrías menos beneficios y por ende menos poder de gasto, correcto?



Si pero 'proteges' capital y el 30% a equities pueden ser shorts, turbos (x2,x3), cryptos...con 2 digitos de rendimiento (y su extra de riesgo, obviamente)


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Nov 2021)

100% renta variable manda betillas.
BUFFETT ALLÁ VOY HDLGP
Para renta "fija" ya tengo la pensión gubernamental + mi plan de pensiones estándar dividido en RF/RV según mi edad + mi equity en ladrillo que venderé cuando me jubile para irme a vivir a un contenedor de basura en Bolivia como davitín.


----------



## urano (11 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Si pero 'proteges' capital y el 30% a equities pueden ser shorts, turbos (x2,x3), cryptos...con 2 digitos de rendimiento (y su extra de riesgo, obviamente)



Gracias....otra cosa...que diferencia hay entre una equity y RV?

Por otro lado...para comprar esas equities tiene que ser por ETF's , no?

Y ultimo... el oro en donde se clasifica?


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Nov 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> 100% renta variable manda betillas.
> BUFFETT ALLÁ VOY HDLGP
> Para renta "fija" ya tengo la pensión gubernamental + mi plan de pensiones estándar dividido en RF/RV según mi edad + mi equity en ladrillo que venderé cuando me jubile para irme a vivir a un contenedor de basura en Bolivia como davitín.



cambiar el perfil de la pension privada a 'Offensief' mandaC


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Gracias....otra cosa...que diferencia hay entre una equity y RV?
> 
> Por otro lado...para comprar esas equities tiene que ser por ETF's , no?
> 
> ...



google es tu amigo.

talueC


----------



## urano (11 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> google es tu amigo.
> 
> talueC



Jajajaj...perdón...me he emociando y pensaba que podría abusar de la amabilidad sin límite....

Respecto a la de comprar equities entiendo que tiene que ser por ETF's....ya que las otra 3 que quedan son muy rígidas...pero ya buceare en Google ...a ver si no me ahogo...


----------



## Play_91 (11 Nov 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso pasa porque no invierten. Es absurdo tratar de ahorrar un efectivo que se devalúa.



Es muy fácil decir que el sp500 ha subido los últimos 10 años, o las casas y que lo meta, cuando no sabes cómo se comportará los próximos 10.
Muy fácil decir: si hubieses metido hace 10 años ahora tendrías...


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Nov 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Es muy fácil decir que el sp500 ha subido los últimos 10 años, o las casas y que lo meta, cuando no sabes cómo se comportará los próximos 10.
> Muy fácil decir: si hubieses metido hace 10 años ahora tendrías...



No se que hará el Sp en los próximos 10 años, lo que es seguro es que el dinerito fiduciario va a seguir devaluandose.


----------



## urano (11 Nov 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Es muy fácil decir que el sp500 ha subido los últimos 10 años, o las casas y que lo meta, cuando no sabes cómo se comportará los próximos 10.
> Muy fácil decir: si hubieses metido hace 10 años ahora tendrías...



Otra vez ..

El cerebro humano crece de media al 10% anual...fin...a pesar de guerras, pandemias, impresión de dinero, escándalos de todo tipo, guerras comerciales, etc...

Pero claro...para ver resultados con el interés compuesto mínimo 20 años...por eso es tan importante empezar pronto.....que los padres de hoy en día creen una cuenta ya en indexa capital por ejemplo...como mis padres hicieron comprando acciones de una gran multinacional española con el dinero de mi bautizo y de la comunion...en aquella época es lo que había claro...esas pocas miles de pesetas ahora son un montón de miles de euros ....


----------



## Play_91 (11 Nov 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No se que hará el Sp en los próximos 10 años, lo que es seguro es que el dinerito fiduciario va a seguir devaluandose.



Para invertir tienes que tener cultura financiera, estar muy formado. No puede ir un niño y ale, 100k a btc y 100k a sp y cuando vaya mal pregunte en forocoches que hacer con esa inversión.


----------



## Play_91 (11 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Otra vez ..
> 
> El cerebro humano crece de media al 10% anual...fin...a pesar de guerras, pandemias, impresión de dinero, escándalos de todo tipo, guerras comerciales, etc...
> 
> Pero claro...para ver resultados con el interés compuesto mínimo 20 años...por eso es tan importante empezar pronto.....que los padres de hoy en día creen una cuenta ya en indexa capital por ejemplo...como mis padres hicieron comprando acciones de una gran multinacional española con el dinero de mi bautizo y de la comunion...en aquella época es lo que había claro...esas pocas miles de pesetas ahora son un montón de miles de euros ....



Que fácil es decirlo, es como si yo digo (cuento de la lechera): si hubiese comprado 100.000€ en bitcoin a 4000$ ahora tendría un montón de dinero.
NO!
No funciona así.
El 99,9% de la gente si compra 100.000€ en btc a 4000$, cuando hubiese visto que tenía 300.000€ (o 120.000€), hubiese vendido.
Es muy fácil decir: si hubiese comprado 100.000€ a 4000$ ahora tendría más de 1.000.000€ (cuento de la lechera).
El 99,9% de la gente pobre que no ha visto un duro junto en su vida lo hubiese sacado.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Nov 2021)

Play_91 dijo:


> Para invertir tienes que tener cultura financiera, estar muy formado. No puede ir un niño y ale, 100k a btc y 100k a sp y cuando vaya mal pregunte en forocoches que hacer con esa inversión.



Hay que tener una cartera diversificada y formarse un poco. BTC nació con la idea de protegerse del robo de la devaluación del dinero, no para ir dando pelotazos, lo que pasa es que ha tenido tanto crecimiento que mucha gente se ha hecho rica con él.

Respecto a la bolsa, también es una cobertura, la cuestión es si hay inflación, ¿Dónde posicionarse? Pues hay sectores que lo harán mejor y otros peor. También se puede optar por llevar 5 o 6 acciones muy resistentes a las crisis.


----------



## urano (11 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> google es tu amigo.
> 
> talueC



Después de visitar a mi amigo te resumo lo que he entendido;

*Shorts (ir en corto)*: es apostar contra el mercado de forma que ganas dinero si el mercado baja. Es lo contrario de lo que hacemos nosotros (ir en largo), por lo que no tendría sentido hacer ambos a la vez. Además, tiene bastantes riesgos (que se lo digan a los que fueron en corto con GameStop).


*Turbos x2 (apalancados, leveraged)*: cada día el rendimiento del fondo es el doble que el del índice (sube un 4% si ese día el índice sube un 2% y baja un 6% si ese día el índice baja un 3%). ¿Significa eso que si un año el índice ha subido un 10%, el apalancado habrá subido un 20%? No. Al ser apalancado diario, seguramente sea algo inferior.

Hay que tener en cuenta que si algo baja un 10% un día y el día siguiente sube un 10%, no se queda igual: 100 -> 90 -> 99
En un apalancado, tendría una bajada del 20% y una subida del 20%: 100 -> 80 -> 96
La bajada no es el doble que en el caso anterior, sino 4 veces la anterior.

Puedes probar con otros ejemplos: sube un 20% y baja un 10%:
100 -> 120 -> 108
Sube 40% y baja 20%:
100 -> 140 -> 112
La ganancia no es el doble (16%), sino un 12%

Al final se está corriendo mucho más riesgo (una caída del 50% del índice te dejaría sin dinero) y la ganancia esperada, en caso de haberla, no es la que se cree.


*Oro, criptos, sellos*: son elementos que no generan un beneficio (como sí hacen las acciones de una empresa o los bonos con el pago de intereses), por lo que su valor no tiene por qué tender a subir a largo plazo. Su valor dependerá únicamente de la oferta y la demanda, por lo que su uso tiene un fin más especulativo que de inversión.


----------



## Galvani (12 Nov 2021)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hay que tener una cartera diversificada y formarse un poco. BTC nació con la idea de protegerse del robo de la devaluación del dinero, no para ir dando pelotazos, lo que pasa es que ha tenido tanto crecimiento que mucha gente se ha hecho rica con él.
> 
> Respecto a la bolsa, también es una cobertura, la cuestión es si hay inflación, ¿Dónde posicionarse? Pues hay sectores que lo harán mejor y otros peor. También se puede optar por llevar 5 o 6 acciones muy resistentes a las crisis.



Para el 90% de la gente creo que buenos fondos de inversión con aportes es lo más fácil. Pero claro, son décadas.


----------



## Scire (12 Nov 2021)

O sea, que si ahorro el 100% del sueldo de un año, puedo retirarme. Pediré un crédito para pasar el año, me ahorraré el sueldo y, al año siguiente, a vivir la vida.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Nov 2021)

urano dijo:


> Después de visitar a mi amigo te resumo lo que he entendido;
> 
> *Shorts (ir en corto)*: es apostar contra el mercado de forma que ganas dinero si el mercado baja. Es lo contrario de lo que hacemos nosotros (ir en largo), por lo que no tendría sentido hacer ambos a la vez. Además, tiene bastantes riesgos (que se lo digan a los que fueron en corto con GameStop).
> 
> ...



ala, un whisky y a dormir


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> O sea, que si ahorro el 100% del sueldo de un año, puedo retirarme. Pediré un crédito para pasar el año, me ahorraré el sueldo y, al año siguiente, a vivir la vida.



has terminado la ESO o tampoco? xD


----------



## Scire (12 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> has terminado la ESO o tampoco? xD



Yo es que, la verdad, no entiendo esa tabla...


----------



## Scire (12 Nov 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> has terminado la ESO o tampoco? xD



Yo es que, la verdad, no entiendo esa tabla...


----------



## Galvani (12 Nov 2021)

Scire dijo:


> Yo es que, la verdad, no entiendo esa tabla...



A ver, básicamente si empiezas con una cantidad x y cada año hay una rentabilidad media dada, cada año supone mayor beneficio al irse sumando las rentabilidades. Y si haces aportaciones periódicas (la clave) la evolución es mucho mayor. También puedes meter una pasta de golpe en vez de aportaciones periódicas pero en caso de una bajada lo notarás mucho más y es mejor empezar mucho antes y aportar poco a poco.


----------



## ueee3 (12 Nov 2021)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Pillo sitio.


----------



## f700b (13 Nov 2021)

Ya no salen las cuentas


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2022)

Fornicious Jr dijo:


> Si ahorras el 100% del sueldo = cero
> 
> Esa tontería invalida todo el hilo
> 
> ...



Pues te voy a tener que dar la razon, porque ayer le mande un comentario a Mister Moustache, quejandome de que hace cherry-picking con los datos de inflacion. Acaba de colgar un post diciendo que ' la inflacion es buena' ...y el tio va y pone un grafico de la FED, donde sale el IPC con los costes de comida y energia EXCLUIDOS.















Inflation – Should We Be Worried?


I’ve been writing about money for almost eleven years now, and in that time the world has become an immensely richer place. Here in the US, our economy has grown by about 25% even after inflation, …




www.mrmoneymustache.com





Y se monta una paja mental con voltereta incluida sobre la teoria keynesiana de la inflacion xD

Otra asuncion que hace con dos cojones es decir 'la inflacion es inofensiva porque tu nomina sube' ...lo que no dice es que no sube en el mismo orden de magnitud


*Why Inflation does NOT mean we are getting poorer*

_If the price of bananas doubles, and your salary doubles, nothing has really changed: you can still afford exactly the same number of them. And with typical inflation, this is exactly what happens: the prices of everything gradually rise, including the price of labor (aka YOU), which means your paycheck rises.

Even if you’re retired and living off of your investments, inflation is typically harmless: the prices of assets (like houses, buildings, or slices of businesses known as “stocks”) also inflate right along with currency, so you are at least as well-off as before.

Even better, if you are a borrower, inflation actually helps you: If you borrowed $300,000 for a house ten years ago that is now worth $600k, the full value of the house is yours but the bank only expects their 300k back._

pero luego recula sigilosamente..


*Why S*_*ome Inflation is Good*

So, inflation is good for borrowers, neutral for investors, and it’s only bad for people who are either holding cash, or stuck with an income source that does not keep up with inflation._


Obviamente no me ha publicado el comment, nunca lo hace, me debe tener bloqueado por ip por nancy.
Una vez entre a una llamada de Zoom y le pregunte directamente porque quitaba el precio de la energia de todos los graficos si realmente era el TRIGGER de todo lo que viene...y el tio nada, decia que la abuela fuma y que no publica quejas o criticas. Solo quiere palmeros.

Luego te miras su web y ves que estan todos los periodicos grandes de USA detras, DerSpiegel y su puta madre en patinete haciendole el trenecito.

Y la gente encantada, aplaudiendo y chocando palmas....que jrande ej nuejtro ejperto en jubilaciones anticipadassh..gnyeee


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.
> 
> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> ...



Ahorrar per se no sirve de nada, es el paso previo a la inversión.
Para poder escapar de la rat race te tienes que subir a algun vehiculo propulsado por el QE masivo global.

Ahorrando y poniendolo en Caja Rural al 0,0005% anual + comisiones no escapas.

talueC


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2022)

tastas dijo:


> La mayor amenaza para el fire una vez entiendes de qué va, no es un gobierno comunista, cobrar poco o las cosas que se han ido diciendo: es la inflación del coste de vida, es decir, no aumentar gastos a medida que mejora nuestra situación económica.



el dios del FIRE en USA dice que la inflacion es güena









Inflation – Should We Be Worried?


I’ve been writing about money for almost eleven years now, and in that time the world has become an immensely richer place. Here in the US, our economy has grown by about 25% even after inflation, …




www.mrmoneymustache.com


----------



## ht4dbi0ug (9 Mar 2022)

17 años ahorrando entre 1000 y 2000 euros mensuales, pisos en propiedad y sin deudas. no me puedo permitir dejar de currar. 
dificilmente ninguna inversión va a ganar a la inflación siendo segura.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2022)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> entonces, si ahorro el 100% de mi sueldo me puedo jubilar al mes que viene? (La tabla dice 0)



yo estoy cerca, mi monthly savings rate ahora mismo es del 76%. 

puedo ir ya a comprarme la camisa hawaiana y las bermudas?


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Pareja sin hijos que ganan 1500 cada uno en 14 pagas = 39.200 € /año
> Gastos = 2500 € por mes entre los dos 30.000 € /año (creo que mas que suficiente para vivir bien)
> Rentabilidad media inversiones estimada 7 % anual(la media del SP500 en lo últimos 70 años es el 12,8 % anual)
> 
> ...



has derroidoC al florero


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> 100% renta variable manda betillas.
> BUFFETT ALLÁ VOY HDLGP
> Para renta "fija" ya tengo la pensión gubernamental + mi plan de pensiones estándar dividido en RF/RV según mi edad + mi equity en ladrillo que venderé cuando me jubile para irme a vivir a un contenedor de basura en Bolivia como davitín.



No sé si me explicu


----------



## DEREC (9 Mar 2022)

Aunque no te jubiles del todo puedes bajar la intensidad de remo, pasar a media jornada, cambiar a un curro que te guste realmente o a algo más comodo y más cerca de casa.


----------



## DEREC (9 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo estoy cerca, mi monthly savings rate ahora mismo es del 76%.
> 
> puedo ir ya a comprarme la camisa hawaiana y las bermudas?



Si que ahorras macho, incluyes las ganancias de tus shitcoin o solo ahorro?

Yo el año pasado llegue al 64%.


----------



## Francisco de Aldana (9 Mar 2022)

Mi padre se jubiló con sus 65 años , ahorró mucho , invirtió poco por falta de cultura.

Y sin embargo , hoy a sus 80 y bastantes , se puede permitir vivir cómodamente en su casa , pagando a alguien que se ocupe de aquellas cosas que él no puede hacer ,en vez de estar dando tumbos por las casas de sus hijos ( que vivimos todos lejos , incluso alguno a 800 kilómetros) por no poder costearse los cuidados.

No sé qué rendimientos dará el oro , el SP 500 , los REITs o la renta fija , lo que sí sé es que o empiezas a ahorrar e invertir o te espera un futuro negrísimo.
Si te da para retirarte a los 50 años , perfecto , pero si no , al menos te da para tener una mayor tranquilidad.


----------



## nief (9 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo estoy cerca, mi monthly savings rate ahora mismo es del 76%.
> 
> puedo ir ya a comprarme la camisa hawaiana y las bermudas?



60% aqui.

Espero cubrir el 40% que falta en 3-4años


----------



## frankie83 (9 Mar 2022)

Play_91 dijo:


> Yo se de alguno que lleva 30 años y no le da ni para una casa en Vallecas.
> 
> Ponle 1300€, ahorras 1000€ (más del 50% que tu dices).
> 
> ...



hombre claro, por eso existen las hipotecas.. si hubiera esperado a amontanar todo el dinero estaría en la situación de tua amigo.
pero como hice hipoteca, pago 960 euros al mes para estar en 100m2 en el centro de madrid.

y ojala venga mas inflación y me suban el sueldo en proporción, seria lo ideal


----------



## Können (9 Mar 2022)

Estos supuestos que ponen en la calculadora, son modelos muy limitados porque se basan en que los acontecimientos vitales, van a ser lineales y predecibles. Y eso no suele ocurrir casi nunca.

No suele ocurrir que estés cobrando el mismos sueldo toda la vida, tampoco que vayas a mantener siempre el mismo nivel de gastos (y si tienes familia?), ni que la tasa de retiro del 4% sea sostenible porque si el mercado entra en periodo bajista durante unos pocos años, con un retiro del 4% anual de tus rendimientos mermados, te cargas la cartera de décadas en menos de una década. Y me he dejado más factores como la inflación.

Pero está bien para visualizar nociones básicas, de que el ahorro es importante, también la generación de ingresos, y que la inversión a largo plazo es necesaria para que el interés compuesto haga su trabajo.


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 Mar 2022)

Un hilo de obviedades, cuñadismos y majaderías


----------



## Ds_84 (10 Mar 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> y ojala venga mas inflación y me suban el sueldo en proporción, seria lo ideal



Eso no va a pasar ni en paises con soberanía monetaria de facto tipo UK, Suiza, etc.
No sé si arriesgarme, pero esa pseudoseguridad de tus palabras intuyo que eres funcionario firme ´believer´ de la máquina de movimiento perpetuo aka QE, right? xD

La inflación no es más que la constatación que los Bancos Centrales se han pasado sus estatutos por los huevos y que lo de garantizar una inflación del 2% va a ser que no. En realidad ese compromiso de mantener la inflación al 2%, no es nada más que decir que se comprometen a NO IMPRIMIR más de un 2% anual.

No te van a subir el sueldo en linea con el IPC, nunca. Y si lo hacen, reformularan el IPC sacando la energia, la electricidad, el gasoil y hasta el tabaco, para subirte lo mínimo para que tu empresa pueda seguir pagandote la nómina y en caso de que tu empleador sea el Estado, subirán los sueldos lo justo para que las subastas de deuda del Tesoro no queden desiertas.

talueC1


----------



## frankie83 (10 Mar 2022)

No, trabajo en el sector privado


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2022)

de chorrada nada, los porcentajes son lo importante, porque eso queda vinculado automáticamente así a tu nivel de vida

desde luego...



Ederto dijo:


> qué chorrada. El procentaje de tu sueldo que ahorres es irrelevante, lo que cuenta es la cantidad de manteca en crudo que puedas amontonar.
> 
> Si te levantas 150k al año y ahorras el 10% amontonas mucho más que si ahorras el 50% del 20K
> 
> Aparte hay mil factores más. Si trabajas en Londres y te retiras a Badajoz seguro que puedes retirarte con un porcentaje mucho más bajo que si lo haces a la inversa.


----------



## ElMayoL (11 Mar 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Eso no va a pasar ni en paises con soberanía monetaria de facto tipo UK, Suiza, etc.
> No sé si arriesgarme, pero esa pseudoseguridad de tus palabras intuyo que eres funcionario firme ´believer´ de la máquina de movimiento perpetuo aka QE, right? xD
> 
> La inflación no es más que la constatación que los Bancos Centrales se han pasado sus estatutos por los huevos y que lo de garantizar una inflación del 2% va a ser que no. En realidad ese compromiso de mantener la inflación al 2%, no es nada más que decir que se comprometen a NO IMPRIMIR más de un 2% anual.
> ...



Ya lo hacen así. IPC oficial al 7% cuando todos sabemos que rondará el 25%


----------



## vurvujo (11 Mar 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Imagino que habrá alguna tasa de rendimiento sobre el ahorro. ¿En cuánto lo estiman?.

Debe haber algún error. Si ahorras el 100% de tus ingresos.... tienes que trabajar nada.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (10 Jun 2022)

voy a subir unos cuantos hilos de FIRE

Financial Independence, Retire Early

para preguntar a sus practicantes 

¿QUE TAL ES ESO DE VIVIR DE TUS AHORROS INVERTIDOS CON INFLACIONES DE MAS DEL 8%?

¿SEGUIS CONFIANDO QUE LA REVALORIZACIÓN DE VUESTROS FONDOS INDEXADOS OS PERMITA VIVIR SIN DAR PALO AL AGUA?

¿O TENEIS AHORA MISMO LOS COJONES DE CORBATA?


----------



## Lord Vader (10 Jun 2022)

Lobo estepario


----------



## Tr13ce (10 Jun 2022)

vurvujo dijo:


> Imagino que habrá alguna tasa de rendimiento sobre el ahorro. ¿En cuánto lo estiman?.
> 
> Debe haber algún error. Si ahorras el 100% de tus ingresos.... tienes que trabajar nada.



Error ninguno, si gastas cero no necesitas nada para retirarte. Puedes estar 3 mil años gastando cero.


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Jun 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> qué chorrada. El procentaje de tu sueldo que ahorres es irrelevante, lo que cuenta es la cantidad de manteca en crudo que puedas amontonar.
> 
> Si te levantas 150k al año y ahorras el 10% amontonas mucho más que si ahorras el 50% del 20K
> 
> Aparte hay mil factores más. Si trabajas en Londres y te retiras a Badajoz seguro que puedes retirarte con un porcentaje mucho más bajo que si lo haces a la inversa.



¿No comprendes el sentido del porcentaje? 

Si solo eres capaz de ahorrar el 10% con tu estilo de vida significa que eso que ahorres, aunque sea considerable, no te da para una jubilación acorde. 

¿De verdad que así andamos de flojos?


----------



## mol (11 Jun 2022)

Lo mejor es que hagamos lo que hagamos todos acabamos en la caja de pino, y por aqui leo mucho eso de vida austera y no salir ni gastar mucho para el día de mañana, invertir, etc... pero es que cada día en la mañana, ya es mañana.

Ni tanto (ser un derrochador), ni tan calvo (ser del clan del puño cerrao que va a las reuniones de amigos pero sin comer para no participar en el gasto y ser el más rico de mayor, comprarse casa a tocateja, etc.).

Un poco de alegría en la vida, pero intentar mantener y generar ahorros. Claro, para esto se necesita un sueldo medio decente y desafortunadamente no es que reluzca mucho esto hoy día...

Y las inversiones te pueden ayudar, pero como la cagues, la has jodido.

Al final cada persona es un mundo, y los que salen de fiesta cada finde se ríen de los austeros, y viceversa.


----------



## victor_crowley (11 Jun 2022)

El cuento de la lechera del siglo xxi, menudo engañabobos para vender libros…


----------



## Bernaldo (11 Jun 2022)

victor_crowley dijo:


> El cuento de la lechera del siglo xxi, menudo engañabobos para vender libros…



Más engañabobos es el de la cigarra... siempre acaba mal.


----------



## nief (11 Jun 2022)

victor_crowley dijo:


> El cuento de la lechera del siglo xxi, menudo engañabobos para vender libros…



De cuento de la lechera nada

Yo asi lo pensaba al empezar. 
Me hice un planificado y fui comparando anho a anho desde el 2016 y cuadra

Me salen las cifras. Parece increible pero salen


Y dice q para el 2025 mis ingresos pasivos cubren mis gastos. Que no ingresos ojo. Ya q solo gasto menos del 50%

Llevo gastando lo mismo anhona anho desde el 2016

Asi que animo a aquellos que empiezan

Y si me ha llevado 15 anhos y faltan 2


----------



## mol (11 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> De cuento de la lechera nada
> 
> Yo asi lo pensaba al empezar.
> Me hice un planificado y fui comparando anho a anho desde el 2016 y cuadra
> ...



Pero que es lo que haces exactamente? Ahorrar mas de la mitad del sueldo e invertirlo, desde hace mucho tiempo?


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (11 Jun 2022)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



finanzas para milenials casapapis retrasados mentales

de los mismos que se creian millonarios con el bitcoin y ahora tienen todo el dinero atrapado en binance

tremenda generación de subnormales de baba


----------



## nief (11 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pero que es lo que haces exactamente? Ahorrar mas de la mitad del sueldo e invertirlo, desde hace mucho tiempo?



Tan sencillo como eso
Y por ahora reinvirtiendo dividendos


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2022)

Empiezo a pensar que el.FIRE ante el cambionde paradigma mundial va a ser jodido.

más que nada porque esto no es una crisis..es un cambio de orden mundial con los paises 'weaponizando' las commodities, la politica, las divisas..

Los instrumentos del siglo XX en cuanto a politica.monetaria no están diseñados para contrarrestar una guerra híbrida multifrentes y multipolar....las herramientas que tenemos son tipos de interes, LTRO, PAP, PEPP y mutualizar deuda en base a la prima de riesgo alemana (base 100 para el resto de paises UE).

Me parece que vamos a una decada de estsncamiento como ya han dicho en otros hilos.


----------



## mensch_maschine (11 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Empiezo a pensar que el.FIRE ante el cambionde paradigma mundial va a ser jodido.
> 
> más que nada porque esto no es una crisis..es un cambio de orden mundial con los paises 'weaponizando' las commodities, la politica, las divisas..
> 
> ...



¿Y qué tiene que ver?. Todas estrategias se basan en una esperanza de revalorización medial del 5% anual.
Por ejemplo, en los últimos 5 años el SP500 se ha revalorizado más de un 60% (muchísimo más a 10 años)... Ahora puede bajar otro 30% y no pasaría nada. Haciendo DCA y aumentando posiciones mediante ahorro, en los últimos 120 años siempre se ha cumplido.

¿Puede que esta vez sea el fin del mundo?. Puede, pero si eso sucediera, le aseguro que calcular la rentabilidad de sus inversiones será una de sus menores preocupaciones


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> ¿Y qué tiene que ver?. Todas estrategias se basan en una esperanza de revalorización medial del 5% anual.
> Por ejemplo, en los últimos 5 años el SP500 se ha revalorizado más de un 60% (muchísimo más a 10 años)... Ahora puede bajar otro 30% y no pasaría nada. Haciendo DCA y aumentando posiciones mediante ahorro, en los últimos 120 años siempre se ha cumplido.
> 
> ¿Puede que esta vez sea el fin del mundo?. Puede, pero si eso sucediera, le aseguro que calcular la rentabilidad de sus inversiones será una de sus menores preocupaciones



Que tiene que ver?

TODO...el Banco Mundial acaba de publicar las previsiones de crecimiento para globales por debajo del 3%. Hay riesgo de un lustro o más de estanflación.









Global Economic Prospects


Global growth is expected to slump from 5.7 percent in 2021 to 2.9 percent in 2022— significantly lower than 4.1 percent that was anticipated in January.




www.worldbank.org





sin duda las probabilidades de que la renta variable dé rendimientos pírricos durante lustros son altísimas.

Por qué?

Porqué estamos en una guerra ecónomica..híbrida concretamente, donde los países weaponizan commodities...y no soy el único que lo piensa ojo...basta sacar zoom a la foto y ver que esto no tiene solución economica o tiene muy mala solución..lo que prefieras.

También entiendo que hay muchs gente invertida y que está dentro que no para de palmar pasta y eso te dá un sesgo a la hora de hacer el análisis.

Con media década de estanflación no hay estrategia que valga...rendimientos del 3% en bolsa con inflaciones del 10%....en 12 años (12x7=-84%)te has quedado sin ahorros/inversiones a efectos reales.

No tiene nada que ver, no?

Rendimientos pasados no garantizan rendimientos futuros...de primero de Economia


----------



## mensch_maschine (11 Jun 2022)

Solo la bruja Lola es capaz de ver el futuro... El caso es que si algo ha funcionado durante 125 años, incluyendo el crack del 29, dos guerras mundiales, y diferentes fines del mundo, pues lo probable es que siga siendo así.
¿Que viene una crisis?. Pues sí, es muy probable.¿ Pero me puede decir cuál es el suelo y cuándo se va producir?. No.

¿Qué hubiera pasado si en el último fin del mundo (covid) hubiera deshecho posiciones (creo q llevaba un 25% de pérdidas)?. Pues que me habría perdido un 100% de subida.
Hay infinidades de estudios puramente matemáticos, incluido uno muy bueno del “inversor con más mala suerte del mundo” e incluso ahí, llegaba a ganar dinero.
No se trata de ser el más listo, sino el más ”perezoso”,que es mucho más difícil.


----------



## Sunwukung (11 Jun 2022)

Pues si eres capaz de vivir con la mitad de tu sueldo 17 años, lo que ahorres te dará para otros 17 nada más. No entiendo esa gráfica.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2022)

Ungaunga dijo:


> La vivienda como inversión es potente si te apalancas y alquilas, como hacen los REITs. Si no haces esto: mierda. Cualquier fondo de inversión medio decente lo hace mejor que el boomer medio que entierra todo su patrimonio en ladrillos.
> 
> Que quieres tener la casa por seguridad personal y motivos subjetivos: Bien por ti, pero no te engañes.



por eso los etfs de REITs están en negativo

de tan 'buena idea' que es


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> De cuento de la lechera nada
> 
> Yo asi lo pensaba al empezar.
> Me hice un planificado y fui comparando anho a anho desde el 2016 y cuadra
> ...



Oño, cuéntanos algo más. 

¿Un planificado? Qué cosa eheso...


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> por eso los etfs de REITs están en negativo
> 
> de tan 'buena idea' que es



¿En nejatifo desde cuándo?


----------



## Vivoenalemania (12 Jun 2022)

Ojalá fuese cierto pongo a mi parienta a trabajar dos años ahorrando el 100 % y me tocó los huevos a dos manos en casa para luego estar jubilado


----------



## Ds_84 (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> ¿En nejatifo desde cuándo?



1 enero 2022


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Billy Fockabocas dijo:


> finanzas para milenials casapapis retrasados mentales
> 
> de los mismos que se creian millonarios con el bitcoin y ahora tienen todo el dinero atrapado en binance
> 
> tremenda generación de subnormales de baba



Pon tu receta Billy. 

Ah no, que tú eras uno de esos que quueren diñarla joven.


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Pues ya ves qué absurdo... 



Ds_84 dijo:


> 1 enero 2022


----------



## Bernaldo (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues ya ves qué absurdo...



No digo que sea falso, sino absurdo considerar esa escala temporal.


----------



## nief (12 Jun 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Oño, cuéntanos algo más.
> 
> ¿Un planificado? Qué cosa eheso...



Una excel

Lo que ahorras al anho. Mas los dividendos de ese anho. Mas lo que aumenta el dividendo

Lo hacescomponiendo anho a anho

A ver matematicas de 2 bup

No tiene ciencia

Te sale q ahorrando un 50% de sieldo en 17 anhos te da para cubrir 100% gastos = independente financeiramente


----------



## Ritalapollera (12 Jun 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> Pues si eres capaz de vivir con la mitad de tu sueldo 17 años, lo que ahorres te dará para otros 17 nada más. No entiendo esa gráfica.



Se supone que el sueldo ahorrado lo inviertes y te genera dinero suficiente para vivir de él...

Todo muy bonito, pero a la hora de la verdad te pegas la hostia padre casualmente y tras 20 años tienes lo mismo ...

Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sunwukung (13 Jun 2022)

Ritalapollera dijo:


> Se supone que el sueldo ahorrado lo inviertes y te genera dinero suficiente para vivir de él...
> 
> Todo muy bonito, pero a la hora de la verdad te pegas la hostia padre casualmente y tras 20 años tienes lo mismo ...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2004J19C mediante Tapatalk



Invertir en qué, como no sea en terrenos y una huerta, jodida está la cosa.


----------



## mol (13 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Tan sencillo como eso
> Y por ahora reinvirtiendo dividendos



Pero supongo lo harias en la epoca alcista de la bolsa, porque ahora mismo no creo sea recomendable


----------



## nief (13 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Pero supongo lo harias en la epoca alcista de la bolsa, porque ahora mismo no creo sea recomendable



Pues da un poco lo mismo. Vas conprando a lo largo del anho. Las q estan mas baratas en cada momento

Llevo 15 anhos.

En 15 anhos ha habido de todo


----------



## mol (13 Jun 2022)

nief dijo:


> Pues da un poco lo mismo. Vas conprando a lo largo del anho. Las q estan mas baratas en cada momento
> 
> Llevo 15 anhos.
> 
> En 15 anhos ha habido de todo



Y si cobras 1000 EUR al mes tambien si ahorras el 50% durante 17 años ya puedes retirarte?


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Y si cobras 1000 EUR al mes tambien si ahorras el 50% durante 17 años ya puedes retirarte?



Tienes que adaptar tu nivel de vida a la mitad de lo que cobras. Si te salen 500 leuros de ahorro no te quedan más buebos que ser casapapi.


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (13 Jun 2022)

mensch_maschine dijo:


> Solo la bruja Lola es capaz de ver el futuro... *El caso es que si algo ha funcionado durante 125 años*, incluyendo el crack del 29, dos guerras mundiales, y diferentes fines del mundo, pues lo probable es que siga siendo así.
> ¿Que viene una crisis?. Pues sí, es muy probable.¿ Pero me puede decir cuál es el suelo y cuándo se va producir?. No.



Si pero mirate en esos 125 años los precios y disponibilidad de energía sacada de los derivados del petroleo

En particular mira los precios frente a los salarios






Precio de la gasolina y diesel HOY en las gasolineras de España


Portal de ayuda al conductor, consulta las gasolineras y precio de la gasolina y diesel hoy. Además: estado del tráfico, matrículas, seguros y muchos más servicios de utilidad para los conductores. Precio de los carburantes actualizados a diario.




www.dieselogasolina.com





Por encima de 2 euros el litro


----------



## nief (14 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Y si cobras 1000 EUR al mes tambien si ahorras el 50% durante 17 años ya puedes retirarte?



Lee lo que escribo.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (14 Jun 2022)

casapapis jubilados en 8 años y medio


----------



## nief (14 Jun 2022)

mol dijo:


> Y si cobras 1000 EUR al mes tambien si ahorras el 50% durante 17 años ya puedes retirarte?



Te da un sueldo de 500e. Que es con lo que has vivido 17 anhos


----------



## _Ñocla_ (15 Jun 2022)

Ederto dijo:


> qué chorrada. El procentaje de tu sueldo que ahorres es irrelevante, lo que cuenta es la cantidad de manteca en crudo que puedas amontonar.
> 
> Si te levantas 150k al año y ahorras el 10% amontonas mucho más que si ahorras el 50% del 20K
> 
> Aparte hay mil factores más. Si trabajas en Londres y te retiras a Badajoz seguro que puedes retirarte con un porcentaje mucho más bajo que si lo haces a la inversa.




Joder, menos mal que alguien lo ha dicho!

Hay hilos en los que la primera señal de vida inteligente tarda en llegar....


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Jun 2022)

Tú tampoco te has enterado de nada ¿eh?



_Ñocla_ dijo:


> Joder, menos mal que alguien lo ha dicho!
> 
> Hay hilos en los que la primera señal de vida inteligente tarda en llegar....


----------



## urano (Lunes a la(s) 11:37 AM)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Sin duda, el interés compuesto es una puta pasada!!
A mi me ha llevado ese tiempo más o menos.


----------



## Play_91 (Lunes a la(s) 1:00 PM)

Interés compuesto como? Metiendo la pasta en fondo indexado apostando al crecimiento infinito? Eso puede cambiar.


----------



## Play_91 (Lunes a la(s) 1:04 PM)

DEREC dijo:


> Puede ser, pero eso no quita para que algunas empresas crezcan a costa de que otras decrezcan. Si estamos invertidos en un indice bien diversificado nos deshacemos de las empresas malas y compramos las empresas buenas. Si las mejores empresas del mundo no generan beneficios ¿que va a pasar con la empresa Paco en la que trabajas? ¿Que va a pasar con el estado "paco" español que vive a costa de sangrar empresuchas?



¿y meter ahora pongamos 30k aprovechando la caida a un indexado sp500 y luego cuanto sería lo ideal en % de tu ahorro mensual meter al mes?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (Lunes a la(s) 1:07 PM)

Dependerá de muchísimos factores que no se tienen en cuenta: personas a cargo, hijos, sueldo mensual, nivel de gastos, caprichos que te guste dar, nivel de vida... etc.


----------



## nief (Lunes a la(s) 4:40 PM)

urano dijo:


> Sin duda, el interés compuesto es una puta pasada!!
> A mi me ha llevado ese tiempo más o menos.



Mas o menos aqui lo mismo


----------



## nief (Lunes a la(s) 4:42 PM)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Dependerá de muchísimos factores que no se tienen en cuenta: personas a cargo, hijos, sueldo mensual, nivel de gastos, caprichos que te guste dar, nivel de vida... etc.



Claro. Por eso va en funcion de lo que ahorras de lo que ganas para tener unos ingresos iguales a lo q gastas

17 anhos pasan muchas cosas

Pero lo mormal es que a cada anho gastas mas... pero tb ganas mas

Luego le toca a cada uno adaptarlo a su caso particular


----------



## urano (Lunes a la(s) 5:41 PM)

nief dijo:


> Claro. Por eso va en funcion de lo que ahorras de lo que ganas para tener unos ingresos iguales a lo q gastas
> 
> 17 anhos pasan muchas cosas
> 
> ...




Si duda..lo del interés compuesto es una verdadera pasada...al.prinpipio va lento pero luego coge una velocidad.. 

Del 2009 al 2021 ha sido una pasada ...ahora parte lo tengo en bonos USA


----------



## Goyim desobediente (Lunes a la(s) 5:58 PM)

DEREC dijo:


> Poco mas que añadir, ahí están los números. Creo que está al alcance de cualquiera con un sueldo decente (2500-3000€)



Una patá en la boca te daba


----------



## CasaEstado (Lunes a la(s) 6:03 PM)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Dependerá de muchísimos factores que no se tienen en cuenta: personas a cargo, hijos, sueldo mensual, nivel de gastos, caprichos que te guste dar, nivel de vida... etc.



Depende de dos premisas:
- Asume que una vez dejes de trabajar tus gastos (importe obtenido como porcentaje del salario) se mantiene
- Regla del 4%. Asume que inviertes un 50% en el S&P y un 50% en bonos americanos. El importe percibido lo incrementas anualmente en base a la inflación. Usando Montecarlo hay una probabilidad del 95% de no descapitalizarse en 25 años En base a a simulaciones con datos históricos.

La regla del 4% se conoce como el Trinity study. Se han hecho múltiples revisiones y 30-35 veces tu gasto se adapta más a la bolsa Europea.

El usar un porcentaje fijo no se adapta a las circunstancias reales ya que no tiene en cuenta la tasa de descuento ni la utilidad del dinero


----------



## nief (Lunes a la(s) 8:21 PM)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Una patá en la boca te daba



Otro pompero desoyendo la viz de la sabiduria


----------



## nief (Lunes a la(s) 8:22 PM)

Goyim desobediente dijo:


> Una patá en la boca te daba




Un forero del 2020 diciendole a un burbujo del 2008 que le callaba la boca

A alguien q estuvo aqui, y tendria ya una edad y formacion, antes de la crisis anterior

Por la forma de insultar ya se les ve


----------



## Goyim desobediente (Martes a la(s) 1:49 AM)

nief dijo:


> Un forero del 2020 diciendole a un burbujo del 2008 que le callaba la boca
> 
> A alguien q estuvo aqui, y tendria ya una edad y formacion, antes de la crisis anterior
> 
> Por la forma de insultar ya se les ve



Que le callaba la boca no, que tiene una patá en la boca he dicho, lee bien.
Y si viene aquí Matusalén y se lía a soltar pegotes también le digo lo mismo, amos no me jodas.


----------



## dfeka (Martes a la(s) 2:19 AM)

el tema es en que invertir lo ahorrado para que no se lo coma la inflaccion


----------



## max power (Martes a la(s) 6:52 AM)

Inflacion.


----------



## nief (Martes a la(s) 4:46 PM)

max power dijo:


> Inflacion.



Que te crees q no lo sabemos?

Pero eso se tiene en cuenta


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (Martes a la(s) 4:55 PM)

urano dijo:


> *Oro, criptos, sellos*: son elementos que no generan un beneficio (como sí hacen las acciones de una empresa o los bonos con el pago de intereses), por lo que su valor no tiene por qué tender a subir a largo plazo. Su valor dependerá únicamente de la oferta y la demanda, por lo que su uso tiene un fin más especulativo que de inversión.



Meter en el mismo cajón al Oro, criptos y sellos, denota que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es el Oro (dinero real).


----------



## paraisofiscal (Martes a la(s) 5:34 PM)

Pocos comentarios se han hecho sobre el oro, dinero tangible y real que puedes acumular *fuera del sistema* sin necesidad de pasar por el aro del sistema bancario ni gubernamental.

De esta forma, el estado no puede robarte ni un solo céntimo de tus ahorros, además estás en plena posesión de tu riqueza, algo que con derivados y mierdas bursátiles no ocurre porque siempre hay riesgo de contraparte.

Liquidez máxima en un producto Tier 1.

El oro no es algo nuevo, lleva miles de años considerándose por la mayoría de las culturas dinero de los dioses.

En los últimos 50 años ha tenido un rendimiento medio anual del 8%.

En 30 años de ahorro puedes convertir tu dinero en un 360% de su valor inicial gracias al interés compuesto que trabajaría por ti durante esos 30 años.

En todo ese tiempo, tu inversión no te ha pedido pan de ninguna manera, ni tasas, ni comisiones bancarias, ni notarios, ni ayuntamientos, ni Ibi´s, ni derramas, ni pagos de comunidad, ni IRPF, ni Iva, ni muchos otros problemas que si dan los bienes inmuebles o el pastoreo bursátil.

Se trata de ahorrar en oro 500 Eur/mes. Esto convertirá 180000 Eur. en 650000 Eur en 30 años con un interés medio del 7%.

Habrá elementos que nieguen algo tan evidente, otros dirán que rendimientos pasados no aseguran rendimientos futuros, que el oro no se come, que nadie puede ahorrar 500 Eur. al mes, que si la inflación, etc...

Pueden parecer muchos años, la vida pasa muy rápido, también es cierto que hay posibilidad de acelerar el apilamiento de oro.

Nótese que hasta 2003 con 6000 Eur se podían comprar hasta 25 onzas de oro, y cómo luego esa cifra desciende estrepitosamente.

Existe un grupo en Telegram para la compra-venta de Oro y Plata entre particulares donde puedes comprar y vender con toda confianza y seriedad los metales.









MERCADO DE METALES


Grupo formal para la Compra/Venta de metales preciosos entre particulares y profesionales.




t.me


----------



## urano (Martes a la(s) 6:54 PM)

QuieroDormirBien dijo:


> Meter en el mismo cajón al Oro, criptos y sellos, denota que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que es el Oro (dinero real).



Jajajaja, menudo retrasado este leproso.

Sigue remando engendro incel....


----------



## Tr13ce (Martes a la(s) 7:22 PM)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Pocos comentarios se han hecho sobre el oro, dinero tangible y real que puedes acumular *fuera del sistema* sin necesidad de pasar por el aro del sistema bancario ni gubernamental.
> 
> De esta forma, el estado no puede robarte ni un solo céntimo de tus ahorros, además estás en plena posesión de tu riqueza, algo que con derivados y mierdas bursátiles no ocurre porque siempre hay riesgo de contraparte.
> 
> ...



El estado no te lo va a robar, te lo va a robar cualquier desgraciado que entre a robar.


----------



## paraisofiscal (Jueves a la(s) 4:48 PM)

Tr13ce dijo:


> El estado no te lo va a robar, te lo va a robar cualquier desgraciado que entre a robar.



Menudo argumento que empleas para pretender quedar encima y anular lo que yo he demostrado.

Como el anormal de ur ano que mete en el mismo cajón al oro, criptos y sellos, para después llamarme retrasado.

Pobres hombres que sois, en modo efectivo y afectivo.


----------



## Tr13ce (Jueves a la(s) 11:29 PM)

paraisofiscal dijo:


> Menudo argumento que empleas para pretender quedar encima y anular lo que yo he demostrado.
> 
> Como el anormal de ur ano que mete en el mismo cajón al oro, criptos y sellos, para después llamarme retrasado.
> 
> Pobres hombres que sois, en modo efectivo y afectivo.



A mi no me compares con otros y no me insultes. Si te parece mal argumento, que te puede robar cualquier ladron entrando donde guardes el oro, pues tu mismo. No soy solo el 99% de este foro que somo entra para desfogarse de su triste vida insultando a todo el mundo.


----------

